# Love goes horribly Wrong Story Hour



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

Here is the continuing adventures of Sir Kendrik Larsen and his companions who right wrongs in the Misty Isles.

This post as I complete them will have profiles of each PC and major NPC and Campaign background.  Come back to this first post from time to time to notice these changes.

*Profiles*

Sir Kendrik Larsen,

Sir Kendrik, aged 23, is an imposing figure.  Standing 6 foot 3 inches tall and weighing 230 pounds, he has been described as a mountain of a man.  With broad shoulders and thick muscular arms that are the result of his upbringing as the son of a blacksmith, working the forge.  This impressive build has been honed into a frame of muscle covered by a rounding layer of fat by his adventuring and regular training in the keep. He keeps his short brown hair neat and has icy blue eyes.  Sporting a neatly trimmed beard with a bushy moustache, which is the current fashion with the young knights of the Misty Isles.  Sir Kendrik is also a very hairy young man, so hairy that he gained the nickname "Bear" as teenager from his friends.

He is a fearsome and fearless fighter; seeming to have almost a sixth sense in combat, rarely missing his target.  He is however prone to bouts of recklessness that have gotten Sir Kendrik into all sorts of trouble, almost losing the woman he loves.  Sir Kendrik never fights dirty and prefers to bring a villain to face justice than being judge, jury and executioner.  He is very nimble for his size and wields his weapons with great skill and dexterity.  Sir Kendrik’s usual awkwardness disappears when he fights he seems to grow in composure and confidence.       

He is a simple man with a good and just heart.  Always willing to help those who need it and determined to make sure that evil does not flourish in the Misty Isles.  He is lawful in his outlook and good in his actions. He is the second of three children to Lars Korricson, a master blacksmith and his beautiful wife Lizabeth.  His two siblings are older brother Froderik, 29 and younger sister Betaine, 17.  Froderik is a cunning social climber who has never been fond of his younger brother.  This dislike has always confused Kendrik, which has now festered to hatred, as Froderik has seen his "stupid" younger brother first become an employee of the Baron, then be knighted and granted a fief.  Froderik takes great delight in mercilessly berating and belittling his younger brother whenever he can.  Betaine is a sweet and intelligent young woman who Sir Kendrik spoils and protects fiercely.  Betaine is the spitting image of her mother and is a budding bard with the voice of an angel.  When their mother died, Kendrik and Betaine looked out for each other as their father withdrew into himself.  This close bond was broken when Kendrik went off adventuring.

When Kendrik was 16 his mother along with many inhabitants of Axbridge were murdered by a hobgoblin raiding party.  This tragic event severely effected Kendrik, something he is still coming to terms with.  Even now, the emotional scars are still evident.  This event caused the usually tolerant Kendrik to develop a deep hatred of goblinoids in general, and hobgoblins specifically.  Kendrik worshipped his mother, who some reason, seemed favoured him over his other siblings. His father was a hard but fair man, however he is cold towards his youngest son, something that has always puzzled young Kendrik.  Kendrik's father is ever critical of his mistakes and rare in his praise, as if Kendrik did something as a young child that his father will not forgive.  

After laying down his life honourably trying to prove the guilt of an evil knight, Kendrik was resurrected by the actions of his friends and the grace of Pelor.  Straight after this traumatic event, he was made a squire to the Baron's champion, Sir Brand.  Sir Kendrik idolises his mentor, who has filled the role of father figure for the young knight while Kendrik has lived at the keep.

Sir Kendrik is in love with the Lady Elanor, a ward of Baron Aldred.  Lady Elanor is the most perfect beauty Sir Kendrik has ever seen.  Their courtship started out quite rocky, but Lady Elanor has warmed to her beau's naive country boy charms.  The Baron has not been so easy to win over, and is very protective of his young ward's honour.  Sir Kendrik desperately wants to prove his worth to his liege lord, however this has caused problems in and of itself, with things not appearing as they seem to the Baron.  

happy reading
Sir Kendrik


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

Well, here is the next instalment in the saga that is Sir Kendrik’s love life. After a marathon session that ended at 4am this is what happened
As we left Sir Kendrik last week he and his travelling companions were riding full speed back to his home village Axbridge, where near by is a cave complex where the Ravager had taken the beautiful Elanor and the holy relic.
Sir Kendrik hoped to ride into his hometown at night and to keep a low profile, unfortunately they arrived at lunchtime! He and his party rode up to the manor house and were greeted by the local bailiff/reeve and his cunning social climbing Brother Froderik. Froderik thought he was making his way up the social strata by toadying to the Bailiff and being betroved to his oldest daughter and was unaware that Sir Kendrik had been knighted. The look on his face when Kendrik took off his helm was priceless. The way the words my lord caught in his throat made up for all of the belittling Froderik had inflicted on Kendrik as they grew up. The final indignity was dealt to Froderik when the Bailiff/Reeve ordered him to take the horses to the stables as Sir Kendrik was led into the manor, the Bailiff fawning over him. The Bailiff offered the party lunch and lodgings to Sir Kendrik, just when he wanted to move on.

Resigned to the fact that they would have to spend the day in Axbridge and head off the next day Sir Kendrik went to visit his family at the local Smithy run by his father. On the way he meets his little sister Betaine who is an apprentice Harper taking a lesson in the village green. They embrace awkwardly as in the year since Kendrik had left she had grown from a young lady to a woman. They chat for awhile before Kendrik continues down to the smithy to reunite with his father. Kendrik’s father Lars is a hard man. He doesn’t show his approval or emotion very often especially Kendrik to whom he was a tough taskmaster. He expected Sir Kendrik to take over the smithy when he retired but Kendrik’s adventuring ruined that plan. At first it was a cold conversation until the told his father to drop the My lords and call him son. The ten-minute conversation they had melted much of the barrier that had developed between the two. He even stated he was proud of Sir Kendrik. It was a real kodak moment! To top it off Lars asked Kendrik to help him in the smithy for a bit, something Kendrik agreed without hesitation.

After returning to the manor Kendrik and his companions headed off to the woods where the Ranger, Jon and the Rogue, Callin had met with a member of the Border Watch, A ranger force that act as lookouts and guards in the forests. She had informed the group that there was strange goings on where the Evil clerics of Varakus we had brought to justice had been buried in the woods. The village elders had decided not to bury them in the graveyard, as they didn’t want them buried on consecrated land. So they bury them in the woods so they could rise again, go figure! We dig up the graves and surprise the clerics bodies aren’t in there.

Returning for the evening meal the local Harper filled us in with the latest goings on in Axbridge and after retiring to the local inn for a meeting with the village elders. Kendrik visited his mother and younger brother’s grave vowing to his dead brother that tomorrow he will avenge his death by slaying his murderer.

They head off to the caves there were two entrances to the caves Kendrik had decided to head for the cave that would give the best element of surprise. Unfortunately as is always the way, it had caved in so we had to use the hard way to get in an entrance with a secret mechanism to open it. The hard part is there wasn’t a mechanism on the other end to get out.

We lost the element of surprise when we came across a shreiker fungus. That alerted a Chimera that attracted us, Kendrik slew it with a critical hit which sliced off all 3 of its heads. We discovered it’s lair which was full of booty and a girl chained to the wall. Kendrik instantly thought it was Elanor but it was one of the village girls who had been kidnapped over a year ago. We unchained her Kendrik gave her a drink from his waterskin as she was really dehydrated and the bard carried her.

We heard some female screams and Kendrik pushes the party to hurry to save her. We try to leave the girl in a safe room but she wouldn’t as Elanor screamed again. Kendrik took off with the others in pursuit. They all get to the main altar room. When we got there we found Elanor in a circular depression chained with Caligulus behind her pulling her head back with a blade in his hand Caligulus in his bravado told the party “Ah you are just in time to see me sacrifice her to my father” Behind him was a necromancer. We then had to make a spot roll, which Kendrik and the cleric Arton failed. The others moved in time before the necromancer yelled the command to an undead ooze to drop from the ceiling on Kendrik and Arton. This left the others to fight Caligulus and the necromancer. Kendrik and Arton struggle to free themselves from the ooze, Arton broke out first then Kendrik, Caligulus was doing serious damage to Kendriks best friend Callin when Kendrik took over fighting him. Caligulus used a feat called the cruelest cut which did massive damage to Kendrik but he did not drop. Kendrik determined to slay the murderer of his brother Neeko continues to attack. Callin also with vengeance in his mind for friends death flanks him and lands the telling blow. Caligulus dropped and as Kendrik prepared to coup de grace him says to Caligulus “ With Pelors will return to the abyss where you belong” and drives his sword into the ravagers chest. Caligulus opens his eyes and screams as blood flys from his mouth and he twitches and dies.

The Necromancer then opens a portal and escapes with his Stirge familiar who was attacking the Rogue Cain. Kendrik then runs over to his love Lady Elanor to remove the chains but his big hands and weaken state, he was seriously low on hit points couldn’t open the locks. He gets Cain to open them and Lady elanor leaps into Kendrik’s arms and hugs him tight. This leaping into Kendrik’s arms was too much for him to handle and they topple backwards. At this point a huge statue of Virakus , 30 feet tall, that was behind the altar comes to life and says ”You may have slain my son but now you have to deal with me your meddling will be tolerated no longer” The statue starts to move towards the party with Kendrik and Cain its first intended victims. Kendrik places Lady Elanor behind him saying "stay behind me my lady I will protect you" and he stands his ground. The statue takes a swipe at Kendrik and connects and by the grace of Pelor and Kendrik digging in his heals he doesn’t fall but takes more damage. Kendrik then attacks the statue with his trusty keen longsword. And with a timely critical hit Kendrik slices through the stone legs and the Statue slides off the legs and topples backwards. Everyone breathes a sigh of relief. Callin looking for the holy mace investigates what appears to be Caligulus’ room. Suddenly an inkbottle pops open and was we assume to be an imp appears laughing maniacally. 

End of session

Well the party has this imp to deal with and finding a way out but the important thing is Kendrik saves his love.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

Here is the latest two updates on Sir Kendrik and co
Well here is the next exciting instalment in the Sir Kendrik/Lady Elanor Saga.
When we left our Hero and his companions they had just slain the son of the Evil Legion God Virakus and defeated the huge animated statue of Virakus. One of the rogues in the party, Callin, had gone to look for the stolen holy relic. Though seriously wounded (1 hp left) in the fight with Caligulus, he went in the sleeping chamber alone. Little did he know that as he investigated the room an imp had popped out of an inkbottle. Before he could react the imp attacked and Callin dropped to the floor. The other rogue in the party, Cain, hearing this alerts the party and as Sir Kendrik and Lady are embracing Sir Kendrik tells his love that it sounds as though Callin needs help and she should stay here and he will be back shortly. Sir Kendrik badly wounded from a deep stomach wound which was bleeding heavily, Br Arton and the Ranger Jon go to his aid and he is healed with no sign of what had attacked him. 

While in the other room Br Arton takes Sir Kendrik aside. Br Arton suspects that one of the two maidens we have rescued is Marianna, the witch who helped Caligulus capture Lady Elanor. At first Sir Kendrik doesn’t believe it could be true but Br Arton convinces him to be wary of Anrod the other maiden we have found. Kendrik returns to Lady Elanor and fusses over her. He was imbued with spell like abilities by Br Arton and had one Cure light wounds spell left that he had planned to use on Lady Elanor if the worst had happened or if she was wounded. She refused his healing saying that she was only lightly wounded and Anrod was the one who really needed the healing. Sir Kendrik accepted this and healed Anrod. While this is happening Callin has found a secret door that needed a key to open it.

The two rogues decided to go and investigate a room near the altar. The room was trashed but they found a secret door here too. This time they could open it and found a room full of treasure. They tool some small gems to show the others and we decided to leave the treasure and collect it later. The party decided to head to a bathing room in the temple complex so the ladies could freshen up. Sir Kendrik ever the gentleman guards the entrance to the bath with his back turned 

Refreshed we headed for the sleeping quarters we found the last time for the slaves as we intended on resting up before finding a way out. On the way our ranger discovered that there were tracks of skeletons down the passageway that looked like a patrol. As we moved along the passageway we found more tracks down to a prison cell that we had investigated before. The smell from the room was awful and we found somebody in there. Br Arton, Sir Kendrik and Callin went in to help them. It was a pacifist friar that we had liberated from the same very cell the last time we had been there. The sight that assaulted the was truly horrifying. Caligulus had tortured poor Br Quinn terribly. He had ripped out his eyes and tongue and removed his fingers, thus renderinghim useless as a cleric. Br Arton tried to comfort the poor man as Kendrik returned to the rest of the party. Lady Elanor asked what was the matter and where was Br Arton. Kendrik said that the Brother was healing a brother that had been kept in the cell. Elanor asked if she could help him. Kendrik said to her “My Lady it is no sight for a Lady to see” This sets her off and she lets Kendrik know in no uncertain terms that she is a noble woman and she is more than capable of helping Arton, a noble woman is trained to tend to her lord’s wounds and look after the castle when he is away. She made it more than clear to him that he should stop mollycoddling her. Sir Kendrik at first surprised by her outburst, was pleased to see that the Lady that had won his heart was a strong woman, not the mindless giggling girl he sees around the court. 

Sir Kendrik decided to take the rest of the party minus the Ladies and the Bard to find the sleeping quarters. We find it and on the way back we have to fight the skeleton patrol. They were quickly dispatched and we head for the quarters. After collecting the others that had remained at the cell we headed for the sleeping quarters. 

Once we set up camp there the two rogues were set to investigate a crypt room that next to the sleeping quarters. Surprise Surprise another secret door is found. They open it and investigate it They find a body in the passageway leading down from the door and as they tried to pass it Callin trips on it and releases a cloud of yellow mist from the body, this doesn’t affect Callin but Cain couldn’t breathe and they return to have the problem fixed by Br Arton. 

After this occurred the rogues decide that they want to investigate the first secret door Callin found as it may lead to a way out. They leave with Br Arton and Jon the ranger. Sir Kendrik decided to stay to protect the ladies with the bard Halbaen.

The other door lead to what those involved were soon to find out was a Labyrinth that took over an hour and a half of game time for them to find a way out of.

In the mean time the deep wound to Sir Kendrik that had been patched up was weakening him, since he had received the blow he had felt fatigued, yawning regularly. After talking to Lady Elanor his will to stay awake failed and he fell into a deep sleep. Unfortunately the bard didn’t think that this was strange considering Sir Kendrik’s sense of duty and didn’t alert this to Br Arton when the others finally returned.

The next morning Br Arton wakes Sir Kendrik who claims that he was so tired it was if he hadn’t slept. Br Arton asked Sir Kendrik when did this feeling hit him and he said when he was fighting Caligulus. If not for Sir Kendrik’s armour holding his guts in they would have been spilled on the temple floor. Br Arton asked Sir Kendrik to remove his armour, which he did after the ladies left the room. When Kendrik’s abs were exposed they were bloated and red. The wound had healed on the outside but had festered underneath. Br Arton was just about to cast a restoration spell on Sir Kendrik when……….

End of Chapter 3

Any comments? 

As we left Sir Kendrik he was in a lot of pain and fatigued by an abdominal wound that had festered. Br Arton had to heal it twice to fully heal the big guy. After putting his armour back on Sir Kendrik suggested that we collect as much of the booty in the treasury the rogues had found, as The Baron would appreciate the boost to his coffers with a war brewing. The last time the party had stumbled over such a large amount of treasure they had it snatched away from them so Sir Kendrik didn’t want to risk that happening again. Br Arton was very keen to locate the holy mace that we were still to rescue. Br Arton cast a locate object spell which pin pointed the location to past the secret door where the rogues found the dead body.

Against Sir Kendrik’s better judgement he was convinced that the party be split up. One group consisting of Br Arton, the scout/rogue Cain and the ranger Jon to go and locate and return the mace. The other group of Sir Kendrik, the rogue Callin, and the Bard Halbaen with the people we had rescued to go to the treasury and fill the sacks and backpacks with the treasure.

The treasure collection when without incident apart from Lady Elanor refusing to do manual labour. The same could not be said for the other group who headed down the secret passageway. Things were going fine until they came across an inscription that was above a doorway. It read “ the fangs of the snake bite deep” of course Cain read this and was instantly struck by a spectral snake that paralysed him and started to encase him in an amber casing. Unable to dispel the spell on Cain, Br Arton and Jon leave him there to collect him when the mace is found. They continue on finding a bedroom, the bedroom was opulently appointed with a bed table and lounge chair make out for bone and the chair made out of skin of some type the adventurers had never seen before. A spell book sat on the table.

Br Arton and Jon then proceeded to the next room, which was a lab/library, full of books and beakers and tubes. Hanging from the ceiling was a skeleton that looked like it was about to pounce down on them. In the middle of the room surrounded by a black bubble of energy, hovering about the ground was the mace. Before they could react a swarm of bugs attacked them as they stood in the doorway. Fortunately the two PCs jumped back and left the area of this spells effective range, not after taking some damage from the bugs bites.

All of a sudden the Necromancer appeared surrounded by a protective bubble. Br Arton hit him with a searing light spell which didn’t get through the bubble. The Necromancer cast a spell on Br Arton, it was a worm that entered Artons body and worked its way around inside him. Jon hit him with an arrow but then the Necromancer cast a spell that seemed to swap the damage to Jon as the wound Jon had given him disappeared. The Necromancer casted more spells and were doing a lot of hurt to Arton and Jon before Jon grabbed Arton and dragged him back and they ran back to the bedroom where Cain was placed. Unfortunately the Necromancer followed them and they fought some more in the bedroom. When the necromancer started to take some damage himself his familiar, a stirge attacked Arton latching itself to his face. Arton removed it after a struggle and after casting holy smite which hurt the Necromancer and his familiar badly. Necromancer carelessly cast doom with a tap of his staff on the ground, which actually killed his familiar. At this point the harpy that had escaped before appeared. The necromancer then told Arton “try to wield the mace now cleric” and the Necromancer disappeared into a mist under the door. The harpy was then attacked and she flew off when she knew she was losing.

Br Arton and Jon headed back to the lab to try to recover the mace. It was being infused with negative energy by the ball of blackness around it. Arton decided to it is with an energy blast and the good and evil energy battled around the mace before the good energy finally defeated the evil and the mace dropped to the floor. Br Arton fearing the worst cast a detect evil on the mace which went off like a beacon. The Necromancer’s plan to corrupt this holiest of holy relics had succeeded. Arton was fearful of even moving the mace and sent Jon back to inform Sir Kendrik of the bad news. 

Back at the treasury as Lady Elanor complained that she shouldn’t be doing manual labour, the Bard said “ Don’t worry about it Kendrik she will be in labour soon enough”. Of course she is deeply offended by this and demands that Sir Kendrik do something about it claiming that Halbaen is a letch. Sir Kendrik demands Halbaen apologise to Lady Elanor, which he doesn’t. She demanded that he be punished. Just as this is happening Jon arrives and tells Sir Kendrik of Cain’s state and the problem with the mace. Sir Kendrik tells Lady Elanor that he will deal with this when we get back to Axbridge and heads to the necromancer’s bedroom. On his arrival at the bedroom Br Arton fills Sir Kendrik in on the problem with the mace and that we shouldn’t move it. Sir Kendrik said we have to take it back to Clyster and have this evil removed from it, offering to risk whatever curse/death by picking it up to place it in a blanket. As we headed to get the mace from the lab, Br Arton peered around the corner to see if it was still there. The necromancer was standing there with the mace and in front of a portal. As Br Arton tells Sir Kendrik of this the Necromancer says, “ I cannot believe I have succeeded in corrupting this mace, your god is weak”. At which point Sir Kendrik appeared Crossbow loaded and fires a bolt straight at his chest. It was difficult for Kendrik to fire it as the Necromancer had cast a spell to stop Sir Kendrik from firing but it failed. Sir Kendrik expected him to drop the mace instead he fell backward into the portal and the portal closed. Sir Kendrik was annoyed that the necromancer had escaped with the mace. We headed back to the slave quarters where the others were waiting. Br Arton went to the temple and cast desecrate at which the temple room started to collapse as Br Arton ran out.

We moved everything to the stone door we came in through and using his last spells of the day Br Arton and he created an opening in the door which we escaped from. He then sealed it up again in the hope that this temple complex would be sealed up permanently. We headed back to where the horses were left. Nearby was a body lying on the ground. Br Arton and Sir Kendrik went up to inspect it. It was the Necromancer’s clothes but it body was totally disfigured with limbs sticking out of the wrong places, it was if the Necromancer lost control of his portal spell and it had minced him up and spat him out this way. The mace was nowhere to be seen. Br Arton feared the worst that the mace had somehow gotten inside the necromancer. He couldn’t feel it through the disgusting mess of the body so we buried him. The ranger looked around for the mace and found harpy feathers and tracks around the area. Resigned the the fact that the mace appears to be lost we rode back

We rode back to Axbridge and arrived at night. We didn’t have enough horses so we had to have some of the rescued people ride pillion. Lady Elanor rode with Sir Kendrik. On our arrival Anrod and Br Quynn were taken to the church to be cleaned up and looked after. Callin went to Anrod’s parents’ house to collect them so they could be reunited with the daughter they had lost a year ago. On Callin’s arrival he heard an argument and knocked on the door. Her father, drunk, refused to believe it, but her mother ran to the church and Callin convinced her father who broke down and cried. Sir Kendrik lead Lady Elanor to the manor house so she could get changed and freshened up. Halbaen and Jon followed them there. Halbaen and Kendrik chatted as they waited and during the chat Kendrik dismissed Halbaen from being his adviser for his remark to Lady Elanor. Sir Kendrik wanted to give Lady Elanor the locket he had worked on for a month for her to wear back to the church but things took a nasty turn when Lady Elanor came down the stairs as Halbaen was leaving he acknowledged Sir Kendrik but ignored Lady Elanor. She demanded another apology which Halbaen refused and walked out the door to head to the inn. Sir Kendrik ordered that he be arrested. Which he was and he was placed in the stocks. Lady Elanor upset returned to her room before he could get a chance to give her the gift. 

Sir Kendrik furious at this development heads to the cemetery to tell his dead brother that his killer was now dead also. He bumps into Callin doing the same thing. Kendrik goes into the church to pray for thanks for their deliverance from the temple and for his Lady’s save return. He then checked on Br Quynn and Anrod’s health before heading back to the manor to sleep in the other bedroom. Sir Kendrik had arranged for the booty to be placed in his room. Sir Kendrik has a sleepless night resenting the situation he has now been put in.

At Breakfast the next morning Sir Kendrik tries to give his gift to Lady Elanor. She claims that it was too beautiful a gift to give her and she was not worthy. Kendrik tells her that it pales compared to her and she is more than worthy of it. Unfortunately Sir Kendrik puts his foot in his mouth again and belittles her gift to him, something he didn’t mean to do. She gets curt with him and leaves him to go get ready for morning services. On the way back they have an argument in the street. Sir Kendrik pours his heart out to her, as does Lady Elanor. Sir Kendrik accuses her of calling him a liar for not believing his pleas. They argue for a while longer and she says to him if that is your wish sir and they return to the manor. Sir Kendrik calls for the harper Lucan (a guild that the bards belong to, they act as advocates and advisers to nobles and hear cases) to hear the case against Halbaen. Lucan was Halbaens teacher and sponsored him to the Harper Hall. There is no love lost between the two men as Halbaen threw away his career as a Harper on a whim. The hearing is held and Halbaen shows no remorse, actually showing contempt instead. To make matters worse he tells Lady Elanor to get over it. Lucan asks Lady Elanor to name the punishment. She says she would like Sir Kendrik to do it. Sir Kendrik decides that Halbaens share of any left over booty be given to Lady Elanor. Halbaen being smart asks to be flogged as well. Kendrik knowing that Halbaen is just trying to be smart denies the request stating he was with out remorse. The hearing was then closed and Halbaen leaves Axbridge after collecting his weapons. Sir Kendrik demands he hand over the magical longsword that had been lent him before he goes.

Sir Kendrik asks for his family to join Lady Elanor, his party and himself for dinner in the great hall. During the afternoon Lady Elanor apologises to Sir Kendrik for doubting him. She says she has been courted many times by men wanting her as a prize. Sir Kendrik pleases her no end by saying that he sees her as no prize to be won, that he greatly respects her and honours her for she has truly won her heart. She then asks him to give her the wonderful gift he made for her and they she will wear it with pride. She turns and exposes her neck so he can put it on her. She then kisses him on the cheek and Sir Kendrik takes her hand and kisses it.

Dinner goes without a problem and Sir Kendrik’s sister sings and plays a song she wrote. A song that he is told she is having submitted to the harper Hall for possible inclusion to the list of teaching songs. Sir Kendrik is so proud of this. Everyone retires for the evening. Kendrik is disappointed that none of his family or friends remembered it was his 22nd birthday. It was certainly a day of extremes for Sir Kendrik.

Next morning we rode out.

End Session

So what are peoples comments on this weeks events?

Did Kendrik do the right thing to Halbaen?


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

Another session has been and gone and things just get more and more “difficult” for young Sir Kendrik.
Here is the latest instalment.
The party had finished readying for the ride home to Clyster. Sir Kendrik was feeling very disappointed that his family had completely forgotten his 22nd birthday but he kept that to himself, not wanting to appear childish for being upset over it. The ride to the next village of Igham along the route went without incident. We spent the night there in an inn. Lady Elanor getting the best room available, Sir Kendrik the next one, the clerics staying at the church and the others in the Inn common room. Kendrik doesn’t visit his grandfather Keenan, the local harper in Igham, who he hasn’t seen in 3 years not wanting to get sidetracked from the mission at hand. 

We set off the next morning. This is where things go totally wrong. As we are riding through a copse of trees a brigand jumped out in front of the party demanding we hand over our goods. Kendrik refused and demanded the brigand step aside and let us through. The brigand states his terms again and an arrow is fired from the trees at Jon the ranger as he tried to draw an arrow from his quiver. Suddenly about 10 halfling brigands appear from the trees with arrows pointed at the party. The head brigand tells the party to dismount and hand over our goods. Sir Kendrik again refused and the head brigand stated to do as we are told or the fair maiden will not look so pretty after they are finished with her. 

This is when the story goes all totally wrong. Kendrik fearing that the brigands will target his lady got her to hop off their horse and tells her to get cover from the other horses and he charged the head brigand. His idea was to draw the fire of the other brigands, thus protecting Elanor. Then close in on the head brigand to hold the point of his long sword at his throat and demand they surrender or their leader would taste to cold hard steel of Sir Kendrik’s trusty blade. Thus these brigands would be brought to justice. His idea went completely wrong. The brigands fired at the other members of the party including Lady Elanor. The head brigand fired at Sir Kendrik’s warhorse Valiant leg and causes it to crash to the ground, Sir Kendrik lept off. Lady Elanor didn’t hide between the other horses and is racked with fear. She runs into the woods with brigands following her, the rogue Callin in pursuit. To make things even worse the party was losing and one of the halflings hopped up on the packhorse where all the treasure was and rode off. The brigands all disappear their work now done and we couldn’t see them. 


Ranger Jon tries to follow the tracks of Lady Elanor and Co and calls out that he has found them. Kendrik heads towards Jon, who thinks it might be someone going to attack him and readies an arrow. Seeing that it is Kendrik he doesn’t fire and they follow the tracks towards Lady Elanor and Callin. While they are doing this a group of brigands ambush Lady Elanor, surrounding her. She stops in her tracks and Callin catches up with them. She tries to run from them but is tripped and a brigand heaps on her and threatens to cut her throat. Another starts to pop the stitching on her bodice. Callin disposes of the brigand disrobing Elanor. Unfortunately the other one stabs her and she goes unconscious. Callin stems the bleeding and yells for help. Kendrik runs and Br Arton hears Callin’s call for help and rides in on his horse. 

Br Arton heals her and Elanor and Arton walk back to the road. Sir Kendrik then interrogates one of the brigands who would say nothing but sweeten the deal and I will talk. Sir Kendrik refuses to deal with them and tells the brigands that they will stand trial. Lady Elanor seems concerned. Br Arton asks her what is troubling her. She says she is concerned that Sir Kendrik is more concerned about his own glory than protecting her and his other charges. She said twice now he has gone after an opponent leaving her unprotected. Br Arton tries to reassure her that Sir Kendrik wouldn’t do it for selfish motives like that and that maybe she is judging him too harshly. She seemed to listen to what Br Arton was saying and she ended the conversation. Kendrik was following them at a distance. When he finally catches up with his Lady, Kendrik drops to one knee and apologises to her for what had happened. Kendrik was deeply remorseful for his apparent lack of chivalry towards Lady Elanor. He thought he was doing the right thing and yet again his lack of good judgment failed him. She let him know yet again that he had done her wrong. She let him know that he may be able to gain her favour again but it may not be so easy with her warden Baron Aldred and with her father, Baron Althor. Kendrik’s heart sank at this statement. He had lost his chance with her, and he was deeply upset. One foolhardy act may have ruined his chance at a happy life with his true love.

Kendrik became distant ignoring Ranger Jon who was talking to him. Kendrik was too busy beating himself up over his actions to notice that Jon had decided to take matters into his own hands. He told the brigand that “Sir Kendrik may be too honourable to go through with a threat against you but I have no problem” and promptly threatened to cut off some of his toes with his axe if he didn’t talk.

Kendrik was called over by Br Arton who told him what they should do, Sir Kendrik raised his voice at Br Arton and told him that was exactly what he intended on doing. He told the group to get ready and that they were to ride back to Igham to hand the brigands over to the local constable and continue on our way to Clyster.

The party arrived eventually at Clyster. Lady Sharra, the Baron’s daughter and Lady Elanor’s closest friend and Sir Brand, the Baron’s champion and Castellan while the Baron was away met Sir Kendrik and Lady Elanor in the main bailey of the keep. Lady Elanor and Lady Sharra embraced and returned inside talking at a million miles a hour. Sir Brand and Sir Kendrik chatted with Sir Brand asking why Kendrik had a very concerned look on his face. Kendrik told him that Kendrik had dishonoured his name. Sir Brand first asked Kendrik if Elanor was still a maiden. He replied of course and described to Sir Brand what had happened. He told Sir Kendrik that he was happy in to be in his situation and tried to reassure him.
Br Arton took Br Quynn to the cathedral to arrange for his wounds to be healed by the proper spell. He also had the unenviable task of informing the Bishop that the holy relic was corrupted and lost. The Bishop told him to make it his priority to return the relic to the church.

At the evening meal Lady Elanor didn’t talk to Kendrik once, she was too busy with Lady Sharra. After the meal Sir Brand asked Sir Kendrik to go for a walk along the battlements. The two Knights discuss Sir Kendrik’s predicament. Sir Brand told Sir Kendrik that he if he was honest with Baron Aldred the Baron would understand but it would be much harder to convince Lady Elanor’s father. Sir Brand asked Sir Kendrik what he would do next to regain his honour. Sir Kendrik said he would make his quest to ride back to bring the brigands to justice. Kendrik knew that this alone will not gain Elanor’s father’s approval but it would show he was still worthy. Kendrik said that he had proved his worth before he would do it again.

The rogue Callin found a scroll in his clothes chest that made him have to leave the castle in important personal business. 

The next morning Sir Kendrik visited his companions to arrange to leave at lunchtime to return to Igham to capture the brigands and end the banditry that was on the increase in that part of Borderlund.

Sir Kendrik went to see his Lady before leaving and they had a good conversation. Sir Kendrik said that Lady Elanor would be on his mind always while he was away and that he would make sure that he was not away from her a minute longer than was necessary. Elanor told Kendrik that it was not a good idea for him to have her on his mind as it may distract him. He reassured her that she was worthy of this place in his thoughts and that she was no mere distraction. Lady Elanor smiles and touches his cheek. Sir Kendrik then dropped to one knee and took her hand and kissed it before leaving.

End Session

Any comments?

OK everyone, what does everyone think Sir Kendrik should do to return his lost honour? Is all lost in this saga?


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

Well here is the next instalment in the life and times of Sir Kendrik and his chums.
When we left last week our heroes were on the way out of Clyster heading for Igham with our brave Knight intent on bringing these brigands to justice. We rode past the copse of trees where we were ambushed and the Ranger Jon, looking for the tree he had blazed a mark on when we were hear last.

On finding that we headed on to Igham going to the inn we stayed at last time. Seeing the Constable at the bar, Sir Kendrik walked over to the Constable and said he would like to have a word with him. They move over to a table to discuss the brigands, the innkeeper eavesdropping on what was being said. The party and the Constable discussed in depth what had happened before and he informed the party of the previous attempts to capture the brigands by himself and the local militia. They had tried 3 times but had been thwarted by traps that the brigands had set. He also claimed that they were lucky to escape with their lives. It seemed that only caravans/individuals heading for Clyster and not Evil Baron Montombre’s lands were being attacked by these brigands.

We then head off to the Master Harper’s house to seek his opinions and advice on the situation. To set up this let me add a bit of background here. The Master Harper (a bardic lawman class), Keenan Callaghan, is Sir Kendrik’s maternal grandfather. They hadn’t seen each other for 3 years as Kendrik’s father and his grandfather had a huge disagreement over who would look after the two youngest children when Kendrik’s mother was taken and killed by a marauding horde of hobgoblins 6 years ago. Keenan and his now dead wife Sinead wanted to take care of Kendrik and his sister Betaine. Kendrik’s father Lars refused this request telling them to butt out of he and his families life. A simmering feud between the two men followed coming to a head 3 years ago when Keenan again asked if they could care for the children. Lars insulted Keenan by saying he wouldn’t have his boy (Kendrik) living around the Harper Hall, he wanted his son to grow up a man not a harper. Keenan swore never to return to Axbridge until Lars apologised, he hasn’t.

The reunion was hamstring but the need for noble pleasantries and getting on with the job at hand. Sir Kendrik idolises his grandfather. He is the man who instilled the strong sense of law and doing good that makes up the moral code of Sir Kendrik. Kendrik wanted to talk about some personal matters also and arranged to meet his grandpa for dinner at the inn that night. The discussion at the Harper’s house mainly confirmed what the constable had said.

Br Arton had arranged to stay at the local church and encountered a nun that resembled the nun from The Blues Brothers!. She was stone-faced and very very serious. The complete opposite to the local deacon a short jovial fellow. Br Arton came to realise why the Nun was not a bundle of laughs, the local priest was very old and very senile. It must be a tough life for her caring for him.

At the inn that night Sir Kendrik and his grandpa managed to catch up on their lives and events since their last meeting. Sir Kendrik walked his grandpa home as he wanted to now chat about the personal issues he had. He asked his grandpa what he knew about lady Elanor’s family, in particular her father, Baron Althor. His grandpa said he didn’t know too much but told him that the Baron isn’t seen often and his lands just to the south of Aldred’s, and next to Montombre’s lands were also being attacked by brigands. Kendrik told him that he wants to ask for the hand in marriage of Lady Elanor and he wanted to know wether there was any family secrets in his family he should be made aware of. Kendrik knowing full well that Althor would check out Kendrik’s credentials. Keenan jokingly said that Kendrik’s great uncle was a “cattle botherer” Kendrik didn’t get the joke and his grandpa told him to lighten up and relax. Kendrik told him he is finding the weight of being a noble hard to handle. His grandpa then promises to write up suitable lineage papers for Sir Kendrik. He asked Kendrik that he asked if there were any scandals like Kednrik was expecting one. Kendrik said nothing to that keeping to himself the concern that since he was born it seemed that his father and older brother were cold to him.

We rode out of Igham and headed for the copse to try and follow the trail left by pack house to the brigands camp. We followed the trail for a while and left the horses there. Continuing on we became aware that the trail was going around on circles when we returned to the road. Jon the Ranger found the trail continued on the other side of the road and we followed it some more. We eventually stopped when we came up to a thicket of trees with huge spikes sticking out of the trunks and branches. We proceeded through with caution. As Sir Kendrik was telling the party that the packhorse wouldn’t have been able to ride through this thicket with the packs still on a log trap hit Jon. The force of the swinging log slammed him against the thorny trees lining the trail. He was in a bad way with the thorns that oozed a honey like sap making Jon’s skin burn and puff up. Br Arton proceeded to heal him and we stopped for a while. Jon suggested that the Bandits would be unlikely to be hiding in this place and that we should walk around the thicket and pick up the trail on the other side. We didn’t and walked all the way to the point where we entered it. 

It was getting dark and Sir Kendrik decided that we would be better off returning to Igham return at first light picking up where we left off. Br Arton made a suggestion on the ride back to Igham that we might try set an ambush for the brigands but we didn’t have the right equipment or the manpower to do that successfully.

Back a Igham, Jon spoke to the constable and got a map of where the previous attempts to capture the brigands had occurred. Sir Kendrik told the others that we would be checking every lead. The discussion lead to possible involvment of Baron Montombre in this brigandry.

End Session

Well this week was a real thinker’s game. We are getting a little frustrated but mainly because we haven’t totally picked up on the clues yet.

Any Comments?


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

Here is the latest instalment in the ongoing trials and tribulations of Sir Kendrik and his chums.
As we left off last week, the posse that Sir Kendrik had gotten together to track down the Brigands, that had been harassing the travellers on the Igham-Norham Road, were collecting information before heading into the Fairwood. It was the next morning and Sir Kendrik had been thinking about tactics in his room. He had come to the conclusion that the track that they had been following was created by the brigands to trick anyone trying to find their camp. Sir Kendrik told the rest of the party that they would be investigating one of the other tracks on the map the Constable had created for them. This track followed a brook.
The party visited a few of the residents that would have valuable information that the party could use.
The Constable and the Bailiff were very helpful in explaining the previous forays into the woods and what events had happened. We had been told that there were giant bees a couple miles up the track. Never having seen a giant bee before Kendrik asked how big they were. When he was told they were the size of a man he was wondering if it was the best idea to take them on. He was expecting them to be about the size of a crow. There was another track the locals had used to try to find the brigands. This track was abandoned when archers, very average archers who barely hit their target, attacked the posse. Kendrik decided on hearing that, that this was the way to go.

Something that Sir Kendrik was totally unaware came to light. When we first faced the brigands over 18 months ago a very interesting fact came to light. Sir Kendrik was unconscious at the time as he was close to death after being mauled by a troll in the caves. Those who were awake at the time of the attack made the discovery that the arrowheads that the brigands were using were made by Kendrik’s father, or even Kendrik himself. The others decided to keep this information from Kendrik, fearing he would do something foolish. Br Arton said that we should check the weapons the halflings had on them when they were captured. Kendrik inspected them and found the mark that proved them to be made by his father. Sir Kendrik was concerned at this but instead of jumping to conclusions, made excuses as to why they would have his father’s handiwork on them. 

The party then headed to the stocks to see if the captured halflings would talk. Sir Kendrik went into Good Cop/Bad Cop mode and tried to play in the halflings minds, telling them that they were clearly abandoned by the rest of their group. He told them they were fools to continue to show loyalty to the brigands. He tried to convince them that talking would be in their favour. They stayed silent till Br Arton joined in. Only one spoke and spitted out hatred to the “big” people. He claimed that they were only claiming back what was theirs that the big people had stolen from them when they moved to the Misty Isles and forced their ways on the halflings. The halfling claimed that he hated that Pelor had given him a soul, something he had no choice in. This stopped him from following his religion. A discussion over this ensued and ended when Sir Kendrik telling him to follow the path to Pelor and he would be rewarded, Kendrik told him to repent and the halfling spat at Sir Kendrik’s feet. Sir Kendrik told him that he had just sealed his fate and stormed off. This was some of the best roleplaying I have ever been involved in. It was amazing.

The party were planning to head to the woods when a merchant caravan was spotted riding into town. Br Arton and Sir Kendrik came up with an idea to ask the merchant if he was heading to Norham if we could escort him so we could hopefully meet up with the brigands again. When the merchant appeared out of his covered cart he seemed to fit the description on a fat merchant that Callin had seen near the caves outside Axbridge. That particular merchant was seen raising undead and heading into the caves. This made Sir Kendrik instantly suspicious of him but he would do his best not to show it. 

Sir Kendrik walked up to the Merchant to introduced himself when the merchant’s cat, puffed up and hissed at the young Knight. The merchant asked why he recognised Sir Kendrik. Kendrik told him that he was a local boy and that no doubt he would have met him in Axbridge. The merchant, Mendle, said that no nobles hailed from these parts. Sir Kendrik set him straight, telling him that he was Kendrik Larsen. Mendle recognised this immediately, asking if he was the blacksmith’s son. Kendrik said yes. The chat continued as Sir Kendrik asked where Mendle was heading, he was heading to Pillerton, a town over the border in Montombre’s lands. Kendrik came to the conclusion that Mendle was a smooth tongued fellow and they parted.

We met Mendle at the inn again at lunchtime and Kendrik asked Mendle if his party could join him for Lunch. Mendle gladly agreed and another friendly discussion ensued as Sir Kendrik asked Mendle many questions and asked if they could join his caravan to escort him. He made excuses that it would upset his bodyguards if we did. Sir Kendrik was going to give up and maybe follow them at a discreet distance when he asked if they could travel with them to Pillerton. Kendrik stating that surely the brigands would work out that no one was travelling to Norham and switch to the Pillerton road. Instead of getting him to agree to travel with our party he stated that they would be returning to Airelyhn. Sir Kendrik had suspected that Mendle didn’t want to go to Norham as he was going to meet with the Brigands to collect their booty to sell down in Pillerton.

Having that option removed from our plans Kendrik decided to go visit a thorp near the woods to get information on what lay inside it. The elder of the thorp was less than helpful so we rided off and investigated the brook track till it got too dark to continue. On the ride home the horses were badly spooked by a cat running across the parties path. The cat was Mendle’s. Only Jon’s horse was truly spooked and unseated him and bolted off. Sir Kendrik and Br Arton spied on the cat a scroll case and it was heading in the direction of the woods. Suspecting that Mendle was trying to get in contact with the brigands, everyone bar Sir Kendrik tracked after it. Sir Kendrik, the only one in the party with the riding and animal handling skills to collect Jon’s horse rode after it instead.

The trackers, led by Jon, kept in contact with the cat, with help from a detect evil spell Br Arton cast. The cat was aware of this and tried to test the range of it. He made a run for it when and climbed a tree, making further tracking impossible. The party reunited with Sir Kendrik and they returned to the Inn. Mendle was sitting inside near the fire and Kendrik walked over to him. Mendle asked if we had found what we were searching for. This gave away that Mendle must be a wizard and his cat is his familiar. Wizards are aware of what their familiar sees within range and he would have seen that we were after his cat. Kendrik went against his nature and told a white lie, claiming that things went very well. Kendrik will pray/confess to atone for this mistruth. Mendle was laughing and Kendrik told him “Good always triumphs over evil” and Medle says “indeed it does”

End Session

Any Comments/Suggestions


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

Well here is the next instalment.
When we last visited our brave heroes, Sir Kendrik and the suspicious Merchant Mendel McLynn were discussing the fact that good always triumphs over evil. After a few drinks the party retired for the evening. The next morning Sir Kendrik woke up early to repent at the local church for his uncharacteristic behaviour by threatening to murder the halfling’s family. The ranger, Jon, also got up early and noticed to the north of Igham a huge pall of black smoke. Sir Kendrik was now at morning service (he is a very pious young knight) and Jon interrupts him and beckons him outside. Once outside Jon informs Sir Kendrik of what he saw, Sir Kendrik got Jon to head up to investigate as he collected Cain from the Inn then returning for the rest of the church service.

Jon heads to the fire and finds a small thorp in ruins and bodies littering the area. The bodies appeared to have been mauled by a wild animal of some discription. Jon investigates further until he is greeted by the presence of a Penlysh Lion, a big cat that looks like a mountain lion, has noticed him and is growling. He notices that a body is trapped under the rubble of one of the farmhouses. He can’t check this body out as the lion won’t let him get close. Jon decided to back away and return to Igham to inform the others of what he had seen.

Sir Kendrik and Br Arton both come to the conclusion that this may be a diversion to allow Mendel to escape and meet the brigands. We decided to have Cain break from the posse to check out if Mendel was up to something. The rest of the group, along with the Constable and 2 militia rode to the destroyed thorp. Jon and Arton headed into the thorp as Sir Kendrik and the others waited till they had scouted out the area.

The Lion was still near the body in the farmhouse as Br Arton approached. He was sure he saw a hand move so he moved in to try and save this person. It didn’t take Br Arton long to work out that the Lion was protecting the trapped person. Br Arton moved forwards and the Lion growled more, then pounced. The Lion tackled Br Arton to the ground and raked his body with it’s back legs. Seeing this Sir Kendrik galloped in on his warhorse, Valiant, brandishing his lance. He attacks the Lion to protect Br Arton, stabbing it with his lance. Jon runs in and attacks the Lion with his handaxe and misses and hits Br Arton. Suddenly a raven starts fluttering it’s wings in front of Jon’s face. In the meantime Cain has galloped in with news that Mendel was preparing to leave. The Lion broke his hold of Arton and returned to protect its “master”. Then the raven jumped on a rock and started to talk to us. It informed us that the cat was protecting it’s master. We asked it to tell the Lion to move away so Arton could help him. The wise talking Raven told us to do it ourselves, as the Lion would listen.

Jon came up with the brilliant idea of using rope to lasso the lion and lead it away from the body. Jon had one rope, Sir Kendrik had another, which he tied to the pommel of the saddle on Valiant, and Cain had the other rope. We all threw our ropes, Sir Kendrik and Cains lassoing the lion and Jon’s missing. Quickly we started to lead the Lion away and Jon finally lassoed the Lion. Br Arton ran over to the body and found a pulse. Once the Lion was lead away Sir Kendrik hopped off Valiant telling it to stay and ran to help Br Arton remove the rubble.

Once the rubble was cleared it revealed that the person trapped was a young wizard. Once he came to, he informed us that his name was Winter and that the lion, Zodi, and the Raven, Ash, were his companions. Br Arton nervously healed Zodi. Winter told us what he could about the attack claiming that large dog like creatures had attacked, both Sir Kendrik and Br Arton had come to the conclusion that the attackers were Gnolls, as they had fought them before. Sir Kendrik, then realised that Cain was here when he should have been watching Mendel. Cain relayed the fact that Mendel was leaving and Sir Kendrik ordered him to follow Mendel out of town at a discrete distance. Jon informed us that in his investigations of the thorp that bodies, possibly live, had been taken into the woods. Then The party with the wizard, left the Constable and the militia to look after the thorp and headed off in the direction that the gnolls had gone.

We walked through the woods for quite a while, till we reached the edge of the Bleaks, a moor that has a fearful reputation. Sir Kendrik, fearing that the horses would become hopelessly bogged finds a spot for the horses to be left. We proceed to enter the bleaks as the sun starts to get low in the sky. Along the way we found a half eaten corpse or two. We finally make camp in the moor and set up watches for the night.

Cain carefully followed Mendel and his caravan along the road to Pillerton. At the stream that we had followed the night earlier he turned off the road and meets the head brigand, Heslewhite and a nasty looking dwarf, bald with tattoos all over its body. They exchange goods and Mendel leaves. Cain fearing they would notice him, hides and waits for Mendel to ride back to Igham, he does not.

After wating a while, Cain heads back to the thorp but on his way he is nearly killed as Jon’s riding horse runs down the track cain is travelling. Cain continues and finds blood everywhere. Cain then noticed what has caused this, it was a huge bear that was feasting on Br Arton’s warhorse. The bear spots Cain, who freezes and waits for the bear to finish and leave. When the bear finished its meal, it marked it’s territory on the carcass and leaves. Cain goes over to the carcass to identify it and finds Br Arton’s saddlebags, unfortunately dripping in the scent of the bear. Valiant is nowhere to be seen. Cain reluctantly makes camp.

The tracking of the Gnolls continues all the next day and most of that night. Sir Kendrik notices some lights in the moor ahead of us and alerts the rest of the party. Jon informs everyone that they may be Marsh Lights and that we should ignore them. Sir Kendrik agrees and says that we have more important things to do that chat to people. The two locals in the party realise that they are heading in the direction of Axbridge. We come across a stream, the White river that flows through Axbridge. After crossing the stream we notice a ruined manor house. As we got closer to it Sir Kendrik recognised it as the manor house he and Serena the wizard had come across on their very first adventure over 2 years ago. Sir Kendrik relayed to them that a cave complex lay to the north and if the tracks continue in that direction that would make a perfect camp for the Gnolls.

The party make camp in the ruin and Sir Kendrik, sits next to Jon and asks him what is troubling him. Jon had been anxious and insistent on following the tracks since the massacre had been discovered. He wouldn’t talk to Sir Kendrik but Kendrik told him that he was a good listener and if he wanted to talk to see him.

Cain had by this point found the thorp and it was been cleaned up by the militia and the Constable. Cain couldn’t find any trace of his party or any word of where they were.

The next morning the trackers headed for the caves. The entrance was different to when Sir Kendrik was here last. A fence of sharpened wooden poles surrounded to hillock above the entrance and a shack had been built over the cave entrance.

While we were looking at this the Gnolls pets, huge hyenalike dogs, had spied us, there position given away by the maniacal laughter of one of them…………………….

End Session

Any comments, advice people?


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

Here is the next exciting instalment in the adventures of the Axbridge crew. When we left our heroes a group of them were being spied by some huge hyena like dogs.
The dogs charged in and when they got into bow and crossbow range Sir Kendrik and Jon McAlpin the Ranger let go a round of bolts and arrows which all connect. The dogs continue unabated and a battle ensues. After a brief struggle 2 dogs are slain on the spot and a volley of bolts and arrows kills another as it ran off. Winter the Wizard’s pet Lion was mauled and needed immediate healing, which it received. Winter noticed that the Gnolls that had been sunning themselves on the hillock above the cave entrance had disappeared.

Sir Kendrik realised that they had to go into the cave decided that the best way in was to cross the open plain, which gave the party a view of the fort. This was opposed to the way along the river, which gave them some cover but no view of what the Gnolls were up to. They safely got to the gates of the palisade and entered. The area looked deserted with not a Gnoll in sight. Sir Kendrik chose to look for an entrance to the caves by heading left. Walking very carefully, this path took the party to the top of the hillock above the shack hiding the cave entrance. The heroes continued around till we got to the entrance. Sir Kendrik went in first carefully with Jon next and Br Arton and Winter to follow. 

The cave widened just in from the entrance and once they were all inside we walked down the tunnel two by two. The party followed the tunnel till it met a t-intersection. Sir Kendrik’s memories of the caves were clouded by time and lead the party in the way he thought was the right way to the main cave. This is where Sir Kendrik thought the Gnolls would keep the captives. He was wrong.

The party continued along the passageway and came along a cleft in the cave floor. It was about 25 feet deep and way traversable by a rope bridge. The sounds of moans came in this direction. Sir Kendrik and Winter looked over the top of the cleft and came across a horrible sight. There were about 28 people in the cleft, covered in their own filth and in dried blood, next to them were the remains of the other unfortunates who had been made meals of by the Gnolls. While the party were thinking of ways to help the captives escape a group of Gnolls attacked from the direction the party had come in. Sir Kendrik quickly charged up to the front to fight off these interlopers. Br Arton joined him creating a human barrier that the Gnolls could not pass. Sir Kendrik and Br Arton were making mincemeat of these Gnolls when a volley of arrows came from the other side of the cleft. 3 Gnoll Archers were firing at the heroes. Winter and Jon had to take care of them. Winter decided to cast the illusion of a wall of fog to make it hard for the Gnolls to see. This illusion only fooled one of the Gnolls and the others continued to attack. Jon took down one of them and the others must have felt worried as they ran back to whence they came.

Sir Kendrik and Br Arton had killed all but one of the Gnolls who was much bigger than the rest who then ran also. Sir Kendrik was not going to let this one escape and call for re-enforcements. He took off after him and Br Arton followed. Little did Sir Kendrik know but around one of the tunnels corners lay an ambush where 3 other Gnolls lay waiting. These Gnolls attacked Sir Kendrik and Br Arton and the battle continued there till they defeated these ones. In the mean time Jon and Winter had followed the two fighters up this tunnel. Winter then decided to start to head back to the cleft to see to the captives, lighting his way with a dancing lights spell. 

When the fight was over the others joined Winter back at the cleft. When they arrived back at the cleft, the bridge had been cut. Jon and Winter had come up with the idea of casting a levitation spell on Jon and have him jump the cleft and repair the bridge. On the other side of the cleft was a ladder that they needed to reach the captives. The rope bridge was hauled in and a rope was tied to one end and Jon held the other. Jon made a run up and jumped, unfortunately he didn’t jump far enough and was suspended over the hole. Jon was reeled in like a fish and he made a bigger run up and made it on the second attempt. He repaired the bridge and collected the ladder. The ladder was lowered and Captives were helped out. At this point Sir Kendrik heard the sound of footprints heading out the cave entrance.

The heroes continued helping out the captives when Sir Kendrik who was still nearer the entrance than the others smelt smoke and lots of it. Suddenly captives were dropping like flies and it had become increasingly difficult for the heroes to breathe and see. The Gnolls had decided to smoke the party out and this tactic was working fine. Winter came up with some good ideas; they being to keep low and he tore up a cloth and soaked it in water. He then passed them around to all he could. Sir Kendrik, taking Winter’s suggestion got as many of the captives to go back down into the cleft hoping that would protect them. Sadly several dropped before they could return. Jon and Winter both succumb to smoke. Sir Kendrik and Br Arton were the last men standing and were about to drop themselves from smoke inhalation when the smoke started to clear. 

As the smoke started to recede, the sound of footsteps started coming from the entrance and lots of them. Before Sir Kendrik and Br Arton could catch their breath a bunch of Gnolls charged the two heroes. The Gnolls were intent on charging the heroes into the cleft. Their efforts failed and another pitched battle ensued. Sir Kendrik as is his want took on the biggest Gnoll and in his weakened state quickly succumbed to the blows and the smoke. As Sir Kendrik lay unconscious the big Gnoll took a bite and took a big chunk out of his leg. This will teach Sir Kendrik not to leave his full plate armour behind in his room. After the Gnoll took a bite, the other Gnolls gathered around thinking they would be in for a feast of smoked Knight. The big Gnoll snarled and made this perfectly clear that Sir Kendrik was going to be his spoils of the fight. Br Arton decided to end all ideas of a Kendrik buffet and cast Holy Smite right in the middle of the pack of Gnolls. All of them dropped bar the Big One who was blinded by it momentarily. Br Arton attacked it before hitting it with a searing light spell. This helped Br Arton defeat him.

As soon as the Gnolls were defeated, Br Arton went over to Sir Kendrik who was at death’s door yet again and healed him. Once Sir Kendrik came too he got up to help Br Arton tend to the others. Unfortunately 9 captives died because of the smoke. Jon and Winter healed also and the task of leading the captives to freedom began. Sir Kendrik and Br Arton climbed down into the pit and helped the survivors up the ladder. A woman worked her way to Br Arton with the limp body of a young boy in her arms. She begged Br Arton to heal him but there was nothing Arton could have done, the child, called Pitar, had gone to be with Pelor, which he told her. She became hysterical and it took both Br Arton and Sir Kendrik to settle her down. Promising they we were not going to leave him there. Jon and Winter led the captives out of the caves to safety as Sir Kendrik and Br Arton set about the task of cleaning out the caves of Gnolls. 

The two heroes first headed down to the site of the ambush where a door was. Sir Kendrik opened the door carefully and they entered and found the main cave where Sir Kendrik has slain an ogre on his very first adventure. In this room which had a ledge at the doorway that had stairs leading down to the main area. In this main area were 4 Gnolls. Sir Kendrik and Br Arton picked them off one by one with their Crossbows. The cave had little burrows in it that two of the Gnolls seemed to be protecting or trying to get into, but they were way too big for them.

The heroes then worked their way back to the cleft and crossed the rope bridge to the other side to clean out these caves. Again the heroes found a cave sealed by a door. This time Br Arton heard a lot of noise when he had listened to the door. Sir Kendrik again opened the door carefully and was surrounded on the other side of the door by Gnolls. Sir Kendrik attacked them blocking the door, preventing Br Arton from entering before stepping inside. At this point Br Arton stuck his head in the door and with his Helm of dark vision saw that the room seemed full of Gnolls. He saw that there were 3 rows of Gnolls the front 2 rows in various forms of kneeling with bows and arrows and let go a volley of arrows at Sir Kendrik. Some connected but Sir Kendrik was not perturbed, as a Good Knight he knew that a Knight never runs away from a foe let alone back down from them. Also they were vermin and had to be dealt with or they would regroup and continue to harass the area.

Against almost overwhelming odds the heroes fought and finally defeated the Gnolls, though one escaped. Sir Kendrik taking great delight in dispatching what appeared to be their leader. More of these little burrows were in this cave as well. The two heroes headed back to the entrance of the caves and asked if a Gnoll had ran out. None had, and Jon asked if he could go back in, He had decided to add a Gnoll claw to his collection. While he was in there he could hear the sound of what seemed like young mewling for their mothers. The party decided that they needed to seal up the caves to prevent the Gnolls reinfesting them. Br Arton used one of his Stone Shape spells to seal the entrance.

The party camped the night, healed those who needed it and headed for Axbridge with the liberated villagers. Meanwhile back at Igham, Callin the Rogue had arrived to find out that most of the party were missing on a Gnoll hunt and Callin had found striding into town Valiant, Sir Kendrik’s Destrier with no sign of the young Knight. To make Callin uneasier, Valiant had scratch marks on his front quarters, clearly made by a large animal. Callin met up with the other rogue; Cain and Cain filled him in on what he knew. Callin then had a plan. He headed over to the Constable and chatted to him about the situation with the rest of Callin’s party. An agreement was met to go search for the others and Callin and Cain then walked over to the stocks where the Halfling Brigands remained. Callin told the halflings that he was surprised that they were still alive or here at all, expecting the other halflings to have tried to help them escape. Callin then started to intimidate the halfling in a very subtle way. He offered release for the one that told all they knew about the halfling hide out. The one that hadn’t spoken to Sir Kendrik and Br Arton started to speak, trying to broker a deal with Callin to be released. Callin agreed on the proviso that Cain cast a spell on him so he wouldn’t lie. This spell would activate if he didn’t tell the truth and the party walked into a trap. The halfling agreed, Cain pretended to cast a spell but ended up casting something on the halfling as trails of light followed his hands as he cast! Cain then collapsed to one knee exhausted. Callin was amazed that Cain had actually cast a spell, thinking Cain couldn’t actually do it. The Halfling told all he knew on how to get to the hide out. 

Back at the caves, the party saw a hooded figure looking at the caves. They approached and realised it was the ranger Andrea. She asked who caused this and the party told her it was they and filled her in on everything. The topic got to Mendel the Merchant and our suspicions of him. She couldn’t believe it and an argument ensued over it with Sir Kendrik and Andrea debating the good character of Mendel. Andrea was getting very agitated and claimed that Sir Kendrik was dismissing her opinions as she was a woman doing a man’s job. She left with Winter in pursuit who tried to settle the waters. The party then collects the bodies from the cairn that they had made the day earlier. The bodies were put in a cart and returned to Axbridge.

Sir Kendrik on return to Axbridge visited his father to find out if any one had purchased large amounts of weapons from him. His father was very difficult and returned Sir Kendrik’s questions with more questions, telling Sir Kendrik to ask him what he really wants. Lars also got the feeling that Sir Kendrik suspected him, Sir Kendrik told him that he didn’t suspect him. Sir Kendrik had gotten seriously frustrated by the conversion and left. He then went to the local Harper Lucan and another frustrating conversation with the Harper telling Sir Kendrik to learn exactly what he wants to ask before asking it. Sir Kendrik feeling that he had gotten nowhere joined the rest of the party to head back to Igham

End Session


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

This week episode is rather short as we had a very disjointed game. Every interruption/delay that could have happened did and the session was ended when one of the players who was on-call was called away. Oh well, that’s life.
Here is a recap of what happened.
Our heroes are in Axbridge, preparing to return to Ironfeld, the thorp that the Gnolls had attacked with the villagers from there. Sir Kendrik had decided that diplomacy was not the right tool to use with his father, Lars, and returned to the Smithy to ask Lars the questions more directly. Lars was busy working and didn’t stop working as Sir Kendrik asked if Mendel had been buying weapons. His father said yes and Sir Kendrik asked how much was the last amount Mendel had requested. Lars told Sir Kendrik that he purchased 3 dozen arrows and 3 short swords. Kendrik feeling his father was being pigheaded asked “why do you have to make things so difficult?” His father didn’t answer. Kendrik then left to ready for the walk to the thorp with a feeling that he had gotten somewhere and was optimistic.

The walk back to the thorp took all day and was uneventful. A thorp elder on arrival to the thorp dropped to one knee and thanked Sir Kendrik and the rest of the party for their help and offered what they could in return. Sir Kendrik accepted the thanks on behalf of the group but said all that he needed was the knowledge that these good folk were home safe and sound.. The women of the thorp had already started getting food ready for the evening meal. Sir Kendrik noticing the men of the thorp clearing rubble and debris rolled up his sleeves and joined in. The other party members did likewise. 

Back in Axbridge, during the night Callin had snuck to the stocks and released the halfling that had talked to him.

The next morning our heroes headed to the place they had left the horses. They were missing, Jon McAlpin noticed that a fight had occurred and blood lay around with drag marks into the bushes. The Party followed the tracks and found the flyblown carcass of Sunbright, Br Arton’s light warhorse. Br Arton’s belonging were missing. A short search led the party to find the empty saddlebags a little way from the body. They had been opened by a humanoid not an animal as the saddlebags were not damaged. The party assumed a passerby had taken the items. The party returned to Ironfeld and then moved on to Igham.

The Party arrived in Igham to the sight of one of the stocks in the village green empty. Sir Kendrik quickly strides over yelling out “what happened” to the Constable who was standing next to it. The Constable was very apologetic claiming he didn’t expect to have to have a guard there 2 weeks after they were brought in. Sir Kendrik accepted this and asked exacted what happened. The Constable filled the party in. Sir Kendrik then turned his attention to the other halfling to get it to talk. It did claiming that it was one of Sir Kendrik’s men at arms who did it. Sir Kendrik and Br Arton tried to get more out of him but he wouldn’t speak claiming that another of the young Knight’s men at arms would place a charm on him.

The party then headed into the inn where the rogues Callin and Cain were playing dice. They filled in each others adventures. Sir Kendrik relayed what he had found out from his father about Mendel and Cain filled in the details of Mendel’s visit to the halflings. Callin told of the details of the way to the hide out of the halflings and told Sir Kendrik that Valiant was wounded and in the stables. The party headed out there and Br Arton noticed that the wound had nearly healed over with a big scab. Sir Kendrik looked Valiant over for other injuries, which there were none.

Sir Kendrik decided to head to the woods to find the halfling hide out. Sir Kendrik proceeded on Valiant and the others on foot. They worked their way through the woods in the direction the halfling had told. After a while it was decided that they had walked too far and Ash the Raven, Winter’s familiar was sent up in the air to scout out. Ash reported back that we should back track to the hills we walked over. Jon and Cain were sent ahead to scout for the hide out entrance. They looked around and had found something and reported back just in time to join the party in a visit from a giant bee heading towards them…………

End Session


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

Well here is the next in the ongoing saga of Sir Kendrik and the Axbridge Crew.
In a new addition to these posting I will add the current date in the Misty Isles.
Date: Solday 8th Fieldtoiling 1353

When we left our heroes they were about to be visited by a giant bee the size of a sheep. Sir Kendrik ordered the party to hide and as the party hid behind trees and foliage they watched as the bee, moved over to a bush that had many flowers on it. It moved its abdomen over the bush and flew off. Jon McAlpin the ranger informed the rest of the group that it was probably marking the plant so the others of the hive could find it later. Sir Kendrik not wanting to be distracted from the job at hand by a swarm of giant bees ordered that the party move on towards the clearing the ranger and rogue had found.

The party remained to the edge of the wood around the clearing. Sir Kendrik informed the party that they should stay hidden in case of sentries guarding the entrance. In front of the party lay an escarpment that was covered in ivy. A cursory look informed the members of the party who understood nature that it was poison ivy. The ivy would make an excellent disguise for a cave so Sir Kendrik then ordered Jon and Cain the rogue to scout along the escarpment for an entrance. They did this and funnily enough they found one. Reporting this back to the group the party ventured to the entrance site. One of the party remained with Valiant, that was Callin (the player was away and we had to find something for him to do). Winter used his quarterstaff to open a way through the cave entrance.

Once inside the party was faced with a naturally hewn passageway. Cain was handed Br Arton’s helm of dark vision to wear to make it easier to spot traps and such. With Cain and Jon in the lead, Sir Kendrik next and Br Arton and Winter in the rear the party followed the passageway to a junction. Sir Kendrik ordered Cain to proceed carefully down the passageway to the east and scout the way. Cain seemed to not hear the order properly as he moved ahead and was hit by a spear trap at the first room he came across. After he removed the spear from his shoulder he moved on to the next room, taking more care he found a trip wire and hanging from the ceiling above heaps of small bags. The party caught up with him and Cain told them that the other passage seemed to meet up with this one. They returned back the way they came, not wanting to risk setting off the second rooms trap.

Heading down the westerly passageway the party soon came under arrow attack. The party then returned fire. Sir Kendrik realised that the 4 halflings firing at them had too much cover from the depression that was further down this passageway. He charged down to the halflings dropping his crossbow. The others followed his lead and the battle continued in melee where one halfling was killed. These halflings beat a hasty retreat making as much noise as possible with Sir Kendrik in pursuit. As the others followed they came under fire from behind and Sir Kendrik was left to fight the 3 remaining on his own.

Winter the wizard collected Sir Kendrik and Cain’s crossbows and followed Sir Kendrik at a distance. Sir Kendrik followed the retreating halflings who now had 3 direbadgers at their side. The direbadgers were snarling and charged Sir Kendrik. He stood his ground and fought them all off single-handedly, receiving moderate wounds from claw and bite marks. Winter whilst trying to aid Sir Kendrik was attacked by the 3 Halflings. Winter had cast a Shillelagh spell and fought them with his pet lion Zodiac (Zodi for short). These halflings were defeated and Sir Kendrik made sure they were stable so they could be taken back to Igham to face justice for their crimes.

The other heroes were fighting 4 more halflings. Jon was holding back, using his good archery skills and fired arrows at one of the halflings. Br Arton and Cain had cornered one of the halfling behind a brazier. The cunning halfling pushed the brazier at the heroes but they didn’t catch fire as they moved out of the way in time. They fought him till he pleaded for mercy which Br Arton gave. Br Arton told him to sit and wait and went to fight another halfling Cain then ran to one of the others and fought him. Jon killed the one he was firing at and took on another at range.

The halfling that was now prisoner of Br Arton, seeing his chance to escape did. Another who had been fighting Winter tried the same and was killed by Jon who had spied him running besides him. Jon then headed over to Sir Kendrik and Sir Kendrik ordered him to help stabilize the halflings.

When the battle had ended they gathered up the unconscious halflings and bound them with rope. Investigating the remaining 2 passageways for the leader was the next job the party had to do. Cain went to the passageway that Sir Kendrik had been heading to and found a nest for the badgers, with a mother badger nursing her brood in there. He left the family there and returned to the party. The Party then headed down to the passageway that headed away from the area Br Arton and Cain had fought in, which was the halflings kitchen area, with barrels of food and smoked deer carcasses in a corner.

The party proceeded carefully down the passageway. Cain found a pit trap that he disabled. He argued with Sir Kendrik that he should be the one to test if it was disabled. Sir Kendrik would have nothing of it and told him to stop questioning his orders. Sir Kendrik had decided that he was the heaviest one in the party so he would test it. It creaked as Sir Kendrik walked over it but he made it across safely. The party then proceeded to the next room with Cain scouting ahead when Cain seemed to walk into a wall of force. When he did this a portcullis dropped down on Jon. Sir Kendrik tried to lift it off Jon and failed till Br Arton cast a bull strength spell on him. Once they rescued Jon. Sir Kendirk dropped the portcullis. Br Arton and Winter then went back to the kitchen and rolled back two barrels to use to prop the portcullis up as we entered to room Cain was in. Br Arton worked out that the wall of force was in fact a wall that had an illusion of a passageway cast upon it. Sir Kendrik ordered Cain to carefully look for a secret door. There was none so they headed back to the kitchen area.

Meanwhile, back at the cave entrance Callin spied the head halfling Hesslewhite and a nasty looking, heavily pierced dwarf leaving, the dwarf wiping blood off a dagger on his leg. They then headed up the escarpment. Callin (the player had now turned up) decided to follow them at a discreet distance.

Back in the cave the party returned to the kitchen to the sight of all the tied up halflings dead with their throats slit. Sir Kendrik was disgusted that his prisoners were now useless. Br Arton noticed that the wall behind the barrels was really a curtain painted like rock. On inspection the curtain covered a sleeping chamber for 3 people. In the middle of the opulent room was the ravager Calligulus’ armour and a few barrels and 3 chests. Inspection of the barrels showed that they had false bottoms and were empty bar one, which had Caligulus’ weapons and personal items. The barrels had the Axbridge craft label on the side of them. The chests only held personal clothes and grooming items. An inspection of the kitchen items uncovered a chest full of salt, a truly rare item and Sir Kendrik ordered that all incriminating items be collected up and returned with the party to Igham.

Jon noticed tracks that led out of he cave, they were one adult sized and one child sized feet. Before the party headed out, Cain asked if he could check out the room with the bags suspended from the ceiling. Sir Kendrik said that he could as they left. Cain found another tripwire at the other entrance to that room. He investigated the room and found nothing but a brazier against the wall. As he left he deliberately set off the trap and the bags fell to the ground. They were full of white powder that filled the room and then it went boom! Cain had flour on his back, the flour in the air exploded when it hit the naked flame. An ingenious trap indeed!

The party then headed out the cave entrance and Sir Kendrik told Jon to look for more tracks. He did, there were 3 tracks 2 side by side like the ones in the cave, with another over the top of them. Sir Kendrik put two and two together and worked out that Callin had followed them. Callin was nowhere to be seen so Sir Kendrik fetched Valiant and they started to follow the trail.

End Session.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

Hello regular and first time readers to the exploits of the intrepid heroes of the Misty Isles.
Date: Solday 8th Fieldtoiling 1353
When we last joined our heroes they had just cleaned out the headquarters of the halfling brigands. Unfortunately the head halfling Hesslewhite and his companion, a heavily tattooed dwarf had slaughtered their own men, realising that the heroes would be taking them back to Igham for trial. The two villains had headed south and were unaware that the rogue Callin was following them at a discreet distance.

Back at the cave entrance the remaining heroes were getting ready to follow the trail that the others had made. Sir Kendrik felt that the goods the party had collected would slow the party down ordered that they be secreted away. Jon offered to hide them in the undergrowth, which he did and the party headed in pursuit of the villains.

The heroes followed the trail for what seemed like forever, in fact it had been about an hour when they came across a curious parting of the tracks. The halfling print went straight ahead while the dwarf’s and Callin’s diverted to the right. Sir Kendrik decided that there must be a good reason for Callin to take that route so he ordered the party to follow his prints. A short distance further on the tracks joined again. The heroes continued along the track for another 30 minutes when they came across a stream. The track continued along the side of the stream and they continued following it.

A little way along this stream the party was attacked by 3 dire badgers that the party dispatched quickly before continuing their journey. Further ahead Callin is aware that he was being followed. He starts to drop back a little from the villains. The thing that was following him was a Huge Bugbear bounty hunter called Exeter. Callin had come across him in his travels to Baron Montombre’s lands. Callin has been spying for Baron Aldred on Montombre and now has a bounty on his head. Most likely the bounty was placed not because Callin was spying but because he had started a relationship with Montombre’s beautiful daughter, Ashleigh. The bounty was put on Callin’s head by Sir Bron, Montombre’s cruel son, the son that had been slighted by Aldred by refusing his offer of marriage to Lady Sharra. 

Exeter is a mean but professional bounty hunter with his weapons of choice being 2 great axes, which he wields with great skill one handed. Exeter caught up to Callin and informs Callin that he should come with him as he was worth more to him alive than dead. Callin not surprisingly says no and runs. Exeter followed refusing to have his prey escape yet again. Callin started to pull away from Exeter when Exeter stopped and threw one of his great axes at Callin. The greataxe glanced Callin’s back leaving a nasty gash. Realising that Exeter was determined to capture him starts to sprint. Exeter dropped further behind and in his deep voice yelled to Callin “you can run but you can’t hide Callin”

After about 10 minutes of running Callin met up with his fellow heroes. He informed them of the bounty hunter which explained why there was a new set of tracks. They continued to follow the trail keeping a wary eye out for Exeter. Along the way they came across a tree that had very very lush greenery and soil around it for 20 feet around, much more than the area around that circle. The track also seemed to skirt the lush circle. Jon and Cain moved ahead to investigate. Cain spying something shiny heading into the lush undergrowth. Bad move, all of a sudden long needle like thorns shoot from the tree with unerring accuracy. On seeing this Wynn Tyr the Wizard points out that this tree is an Archer Tree and they use these thorns to kill animals, which then rot and feed the soil.

The party moved on from there and after about an another hour they came across a tree with a blaze on it. The tracks at this point differed too, wagon tracks and older footprints, about 5 days old. Cain suddenly realised that the party was at the point were Mendel, the dwarf and the Halflings had swapped barrels. The party was not far from the road to Hessard’s Ford and Igham. They followed the track to the road. The tracks then headed towards Hessard’s Ford. At this point Sir Kendrik mounted his war horse Valiant and told Callin to join him. He then told the rest of the party to continue to Hessard’s Ford as Kendrik and Callin would ride back to Igham to collect the other horses. Not far out of Hessard’s Ford Sir Kendrik and Callin joined the rest of the party. Wynn Tyr left his lion Zodiac outside the hamlet and the heroes rode in. Once in the hamlet Kendrik ordered the party to spilt into 2 and investigate the inn and the near by tavern. Sir Kendrik himself would head to the manor house and inform whomever was in charge there of their arrival and their intentions to capture/question the villains.

As usual being diplomatic isn’t Sir Kendrik’s strong suit. He entered the manor house and spoke to the Bailiff who informed Kendrik that the Knight of the manor would see him promptly. Sir Kendrik was led to the great hall where he waited for the Knight to arrive. When he did, Sir Kendrik (still with his helm on!!!) introduced himself telling Sir Bascomb that Kendrik and his party were in Hessard’s Ford to capture 2 criminals who were probably staying at the inn. Sir Bascomb blew his top at Sir Kendrik, telling him who the hell did he think he was riding into his village and making demands. Sir Kendrik quickly back-peddled and told him that they seeing that it happened in Baron Aldred’s lands and they were still in them they had every right to. Wrong again Sir Kendrik! Sir Bascomb informed the young Knight that the Bascomb family had owned these lands for several generations. Sir Kendrik apologised for his assumption and tried to smooth over a difficult situation. In the end Sir Bascomb told Sir Kendrik to deal with it but if there were trouble he would not be amused.

At the inn, Callin and Wynn Tyr had had entered while Jon scouted outside. Callin went up to the barkeep and asked him if Callin’s companions had arrived. Callin then described the two villains. The Barkeep kept quiet it till a few gold marks were slid his way. The Barkeep told Callin they were staying in 2 rooms upstairs. Jon had investigated the stables and found nothing. He decided he would enter the inn through the kitchen. Bad move, a crabby old woman, the size of a house blocked his path and insist he enter the conventional way. After a bit of a struggle Jon retreated to enter the correct way. He talked to Callin who told him that the villains were upstairs. Jon left to inform the others at the tavern.

He collects them and returns to the inn. Br Arton and Cain head inside while Jon headed around the back to keep an eye on the windows upstairs. Sir Kendrik then arrived he was stopped in his tracks by an older man who wanted to help. Sir Kendrik, not wanting to involve anyone else told the old man that he has to see his friends and he will get back to him. Sir Kendrik then headed over to Callin and Callin informed him of the villains whereabouts. Sir Kendrik told Callin that they had to do it quietly and to not cause trouble. The two friends headed up the stairs, Br Arton and Cain seeing this happen follow. Wynn Tyr heads outside and joins Jon. AS Sir Kendrik led the way a Halfling that looked like Hesslewhite but not like Hesslewhite, if you get what I mean, is heading down the stairs. Sir Kendrik not wanting to jump the wrong man let him pass.

At the top of the stairs Sir Kendrik and Callin are confronted with the sight of a heavily tattooed dwarf, no shirt on and with nipple piercings. Sir Kendrik told him to halt and that they were going to take the dwarf into custody for questioning over the murder of the halflings. The dwarf announced that his name was Deckard and that he would not be going with them. He said that he was acting a messenger for Baron Montombre and the party has no right to delay the work of a messenger. He then reached towards and into a pouch he had on his belt. Sir Kendrik fears that he had spell dust or a weapon and charged him. Deckard successfully dodged Kendrik and the knight fell flat on his face. Deckard then placed his foot square in the middle of the back of Sir Kendrik waving a scroll case around with Montombre’s seal on it. Sir Kendrik then got up and Br Arton told him that he was going to come with the party whether he liked it or not. Callin investigated Hesslewhite’s room as Kendrik investigated Deckards room, finding no sign of the halfling the bolted after the halfling that had pasted them down the stair. This halfling was now out the door. Br Arton decided to cast hold on Deckard and Jon who had now entered the inn tied him up.

When Sir Kendrik got outside he saw a halfling riding off with one of the horses from the manor. Callin, Cain and Kendrik ran to the manor and gave chase on horseback. They were catching the halfling, and Callin decided to take a different route that headed the halfling off at the pass. The halfling realised this and jumped from his horse and dissappeared into the darkness.

Back at the inn, the sound of footprints came up the stairs, it was Sir Bascomb and the town guard. Sir Bascomb demanded to know what the hell was going on. Br Arton informed him and the Knight wanted to know what Deckard had to say. Deckard told him that he was a messenger for Montombre and showed the scroll case. Sir Bascomb demanded the release of the dwarf. Br Arton said no, as did Jon. This continued for a bit and Sir Bascombe ordered the arrest of Br Arton and Jon. They were detained and taken to the stocks. Jon fought all the way and was about to hit the guardsman with his axe but changed his mind.

Back in the woods, the three heroes lit torches and searched for Hesslewhite, eventually Callin came across an old woman, halfling size. Callin stopped her and she begged to be left alone, Callin insisted and grabbed her arm, this made him see through the glamour and then started to grapple with Hesslewhite. Sir Kendrik and Cain joined him after they ran over. Just after they tied him up they noticed that there was a strange talisman around his neck. It was made of leather and it had no join on it. Cain tried to cut it off and it tightened around Hesslewhite throat, no matter how much the heroes tried to release the grip of the talisman it got tighter and killed Hesslewhite.

Back at the stocks the older man who identified himself as Hedger was asked to stand guard over the two heroes (Hedger is a new PC, played by the player who played Halbaen). A conversation ensued and Jon whined constantly.

The three heroes returned with Hesslewhite limp body. Sir Kendrik headed back to the manor where Deckard was standing next to Bascomb. Sir Bascomb demanded Sir Kendrik explain his parties actions. Sir Kendrik asked what had happened and informed him of the horse theft that Hesslewhite had done and his fate. Telling him that Hesslewhite’s actions where not the actions of an honest man. Sir Bascomb wasn’t interested in that. He told both Deckard and Sir Kendrik leave town at daybreak. Sir Kendrik asked what would happen to his men in the stocks. Bascomb said they were Sir Kendrik’s problem and asked that a suitable punishment be served. He informed Sir Kendrik that a room was made for him and Deckard in the manor. Sir Kendrik said he would return after seeing about his men.

Sir Kendrik arrived at the stocks and demanded an explanation to their behaviour. Br Arton told him and Sir Kendrik wasn’t impressed. Jon complained about how wrong that Deckard was free and he was in the stocks. Kendrik told him how lucky he was that he talked the Knight into letting them go tomorrow and that Bascomb had arrested them for disobeying his order not the arrest of Deckard. Callin informed the rest of the party that Hesslewhite was dead. Br Arton had a brainwave and suggested they use a commune with the dead spell. This spell allowed a Priest of Pelor to ask a dead person 4 questions which if they answer they would answer truthfully. Sir Kendrik headed back to the manor to ask if Bascomb would allow this to happen with Deckard and Bascomb present tomorrow morning. Kendrik laid on the diplomacy real heavy and convinced him. Kendrik told him about it being blessed by Pelor and the like and that the questions asked would be answered truthfully, therefore giving Bascomb the evidence he needed. Hesslewhite’s body was taken to the storeroom under the house. Sir Kendrik asked if a guard could be placed at the storeroom.

Sir Kendrik returned to the stocks and the questions had been formulated. Sir Kendrik headed back to the manor and rested. The next morning Sir Bascomb ordered everyone to the storeroom for the spell. Br Arton cast and after 10 minutes there was a blue light that entered Hesslewhite’s mouth and nose and his eyes opened. Br Arton then asked the first question. Where you one of a group that relieved people of their possessions outside Igham? The animated corpse moved and said YES! Next question, Did Deckard kill the Halflings? Again he said YES! Was Deckard involved in the brigandry? The corpse said NO! Were you trading weapons with Mendel? YES! Was the last answer as the blue light left the halflings body.

Sir Bascombe turned to Deckard who was standing next to Kendrik. Deckard who had been leaning on his dwarven axe took a battle stance and told that no one but him would leave the room alive. The tattoos on Deckard’s arms glowed and his body changed to appear like stone. Sir Kendrik drew his holy sword and hit him with it, it did nothing as did Cains blow. Deckard then attacked Sir Kendrik and knocked his sword from his hands, and tripped Kendrik to the ground. Br Arton then cast holy smite, which succeeded in injuring Deckard a bit but knocked unconscious Sir Bascomb and nearly Jon as well (I guess we need to do alignment checks before stunts like that in future). The battle continued with the blows not doing any damage for quite some time. Br Arton hit Deckard with a couple searing light spells. When Sir Kendrik realised the blows were doing appropriate damage he demanded Deckard yield. Jon everyone bar Jon held a blow till Deckard reacted, if he did attack they would attack him then. Deckard probably realised that Jon wasn’t going to stop so he continued fighting. Sir Kendrik critical hit him and dropped him. Kendrik wanted Deckard alive so he ordered Arton to heal him. He was tied up. Sir Bascomb fortunately didn’t die from the smite and told Sir Kendrik to get his party out of Hessards Ford as soon as possible and he left the room.

Jon stormed out, Sir Kendrik followed and called out to him. Jon stopped and let Sir kendrik know exactly how he felt about the whole incident. He would not be returning with the party and he might not return to the party either. Sir Kendrik told him a few things about his behaviour and that Sir Kendrik was hamstrung by the law and that he had no choice but to let Deckard go. Kendrik told Jon that he hoped he would change his mind. Sir Kendrik tried to give Jon an insight into the difficulties of being a Knight but he wasn’t interested. Sir Kendrik told him that he looked forward to seeing Jon in Clyster and shook his hand. Jon departed.

End of Session.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

Hello everyone,
Here is the latest gripping instalment in the life and times of Sir Kendrik. It was a pretty full on session as usual.
When we left our intrepid heroes they had solved the problem of the brigandry around Igham and were about to return to Clyster keep with the villains, one alive, the brutish dwarf Deckard and one deceased Hesslewhite the cunning Halfling.

Lunaday 16 Fieldtoiling 1353

The adventure started with the heroes approaching the gates of the keep after a weeklong journey home. Each character pleased to see the familiar sight of a place that was now home for them all. Sir Kendrik however had a sense of trepidation for what was to come. He had noticed that the Baron’s colours were flying high above the Keep, a sign that the Baron had returned from his audience with the King at the capital.

As the heroes worked their way through this familiar territory, one by one characters headed to places they needed to visit. First to peel off was Br Arton who headed to the Cathedral of St Asgenar to report to his boss the Arch Deacon Br Markel. As he reported back he informed Br Markel of his misdemeanour in Hessard’s Ford. During their conversation Br Markel told Br Arton that he would be put in charge of investigating the rise in Legion activity in the Misty Isles. They also talked about the holy relic that had been taken by Caligulus and corrupted by the Necromancer.

The wizard Wynn Tyr headed for the wizards’ tower to visit his master, Arturo. Arturo was pleased to see one of his most gifted students and they reminisced and caught up. During this conversation Arturo enlisted Wynn Tyr’s help with one of his new students, the rogue Cain, whom Arturo claimed seem to think that his training seemed to be unimportant to him. Arturo said that if it was anyone else he would have told him to leave but Cain seems quite gifted. Little did they know that Cain was how heading up the stairs to report also. Wynn Tyr met him as they crossed on the stairs and informed him of the new arrangement and that their first lesson would be the next day.

Sir Kendrik and Callin had met the Captain of the guard. Sir Kendrik informed the captain that they had 2 prisoners that needed to be put in cells. The halfling was sent to the keep crypt and Deckard to the dungeons, Kendrik told him to make sure they were careful with him and that he is trouble. As the dwarf was lead away he gave a cold stare at Sir Kendrik. Sir Kendrik told the stable boys to lead the horse away and have them fed and watered and that the goods were to be taken to the armoury for safe keeping. At this time Callin left Sir Kendrik, and the Young knight was heading off to arrange an audience with the Baron, he meets the chamberlain inside the keep and the chamberlain explains that Sir Kendrik’s presence was required at the great hall immediately. Sir Kendrik was dreading what was to happen but he was resigned to it and followed the chamberlain to the great hall.

Sir Kendrik stopped at the entrance to the great hall and waited to be announced. Seated in the middle of the hall was the Baron, Sir Brand his champion, standing to his right and behind him, his second son Sir Artor sitting nest to him and to the side watching on Lady Elanor. He was announced and a very serious sounding Baron Aldred summoned him closer. What happened next was the Baron berating the young knight for his dishonourable conduct and neglect of his duty to protect Lady Elanor. Sir Kendrik was not given any chance to speak till the Baron was finished. When Kendrik finally spoke he took full responsibility for his actions and apologised for them. He told his Baron that he had come to realise from his actions that he needed to learn that you couldn’t win every battle. When Kendrik had finished talking the Baron laid down his judgment on Sir Kendrik. He told Kendrik that he is very careful in whom he chooses to become a knight in his service. He had hoped that by making Sir Kendrik a lowly blacksmith’s son a Knight that it would send a message that anyone in Aldred’s lands could rise to nobility. He then mentioned that Sir Kendrik’s dishonourable behaviour had made him wonder if that was a good idea. He then passed judgment that Sir Kendrik be stripped of his Knighthood and all the privileges and rights that his position entailed. At this point Lady Elanor rose to her feet and ran to her ward. She fell at the Baron’s feet and begged that he reconsider. She begged that he considers that Sir Kendrik had only been a squire and a Knight for less than a year and that he was still learning his role. She was distraught and close to sobbing. The Baron told her that if she had been anyone but her, his daughter of his heart, he would have said NO, but he would do as she said. He then changed his verdict to be thus, a blood payment to Lady Elanor of 2000 Gold Marks paid directly to her dowry to be paid by Sir Kendrik at his earliest convenience. On top of that he declared that Lady Elanor could now accept new suitors. Kendrik was heartbroken but accepted his fate, the young Knight’s questing had made him a pauper but the treasure was yet to be sold and divided up. He would be able to pay in a few days. He was totally crestfallen over the fact that he couldn’t court the fair Elanor any more. His life was at its lowest ebb. Lady Elanor begged the Baron to change his mind on the courting ruling but he wouldn’t budge on that. She raised herself from her ward’s feet and left the great hall. Sir Kendrik was then dismissed. Sir Kendrik played a very low profile, rarely seen about the keep except for his daily jousting training in the morning.

Marday 17 Fieldtoiling 1353

The next day Wynn Tyr held his first class. He had 3 students including Cain. He was teaching them how to do simple hand movements when out of the corner of his eye he could see a mana knot developing in Cain’s hand. Unfortunately it was too late an the spell was cast, it was a very powerful bolt of light that burst out from Cain’s hands, Cain couldn’t control it and the arc of the blast widened. When the spell disappeared the other students were unconscious and Cain had dropped to one knee and was dry reaching. Cain’s first lesson was a hit! Master Arturo came in to see what happened and after being told by Cain and Wynn Tyr. Arturo told the two young wizards that Cain was a sorcerer. They needed to keep this fact quiet as sorcerers are considered witches. Arturo told Wynn Tyr to make sure Cain is trained properly and that he be tested. He feels that Cain may be fey touched and such individuals need to be encouraged. He also told Wynn Tyr privately that if Cain starts to become a liability or trouble he would need to tell Arturo so the Wizard’s council can be alerted and Cain would be stilled.

Pelorday 18 Fieldtoiling 1353

The next few days the characters spent doing their personal business apart from Cain and Wynn Tyr, they were busy all day identifying all the magical items the party had collected.

Solday 22 Fieldtoiling 1353

At the end of this the party got together to discuss which items the party would like to keep and what to sell. Kendrik was in a very surly mood and hurried things along trying to end the torture that was debating over items that had been collected in his quest after the halflings that had brought shame to him. Callin had picked up on Sir Kendrik’s short temper and foul mood and asked what was the matter. Sir Kendrik confessed that he was not interested in any of the items. He then mentioned that he was only interested in getting the money to clear his debt to the Baron. None of the characters seemed interested in Sir Kendrik’s plight and he sat back and let them deal with it agreeing with all decisions.

Lonnaday 27 Fieldtoiling 1353

When the items were sold and the spoils divided between the party Sir Kendrik took the blood payment and the Baron’s 10 % cut of the proceeds, which totalled over 4000 Gold Marks. The Baron was impressed at the increase to his coffers and thanked Sir Kendrik.

Freeday 28 Fieldtoiling 1353

More days passed and while Sir Kendrik was in the practice field he was told he had a visitor at the keep gates. It was Hedger of Bascomb, the old soldier who had guarded Br Arton and Jon while they were in the stocks. Hedger had travelled on foot from Hessard’s Ford intent on offering his services to the brash young knight who had impressed him. They chatted for a while, Sir Kendrik quizzing him on his bone fides; Sir Brand then decided to investigate this and joined the conversation. He asked Hedger who he was and why he was there. He informed Sir Brand of his intention to join Sir Kendrik. Sir Brand asked Kendrik what he thought of that and asked what he knew of this old man. Sir Kendrik hold his mentor in awe and I guess hero worships him as someone he strives to be. This makes Sir Kendrik very nervous around him and unsure of himself. He does his best to explain his thoughts and Sir Brand asks if Hedger had papers from his Lord to back up his claims, he didn’t. Sir Brand then told Kendrik it would be his decision alone and that he should remember to choose his companions wisely as he knew what his companion’s actions reflected onto the young knight. Sir Kendrik in a moment of surprising confidence informs his mentor that he learns from his mistakes and he won’t do the same mistake twice. Sir Kendrik informs Hedger that he will give him a trial.

Solday 29 Fieldtoiling 1353

The next day while Sir Kendrik was breaking his fast a face he was looking for since his return to Clyster appeared in front of him, head bowed and kneeling before him. It was the ranger Jon, who had come to apologise for his actions in Hessard’s Ford. Kendrik accepted his apology and offered one himself. Saying that he handled his friends’ situation badly. They chatted for a brief time and Sir Kendrik informed him that he had to collect the punishment on behalf of Sir Bascomb. Sir Kendrik asked for a fine of 50 Gold Marks. Jon being broke told him he would get it to Sir Kendrik as soon as possible. Sir Kendrik told Jon that his share of the treasure awaited him at the cathedral with Br Arton. Jon headed off to collect it.

That afternoon Cain had headed out to spend some of this hard-earned money on some supplies. As he walked to the market he was grabbed and dragged to an alley. The person who had grabbed him was an old familiar face to him; it was his Uncle Rasheen, a member of the thieves’ guild. Cain and Rasheen had parted on bad terms. Cain was less than friendly at the family reunion. Rasheen had taught Cain all he knew on the roguish arts. Rasheen had a proposition to make to Cain, Cain said that he had left that part of his life behind. His uncle then told him that if wasn’t for him Cain would be still on the streets and that he owed his uncle big time. Rasheen asked him to meet him at the inn at 1st bell that night to talk about it. Cain reluctantly agreed.

Sir Kendrik had organised a meeting at the same inn for a discussion and to introduce Hedger to the group. This happened and the party chatted away to the wee hours. Rasheen had entered and was waiting at the bar for Cain. The party ended about 1st bell, but some of the party stayed on, Cain waited in an alley for Rasheen to appear and the plot was divulged. Rasheen had found out about an old noble that had a fortune and was weak and was hoping to get Cain to help him rob the noble. Cain said no. His uncle said all he had to do was keep lookout across the street, Cain agreed. Before he knew it his Uncle was casting a spell and using his thieves’ tools in mid air. Rasheen and Cain then headed over to the noble’s front door. Suddenly a city guard patrol walked by. Rasheen panicked and ran thinking they were after the two of them. The Guards yelled HALT! Rasheen kept running, Cain however stayed calm and walked up to the guards. They quizzed him about why he was out so late and why his companion ran. Cain answered the guards and convinced then to let him go and headed home to the keep.

End Session


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

Well after the dramas of the BB behind us here is the next exciting instalment of the Life and times of Sir Kendrik and the Axbridge Crew.
When we last left our intrepid heroes Sir Kendrik had been right royally put in his place by his Lord, Baron Aldred. If not for the intercession of his beloved Lady Elanor, he would have been stripped of his Knighthood for his dishonourable conduct. In place of this he had to pay 2000 Gold Marks to Lady Elanor’s dowry and Lady Elanor was now open to seeing other suitors. Sir Kendrik was now deeply depressed; he was now of the impression that he had no honour, the most important thing to a Knight of The Realm and he thought he was not allowed to see Elanor.
Now to this weeks adventure.

Solday 29 Fieldtoiling 1353

We open the scene with Callin Toper, the party’s principle rogue, about to finish his all night watch on the keep battlements. During the night from his vantage point on the battlements Callin had been watching workers eagerly putting up stands and poles and the like in Clyster common. A soldier came to relieve him of his post and a chat ensued. Callin asked him what the building was all about on the common. The soldier quickly filled him in and said that it was stands and flagpoles for the Greening Day tourney, as he said that he passed a flyer to Callin. On the flyer was all the information on the upcoming tourney. Callin noticed that there was to be an archery competition as well. 

Callin moved to the kitchen for breakfast and was soon joined by Sir Kendrik fresh from morning church service. Sir Kendrik collected a big plate of hot food and sat down next to his best friend. Sir Kendrik asked Callin what was the flyer in his hand about. Callin passed it to him and Sir Kendrik proceeded to read it, his eyes lighting up at what he read. He had long dreamed of entering a tourney, especially the joust and here was his chance. Sir Kendrik had thought that he would have to go to the capital to enter one and this opportunity was a dream come true. Maybe he could do well and get some of his lost honour back. He was keen to enter everything he could, then he realised he would have to get new weapons and armour as he currents ones were all magical. Cain then arrived and Sir Kendrik asked the two rogues to search the town blacksmiths for a suit of jousting armour and a masterwork longsword and large shield that could be ready in 2 days! Sir Kendrik told them o meet him at lunch with their results as he quickly ate his break fast and headed for the Harper hall.

Callin who hadn’t slept went to the barracks for a couple hours sleep before heading to the blacksmiths. Cain on the other hand stopped by the wizards tower to visit Wynn Tyr for his daily lessons. Wynn Tyr himself had been ordered by Master Arturo to collect some stores from Wonagan the Apothecary and to get a spell book together for Cain. They headed off there and chatted with Wonagan who told him that he could supply everything in an hour except for some opal dust which he was clean out of. That special order would take some weeks to meet.

Off in the woods Jon McAlpin was practicing with the composite longbow that Sir Kendrik had made sure was kept for Jon when he returned. He was about to loose an arrow at a tree to test the bow when a familiar voice called out to him. It was Forestmaster Aidkin, and the two friends chat. Aidkin admires the weapon and asks if he could have a shot. Jon passes him the bow and Aidkin pronounces it as very well balanced. He looses an arrow at a tree and the two rangers go to pull it out but it is stuck fast. As Aidkin tried to vainly remove the arrow he told Jon about the archery competition, telling Jon he should enter it. Jon was reluctant and told Aidkin maybe he should enter also, the friends now on the spot agree to enter together.

After the visit to Wonagan’s Cain and Wynn Tyr both headed off to find Sir Kendrik’s items. They first went to Bulan Steelstriker of Clan Garad, a dwarven master blacksmith of high repute. He was busy ordering his apprentices around when the characters arrived and appeared to not suffer fools gladly. They gave Bulan Steelstriker Sir Kendrik’s order and he said it would be impossible to meet it the time given and if he could it would cost 2,500 Gold Marks. Cain then said they would check the other blacksmiths. Bulan Steelstriker said that they wouldn’t find a suit of armour like that in the other smithies. Cain said fair enough and started to leave, the Dwarf then said the price would be higher if they left and came back. Cain realising that the Dwarf was serious told him that he would go get Sir Kendrik and bring him back. 

Meanwhile at the Harper Hall Sir Kendrik was busy arranging the services of a Harper (bard) for the duration of the tourney. Master Harper Bennon met Sir Kendrik and they started to discuss Kendrik’s needs. Master Bennon impressed on Sir Kendrik that maybe he should petition the Harper Craft Hall to be permanently assigned a Harper. Kendrik thought this was a good idea and would draft the petition when he could over the next few days. Master Bennon left Sir Kendrik alone while he collected a Harper that Sir Kendrik could use for the tourney as a herald.

Cain and Wynn Tyr then arrived after been told they could find Sir Kendrik at the hall. They informed Sir Kendrik of what they had found out. Sir Kendrik said good work and told them to wait and he would be there promptly. Master Bennon bought out a short, plump curly haired young man named Stanor. Sir Kendrik started to discuss terms and offered 50 Gold Marks as payment, with Stanor preparing to take advantage of Kendrik’s generosity until Master Bennon intervened by clearing his throat. Stanor reluctantly declined, so Kendrik then dropped the offer to 5 Gold Mark a day, again an overtly generous offer. Stanor again reluctantly declined at the insistence of Master Bennon and a final offer was made of 1 Gold Mark a day. The deal was then struck after a brief discussion of lodging and board, which Kendrik agreed to meet the cost of. 

Sir Kendrik and Stanor headed briskly to Bulan Steelstriker’s smithy. Sir Kendrik introduced Stanor to Cain and Wynn Tyr and headed into the smithy. Sir Kendrik then started to do business with Bulan Steelstriker. Kendrik had the feeling that the dwarf was trying to make things more difficult than they were, and definitely thought he was trying to take him for a ride. Kendrik decided he would stick to his price. The dwarf asked him what he was willing to pay and Kendrik told him, 1800 Gold Marks and not one copper bit more. Bulan Steelstriker laughed at the young Knight and told him that he wouldn’t go below 2500 Gold Marks considering the timeline. Sir Kendrik told the dwarf that he was the son o f a blacksmith and knew full well the hard work involved but Sir Kendrik wouldn’t budge. Kendrik then asked if the dwarf was willing to let this much work just walk out the door and Kendrik was willing to add more business to that being organised. Sir Kendrik left and headed off to the other smithies. They told him they couldn’t do the work in anywhere near the time. Sir Kendrik swallowed his pride and headed back to Bulan Steelstriker’s. Bulan told him the price was still the same but he would take on the job if Kendrik would pay he price. Sir Kendrik told him he could put his magical armour up as collateral. Bulan Steelstriker told him to go get the suit so he could see what it was worth, then he would start to measure Kendrik up.

Kendrik and the rest of the party headed back to the keep and the bumped into Callin, Kendrik informed Callin of developments. Callin gently reminded the young Knight that we had a party gold pool for such occasions as this. Kendrik sheepishly agreed and headed to get the required funds. He returned with the money and the measuring up began. In between measurements Sir Kendrik arranged for a pavilion to me made for the tourney in his colours of azure and argent.

Over these 2 days the party prepare for the Greening Day festivities, with Cain, Callin and Jon all buying masterwork arrows for the Archery competition and Jon buying a masterwork Longbow.

Marday 1 Greening 1353

Before first light the young unmarried ladies of the keep were up and heading out to the fields giggling as they went with baskets and glowbaskets (wicker baskets with continual light cast on them. They can be unhooded to provide light) in their hands intent on collecting flowers for the greening poles. Sir Kendrik and Callin had headed out to the wood with the young unmarried men to chop some trees down for the poles. Kendrik wielded an axe with some skill as he chopped the trees down. The groups got together in the common and the women decorated the poles with ribbons and flowers, giggling all the time. The men just sat back in admiration of the ladies. 

Up on top of the wizards tower Cain and Wynn Tyr were watching the goings on down in the common. Wynn Tyr then relayed to Cain the real significance of the Greeningday festival. Wynn told Cain that it was an Old Ways festival that the Church of Pelor had claimed as their own. Wynn said that this taking over of the festival was unfortunate but he was glad it was being observed in some way. 

When the work was over the young men and women headed back to the keep to ready for the church service. The unmarried ladies were to wear a white shift and the unmarried men were to wear a white tunic and trews. Sir Kendrik and Callin put on their greening day clothes and headed for the mass. At the end of the mass the members of the noble household headed for the common for the greening day events. The unmarried ladies of the keep including Ladies Sharra and Elanor gathered around the base of the greening day pole. Then the unmarried men encircled the pole, these included Sir Kendrik and Callin, but then Callin noticed Sir Bron. Baron Montombe’s vile eldest son, and the man who put the bounty on Callin’s head. Callin stepped back into the crowd hoping Sir Bron didn’t see him. This was to the disappointment of the chambermaiden, Igraine who was hoping to pair up with Callin. The men then grabbed a ribbon; at this point the ladies swapped positions to make sure that the men of their hearts were the ones who would end up in front of them.

The keep harpers struck up their instruments and the young people start to dance around the Greening Pole, weaving in and out of each other to the beat of the music. The ribbon wove its way down the pole with the men and women getting closer and closer to it till they were entangled together against the pole. Sir Kendrik was pleased to find himself paired with Lady Elanor, who coyly smiled up at him. Lady Sharra ended up caught between rival suitors, Sir Brand and Sir Bron. Sir Kendrik couldn’t take his eyes off his fair maiden but was worried that his Lord, Baron Aldred would look disfavourably at Kendrik for being with Lady Elanor.

Harper Pwyll then requested that the women line up in a row and the men to line up a little bit further back from the women. This was to be the start of the chase for the fair maidens. Lady Sharra then spoke and said, “When I say so, run”. She waited a few moments and called out, “Run!!!” As one the young women ran off in all directions trying to get as far from their male counterparts. Soon after the women had run off Sir Brand spoke. He said, “When I say so, run”. Sir Brand held the men back for what seemed an age to Sir Kendrik saying as they waited “Hold it, hold the line” and finally he said, “Run!!!”

Sir Kendrik ran after his beloved Lady Elanor, risking the wrath of his Lord for something he felt was the right thing to do in his heart. Lady Elanor had chosen him in the Greening Pole game, clearly she was risking all also. Most of the ladies were running but not so fast as to pull away from their chasers. Sir Brand and Sir Bron were neck and neck running after Lady Sharra; this chase would be a dire struggle between the two rivals. Kendrik was quickly gaining on Lady Elanor when she took a deviation and ran for the town apple orchard. The trees were heavy with fruit and leaves and it was quite dark in there. Sir Kendrik had lost sight of his beloved; Lady Elanor was giggling, playing a game of cat and mouse with her beau. This was a game Sir Kendrik was happy to play along with as he pretended to not know where she was. She moved about giggling and breathing heavily and Kendrik listened for those sounds and followed them. Finally Lady Elanor hid behind a huge apple tree and caught her breath. Kendrik heard her and snuck up behind her around the other side of the tree. As she hid, Sir Kendrik reached around the trunk of the tree and placed his big hairy hands over Lady Elanor’s eyes. She then declared that she was caught and would like to see the man that had captured her. Sir Kendrik moved around and knelt on one knee in front of his beloved, head bowed. Kendrik then declared to her “I am the luckiest man this Greeningday to have caught you, my lady”. Kendrik then declared how difficult it had been staying away from her as his punishment. Elanor knelt down in front of Kendrik brushed his bearded face and said. 

“ My lord you misunderstand, you can still court me.” She told him, “The Baron has just made it so others can as well.”

“Your lack of knowledge of such matters is disarming”, she continued. 

Kendrik smiled at her, feeling as though a great weight had been lifted off him. Before he could stop smiling Elanor pulled him close and kissed him on the lips. The two young lovers embraced for some time. Elanor rested her head against Kendrik’s barrel chest as he stroked her beautiful dark brown hair and they spoke of their love for each other. Kendrik had never felt happier than this moment, hoping that it would never end, but they both knew that it would be unseemly if they stayed there too long. Tongues would wag and rumours of more dishonour would no doubt follow. Sir Kendrik then held out his arm for Lady Elanor to take and they returned to the festivities. 

Lady Sharra had been caught by her favoured suitor, Sir Brand. Sir Bron was full of rage over this and the two rival knights were looking like coming to blows at which time Sir Kendrik would have stepped in to separate them.

Harper Pwyll announced that the first event would start right after the lunch break.

The first event of the tourney was the only one open to commoners, the archery. It was an elimination competition with the archers firing at a target, the worst shot being eliminated. Harper Pwyll made the call for contestants and 18 stepped up. These contestants included our heroes Callin, Cain and Jon, Forestmaster Aidkin, several local rangers and a familiar face to the heroes, Ranger Andrea from Axbridge. The rest of the contestants were made up of townsfolk, many using homemade bows.

The archers followed the harper’s orders and lined up in front of the target, which was set 30 feet away. Next they were inspected for magical items and the word was given that everyone was clear. One thing that stood out as the contestants lined up was that Callin was the only person using a short bow, surely a great disadvantage as the distances grew.

Pwyll ordered the contestants to Ready, Aim and Fire! As one, the 18 arrows were launched towards the target. Ranger Andrea was the only one to score a bullseye. In a complete shock when the arrows were checked it was Cain who had shot the poorest and was out. Feeling foolish Cain stepped back into the crowd and stood by Sir Kendrik, who said “Better luck next time”

The next shot was fired, this time at 60 feet. The next one to be eliminated was one of the rangers, Finbar, who missed the target also. Must have been nerves! At 90 feet the first of the commoners, Jim who had done well with his ancient longbow, was eliminated. Next came 120 feet and another ranger, Liam bit the dust, this was surely not a good showing for the Baron’s bowmen. The next 3 rounds put paid to the chances of 3 commoners, Logan, Raglan and Maurice. By the time the competitors had reached the 300-foot mark two more rangers had gone, Fergus and Gordon. Callin couldn’t believe that he was still there with his trusty shortbow. Dale and Gannon were the next two eliminated. The two remaining heroes were firing brilliantly, as were Andrea and Aidkin. Surely one of these four would be the winner.

At 360 feet one of the Baron’s best rangers, Gregory was eliminated. Next to go was the last of the commoners, young Samuel, all of 15 years of age. The remaining 5 were as follows; Callin, Jon, Aidkin, Andrea and Ranger Terrence. Callin amazingly hit the bullseye, and Andrea fired badly, but when the name was called to be eliminated, it wasn’t Andrea, but Aidkin! A truly shock result! Jon shook his friends hand and Aidkin wished him luck. The target was now back at 450 feet and the archers hit the target. Andrea again hitting the bullseye with Jon and Callin not too far from it, Terrence however missed the target and was out. There was now 3 remaining at the distance was a mind boggling at 480 feet. The tension in the hushed crowd was getting to breaking point. The three archers fired and Callin hit, a bullseye. Jon just hit the target and Andrea had missed badly. She stepped back dejectedly. It was now down to Callin and Jon, which of the heroes would win? The target was moved back to 510 feet and Harper Pwyll called for them to ready, they readied. Aim, they aimed. Finally Pwyll gave the order to fire. They let go as one and they both hit the target but it was Callin who was closer to the bulleye and declared the winner. 

The crowd erupted with applause and cheering. Sir Kendrik led a bunch of people who charged towards Callin to congratulate him. Sir Kendrik grabbed his best friend in a bear hug and with the help of others carried him on their shoulders to the dais to be presented to the Baron and his family. Harper Pwyll announced Callin as the winner of the archery tourney; Callin was trapped now without escape as Sir Bron now noticed who had won. He cast a steely glare at Callin.

Harper Pwyll then proclaimed that the next event of the tourney would start in 30 minutes, that event would be the Mageduel. He then asked for contestants to make themselves known to him. Four mages approached the Harper. They were as follows, Wynn Tyr, Wonagan the Apothecary, Baston, and a mysterious woman dressed in blue, called funnily enough The Blue Lady.

The first duel was between Wynn Tyr and Baston, a hauty looking mage dressed in shades of brown. The two mages attuned themselves to the contest, a battle between two mages in a protective ring where all spells are kept within this ring and all spells only do subdual damage. The battle was virtually over when Wynn Tyr cast summon swarm on Baston and a swarm of bats attacked him. Every time Baston moved the swarm followed blinding him and he eventually yielded.

The next duel was between the Blue Lady and Wonagan, which the Blue Lady won easily by hitting the older mage with strong spells.

We now got to the final between our hero Wynn Tyr and the Blue Lady. Both mages had close to drained their spells for the day in the previous duel. Wynn Tyr cast shield and protection from elements (fire and acid) and entered the arena. Wynn Tyr went on the attack with a magic missile spell and the Blue Lady also went all out and hit Wynn Tyr with a fireball, which had no effect on Wynn Tyr. The Blue Lady whispered to Wynn Tyr “This might not be jumping over bonfires but it is as good as a way to determine the Latane (Old Ways name for the Greeningday festival) King and Queen. They cast weaker and weaker spells such as ray of frost when they whispered to each other that they were spent. The Harper announced it was a draw and they would meet the again the next morning to finish the duel.

End Session

Comments?
Suggestions?

I have to say I was bitterly disappointed that we ran out of time to have Sir Kendrik’s events but I was very pleased that he got his kiss from Elanor.

What did you think of the competitions?
The Greeningday fun?


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 15, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well here is the next instalment/chapter in the Sir Kendrik Saga. When we left our heroes last time the Greeningday festivities were in full swing and the first two events in the tourney had been held. The first was the archery comp which was won by the lovable rogue Callin and the mageduel had been held with a stalemate occurring and the combatants to return the following day.
Marday 1 Greening 1353
The scene opened with Wynn Tyr being approached by the Blue Lady who asked him what he was doing that evening suggested that they spend some time in the apple orchard next to a small fire and seeing whatr would happen from there. Perhaps taken aback by her boldness, Wynn didn’t say yes first of all but after appealing to his ego they agreed to meet at the keep gates at 8th bell. Wynn hurried off and bought a picnic basket for their tete-a-tete.

Meanwhile Sir Kendrik decided to hang out with the other Knights around the pavilions that had been set up next to the tourney field. The knights were milling around different pavilions, chatting and drinking in groups. Sir Kendrik had heard that Sir Airun, a professional tourney competitor was to compete. Being his first tourney Kendrik wanted some tips on what to expect over the next two days. Sir Kendrik approached Sir Airun, a knight of average height, but extraordinary build, stocky and broad. Sir Kendrik struck up a conversation with Sir Airun who was pleased to share some tips with Kendrik. The two young knights continued chatting and struck up a bit of a friendship and parted wishing each other well in the tourney. Kendrik returned to his pavilion, intent on making sure his armour and weapons were looking their best.

Eighth bell rang and Wynn was waiting for the Blue Lady to appear, eventually she did and they headed for the apple orchard chatting along the way.

Back at the pavilion, Br Arton had arrived after a few days talking to a Consecrated Slayer. On his way to the pavilion he spied Wynn and the Blue Lady walking along the outskirts of the common heading towards the orchard. Stanor the Harper announced to Sir Kendrik that a brother was outside wanting to see him. Kendrik stopped his polishing and told Stanor to bring him in. Callin was helping Kendrik get ready for the tourney and the 3 friends chatted for some time filling Br Arton in on the archery comp. Kendrik’s voice was full of pride as his recounted Callin’s exploits with the shortbow.

Back at the apple orchard the two druids had reached the picnic spot. The Blue Lady had already prepared the spot, there was a cauldron waiting. The Blue Lady lit a fire in the cauldron and the two druids chatted as they got ready for the meal Wynn had brought. However a meal was not what the Blue Lady had in mind as she disrobed and asked Wynn to do likewise and to cut a long story short they celebrated the Latane festival in the time honoured fashion.

Pelorday 2, Greening 1353

The next day Wynn awoke alone and with no sign of what had happened during the night except for some flattened ground where the cauldron was. Wynn quickly got dressed, prepared and headed for the tourney field for the mageduel.

The crowds were much bigger today, hinting of the spectacular to come with the first of the jousting. All of the heroes were there except for Jon McAlpin who was surprisingly nowhere to be seen. Sir Kendrik was hanging around with the other knights, mainly Sir Airun who were keen on watching the mageduel. Harper Pwyll in a strong voice, belying his size and age, possibly magically assisted called for the combatants in the mageduel to appear before him. Wynn stepped forward and waited for the Blue Lady to appear. Time past and the Blue Lady still hadn’t appeared. The young Harper called out for her to appear again, more time pasted and the crowd was getting restless, the Blue Lady still was yet to show her face. Harper Pwyll called out stating for the last time that the Blue Lady appear. He informed those around him that if she didn’t appear immediately she would forfeit the match. Suddenly out of nowhere the Blue Lady stepped forward.

Harper Pwyll informed Wynn and the Blue Lady of the rules of the mageduel and told them they had 24 seconds to attune themselves. After this time the two wizards met in the middle of the tourney field to set the spell circle. Wynn was given the choice of how big it would be and strategically chose a small circle 20 feet across. Both of the wizards readied an action waiting to see what the other would do. The stalemate was broken by Wynn who attempted to cast a ray of frost but the Blue Lady countered it and it unravelled. Then she dispelled Wynn’s protective spells but Wynn was able to cast shield just in time for a fireball to hit him. She continued the barrage with a burning hands and Wynn was on the ropes. Things were made worse by the Blue Lady casting mirror image he was confronted with 6 images of the mage. Straight after that she cast obscuring mist and the circle filled with mist. Now Wynn had do deal with a lack of sight which he countered slightly by casting fairy fire.

The crowd was getting restless at the lack of entertainment coming from the circle. Wynn was moving slowly around trying to find the Blue Lady with little success. He finally decided to cast an offensive spell by casting summon natures ally and a dog appeared. This didn’t work out as the Blue Lady summoned a monster, a big wolf. The wolf succeeded in a trip on Wynn and he was down and wounded. He got up and was hit with a ray of frost by the Blue Lady and he collapsed. The magical circle disappeared and The Blue Lady was declared the winner. Harper Pwyll then announced that the next event would be the Sword and Shield.

The crowds returned their attention to the tourney field and Harper Pwyll to announce the eagerly awaited first event of the knights tourney the Sword and Shield. The first two knights were called out and made their way to the ring that had been set up over a short break. The first battle would be between Sir Kendrik’s new pal Sir Airun of Carrickbridge, the Sword and Shield favourite, and Sir Artor of Heronsburgh, Baron Aldred’s middle son. The two men couldn’t be more different. Sir Airun, stocky and muscular, Sir Artor, slim and feminine, looking more like his mother than father. The two knights danced around the ring before Sir Airun hit the first strike. Sir Artor was clearly outmatched but put up a reasonable fight hoping to impress his father and silence his older brother, who teases him mercilessly about his looks. After a while Sir Artor collapsed and the clerics rushed out to collect him.

Next up was Sir Jonas of Cheetham and Sir Xavier of Lorenak, son of Sir Declan. This match was over quickly with Sir Jonas clearly outclassing the young Xavier.

The next pairing was Sir Everidd of Sigrundingham and Sir Cormac of Scardic. Sir Everidd is the Baron’s siege technician; he is short, very stout and loves his food and drink. Sir Cormac originally came form Airelyhn and lives near the border of his homeland, his claim to fame is that he has rather pungent body odour. After a dire struggle Sir Everidd came out on top.

Finally it was Sir Kendrik of Axbridge to prove his mettle, Callin handed him is shield and sword and he walked out the ring. Waiting for him was Sir Tasson of Newham Ley, a tall thin knight covered in freckles. Sir Kendrik was looking fitter than ever, his shining new jousting armour fitting his impressive 6’3 230lb build like a glove. The dwarven blacksmith had certainly done a fine job. The match started with Sir Kendrik moving in to the centre of the ring awaiting Sir Tasson’s move, hitting the thin knight with a series of blows that staggered Sir Tasson who almost dropped to one knee from the barrage. Sir Tasson took a swing at Kendrik who dodged out of the way before he hit Tasson with telling blows, which Sir Tasson would not get up from. “The victor”, Harper Pwyll called “Sir Kendrik!” Kendrik walked to the middle of the ring and bowed to the official party, taking his helm off as he did.

The fifth match was to be between Sir Gorgo of Leveridge and Sir Edgton of Lowenbridge. Sir Gorgo is very hot-headed and rarely thinks before acting while Sir Edgton is dark-skinned and very fit. As expected Sir Gorgo charged in and attacked Sir Edgton like a man possessed and after a long duel Gorgo was declared the victor.

Match number six saw the pairing of Sir Arnaud of Cloville and Sir Terrill of Maunderlac. Sir Arnaud is Lady Elanor’s second cousin and is a rather unlikely looking knight with looks more befitting a librarian while Sir Terrill is a big brute of a man with wild reddish hair. Needless to say Sir Terrill easily beat Sir Arnaud as it was a total mismatch.

Next came up Sir Leos of Scuroburn and Sir Granville of Ferryham. Sir Leos is the darling of the ladies of the court and he revels in it and Sir Granville is a very serious knight who believes that everything he says is of the utmost importance. This was a fine battle with the two knights trading blows toe to toe but Sir Leos missed at a crucial moment and gave Sir Granville the break he needed to win the match.

To finish the first round there was the match between Sir Declan of Lorenak and Sir Kort of Remorien. Sir Declan as mentioned before is the father of Sir Xavier. He is a very proud knight and a loyal and close friend of Baron Aldred and he is very hard on Xavier. Sir Kort is Baron Montombre’s youngest son and is a sickly pale looking knight. The battle is another quick one with the wily old knight’s tactics more than a match for Sir Kort, victory to Sir Declan. At the end of this match Pwyll calls the lunch break.

After the lunch break the crowd had returned ready for the conclusion of the exciting Sword and Shield contest. The first second round match was between two of the Baron’s best young and upcoming knights, Sir Airun and Sir Jonas. As expected this was an entertaining match with Sir Airun showing the crowd his considerable skill in swordplay. Sir Jonas did not disappoint the crowd with his fighting style, though more textbook than Sir Airun’s flamboyant style. Sir Airun by sheer strength alone finally overcame his opponent and strengthened his claim as favourite with the bookmakers.

Next up was Sir Kendrik’s next match against the portly knight Sir Everidd. Sir Kendrik was feeling pleased with his first effort but didn’t want to take Sir Everidd’s challenge too lightly. Sir Kendrik again won the right to the first move and in a bit of strategy did the same first move as his first match, he moved to the centre of the ring and readied for Sir Everidd’s first move. Kendrik hoped that other opponents would think that Kendrik’s tactics were without variety. Everidd seeing this did a sidestep to force Kendrik to come to him, as Kendrik expected an experienced knight to do. They manoeuvred around the ring for a short time when Sir Everidd tried to draw an attack from Kendrik by feinting a move. Kendrik again expected that and hit him with 3 powerful and palpable hits, one of them critical which dropped the aging knight without him landing a blow on Kendrik. The crowd went wild at the end of the bout. Kendrik seemed to be on a roll, a new contender was making his claim on the title. Kendrik again bowed to the official party and walked back to his pavilion readying himself for the semi final with Sir Airun, a tough opponent.

The third match of this round was between the headstrong Sir Gorgo and the beefy Sir Terrill. Again Sir Gorgo just charged in and quickly dispatched Sir Terrill, who was badly beaten in the ferocious attack.

To finish the second round two of the Baron’s older, most trusted and capable knights Sir Declan and Sir Granville met. Once again it was an evenly matched battle and the telling factor was probably the difference in age of the two knights, Declan being 49 to Granville being 35. Granville just outlasted Sir Declan till the old warhorse fell at his feet exhausted.

After an hour break the first semi final was next. It was a shame that the first Semi Final was to be between what was clearly the best two knights in the competition, Sir Airun of Karickbridge and Sir Kendrik of Axbridge. This match up would have made a thrilling final. Sir Airun and Sir Kendrik entered the ring together and went to opposite corners to await the Harper’s call to fight. Kendrik nodded to Sir Airun and Airun nodded back, both knowing that this would be an epic battle. Kendrik was looking fit and strong while Sir Airun was feeling the previous bouts a little more. They stepped up to each other and Sir Airun took the first strike that glanced off Sir Kendrik’s armour with the return swing parried by Kendrik’s shield. Kendrik then sliced his longsword down onto Sir Airun’s helm that struck solidly with a second strike collecting Airun’s shield. Sir Airun spoke through gritted teeth to Kendrik saying it was an honour to fight someone of Sir Kendrik’s skill and hit Kendrik firmly on his chest with a solid blow and missed completely with the second strike. Kendrik sensing that his friend was now struggling returned the compliment and hit him with a mighty blow to the shoulder that dropped Sir Airun. Sir Kendrik was now in the final, He checked that Airun was not badly hurt (all damage was subdual as they used special blunt swords) and accepted the cheers of the crowd with the same humility he had shown in the previous bouts.

The other Semi Final was between Sir Gorgo and Sir Granville, both knights were on their last legs and it took one blow by Sir Granville to finish the bout. Sir Granville could hardly stand as he accepted the cheers for his victory. Clearly he would barely have enough time to recover without healing to give Sir Kendrik a fair fight.

After an hour break the final event of the first day was held, the Final of the Sword and Shield between Sir Kendrik of Axbridge and Sir Granville of Ferryham. As Sir Kendrik was called out he saw how beaten up Sir Granville was and was concerned that this would not be a fair fight and as a good knight he wouldn’t take advantage of a foe who was not able to defend themselves. The two knights were told fight and Kendrik moved towards Sir Granville, Kendrik thought he could breathe on Granville and he would collapse. Kendrik asked Granville “Do you wish to yield, good knight?” This statement backfired on Kendrik and Granville replied “Do you question my honour young knight? I will never surrender!” And attempted to strike Sir Kendrik and duly missed, Sir Kendrik not wanting to humiliate Sir Granville any more struck him and he fell. Again Sir Kendrik went to his opponent to see that he was fine, and then he returned to the centre of the ring with the crowd cheering loudly. Sir Kendrik removed his helm, dropped to one knee and bowed to the official party and awaited his name to be called the victor of the Sword & Shield. Sir Kendrik arose to his feet and walked toward his best friend Callin with a big smile on his face. Sir Kendrik and Callin walked toward the official dais and Kendrik was officially declared winner of the Sword and Shield.

Sir Kendrik and Callin headed back to the pavilion with Stanor the Harper in tow. They were soon joined by Br Arton who congratulated Sir Kendrik for his win. The three friends sat and chatted for a little while before joining the other knights for an evening of revelry. Sir Everidd led the fun convincing as many of his fellow knights and their companions in drinking games and general tomfoolery. Kendrik and co partied well into the night with Callin filling the others heads with grand stories of Sir Kendrik’s adventures. While Kendrik and Airun were chatting Callin went off looking for a bet to place on Sir Kendrik in the next day’s joust. It wasn’t hard for Callin to find someone willing to take bets as their were bets being taken everywhere, mainly on Sir Brand. Callin wanted to make a serious bet and finally found someone willing to take a bet on Sir Kendrik, who had firmed to 3rd favourite after his win in the Sword & Shield. Callin needed to prove his bone fides to Warwick the bookmaker before he accepted the 100 gold mark bet.

Joshuaday 3 Greening 1353

Many of the knights woke up with hangovers as the tourney fields started to bustle with activity. The horses were being prepared and the first of the spectators staked their positions to watch the main event of the whole tourney, the Joust. Kendrik was up early doing his daily routine of prayer and contemplation before heading to morning church service with Sir Brand. 

At 10th bell the tourney field was at fall capacity in anticipation of the first round of the joust. Harper Pwyll called for the first two knights to appear on their horses. After the knight’s personal harpers introductions worked up the crowd with the prowess of their lords the first two knights stood at either end of the jousting list. The first two drawn to meet were the Baron’s Champion and favourite to win, Sir Brand of Marker’s Cross, and Sir Sumner of Deepderry. Sir Brand’s appearance belied his station as the Baron’s champion. Of average height and build, he is a truly noble knight in word and deed. Sir Sumner is a young, eager, dark-skinned knight who rued his luck for being drawn to meet Sir Brand. As expected of combatants in the joust, the two knight rode up to the dais and presented themselves to the official party, sans helm and weapons. After that, they rode to their respective positions at the list, and were asked by marshals if they had any magical items. Once the knights responded, a detect magic was cast upon the knights, their mounts and their equipment to determine the validity of their word. Once cleared by the marshals, the two knights lumbered down the list with Sir Brand having gotten the initiative and struck first. It was a mighty blow that pushed Sir Sumner clear off his steed, his lance shattering. Sumner’s unseating gave Brand an instant win.

Next up to the list were young Sir Artor of Heronsburgh, the Baron’s middle son, and Sir Malik of Torston. Bitterly disappointed by his early exit in the Sword & Shield, Sir Artor was determined to succeed. Sir Malik is a strong knight but accident-prone. The knights charged in with Artor’s hit shattering his lance but Malik missed completely, two flags to Sir Artor. The knights started their second run and again Artor hit first, again shattering his lance, this time Malik did the same. That made the score 4 flags to Artor, 2 to Malik. They made their third pass and Malik struck first this time shattering his lance and much to Sir Artor’s dismay pushing him off his horse, affording a win to Sir Malik.

Next were Sir Roland of Lokstead and Sir Lloyd of Maunderlac. Sir Roland was recently widowed and is a shadow of his former self, while Sir Lloyd is short, fit and keen to do well at his first tourney. This match was very straightforward with Sir Roland shattering 3 lances and Sir Lloyd missing 3 times.

The next to appear was Sir Kendrik, and the old warhorse, Sir Declan. The two knights rode out to the list with their seconds and harpers in tow. Sirs Kendrik and Declan rode up to the dais. Sir Kendrik on top of his trusty black steed, Valiant, stopped right in front of his beloved Lady Elanor, helm off, head bowed, he spoke to her “My fair maiden, may I ask your favour in this coming contest, and I wish to dedicate all my previous and future victories to you” Elanor beckoned Kendrik to come closer and tied a white scarf to his right arm. She then said “And to the victor of this match, a kiss” Kendrik and Declan smiled and nodded and returned to the list for the first pass. Kendrik gained the initiative and hit with great force unseating the proud Declan who missed Sir Kendrik completely. Sir Kendrik rode to the dais and bowed and received his prize from a proud Elanor.

The next match was between Sir Beorn of Bloodfang and Sir Auton on Tynedale. Sir Beorn is a repulsive man who had previously been a thorn in the side of our heroes and even slain Sir Kendrik in what was meant to be a fair fight (a long story). Sir Auton is a very serious and boring knight in his late 30’s. Sir Beorn unseated Sir Auton in their first pass.

Next up were Sir Tristam Bascombe of Hessards Ford and Sir Loren of Manisburgh. Sir Tristam is the set in his ways knight the heroes previously encountered in the pursuit of the brigands Hesselwhite and Deckard. Sir Loren is Lady Elanor’s big brother and heir to the family’s fief. This was a close match with both knights hitting with each pass, however Tristam winning by shattering all of his lances.

The second last match of the first round was between Sir Almerac of Heronburgh and Sir Tirendel of Fenring. Sir Almerac is the Baron’s eldest son, heir and your typical knight in shining armour and second favourite to win. Sir Tirendel is an elven knight wearing green enamelled oriculum armour. In a complete shock to all present Sir Tirendel unseated Sir Almerac in their first pass. The crowd murmured for quite some time with the main question being “Who was this mysterious knight?” 

Lastly there was the match between Sir Bron of Remorien and Sir Holt of Ashmore. Sir Bron is the eldest son of Baron Montombre and is a cruel and heartless individual focussed on gaining the hand of Lady Sharra in marriage. Sir Holt is an older knight and brother in law to Sir Roland. Sir Bron, in his Black and red enamelled armour, made short work of Sir Holt by unseating him.

After a 30 minute break the next round began with the match between Sir Brand and Sir Malik. This was a close match and Sir Brand was taken to the third and final pass where he unseated his opponent.

Next match in the second round was between our hero, Sir Kendrik and Sir Roland. Sir Roland got the initiative in first pass and shattered his lance on Sir Kendrik’s shield, rocking the young knight back in his saddle, Sir Kendrik however hit also and unseated Sir Roland who crashed to the ground with a sickening thud. He was brought around and was only mildly injured.

Next up were the despicable Sir Beorn and Sir Tristam. This match was close and Sir Tristam unseated Sir Beorn and a huge cheer rang out.

Sir Tirendel and Sir Bron were the next to face each other and Sir Tirendel made very quick work of Sir Bron who slammed his helm to the ground when he got to his feet. Harper Pwyll announced the lunch break of one hour.

Everyone quickly returned to their viewing positions and seats, keen to see the first semi final. It was to be a match between teacher and student, mentor and protégé; Sir Brand and Sir Kendrik. This was to be Sir Kendrik’s biggest test of the tourney. Would he be able to defeat his idol and role model? Sir Kendrik was able to get the initiative and the two brave knights charged each other on their massive black steeds. Kendrik hit his friend with a mighty blow to the middle of Sir Brand’s breastplate that lifted Brand clear out of his saddle, his lance missing Kendrik completely. Sir Brand crashed to the ground and lay prone. Sir Kendrik pulled Valiant up as soon as he could and leapt off, running to see if his mentor was uninjured. He helped Brand up to his feet and the two knights shook forearms. Brand said to Kendrik “You have learnt your lessons well.” Kendrik replied, “Well, I have a good teacher” and the two friends walked off to the rapturous applause of the crowd.

The second semi final was between Sir Tristam and Sir Tirendel. The first pass scored a flag each to the two knights as they both hit without shattering a lance. The second pass swung the match towards Sir Tirendel who shattered his lance while Tristam only hit with his, the score 2-3. The final pass saw Tristam shatter his lance and raise his score to 4. Sir Tirendel however completely missed and remained on 3 points. The final was now set, it was to be between two unlikely finalists, Sir Kendrik and Sir Tristam.

The tension built as the time came for a victor to be chosen, a new Champion would be made today.

Sir Kendrik and Sir Tristam rode up to the dais, bowing to the official party before lining up at the list for the first pass. Sir Tristam gained the initiative and started the charge first, Kendrik quickly responded and the two rushed toward each other. Tristam hit Kendrik a telling blow on his Shield, but Sir Kendrik again hit his opponent square in the breastplate and unseated another knight. Sir Kendrik had done what was considered unlikely; he had won both of the tourney events. He rode to the dais and bowed to his Baron and accepted the announcement of his victory. He bowed to Lady Elanor and she beckoned him again and kissed him on the cheek.

A two-hour break was called, thus giving those knights in the later rounds of the joust, a chance to recover. On course as with the rest of the events, no magical healing was permitted. Harper Pwyll announced that the final event of the tourney was be held, the Grand Melee, an exhibition of all knights in a battle with no reward but the honour of being the last standing knight.

All of the Baron’s knights stood around the edge of the combat arena, a much larger roped off area than the Sword &Shield arena. The marshals cast an area detect magic and once the all clear was called Pwyll shouted “Commence!” As one the knights moved in and paired up for one on one battles. Sir Beorn and Sir Kendrik had individually decided to target each other, and closed to battle with a roaring charge. The sound of crashing swords on shields and armour was deafening to the participants, drowning out the roar of the crowd. Sir Kendrik had an injustice to redress and focussed all his efforts on Sir Beorn; a knight he felt was not worthy of the title. The two clashed and Sir Beorn yelled at Kendrik, “Well peasant, I killed you once, don’t think I cant do the same again!” 

“Justice will be done today!” Kendrik replied, striking Beorn firmly on the shoulder. 

“You wouldn’t know justice or honour if it slapped you in the face peasant!” Beorn retorted. 

Now incensed, Kendrik yelled, “What I leave behind in the garderobe each morn has more honour in it than you have in your whole body!”

Kendrik slammed his sword onto Beorn’s shoulder with such force that a plate flew off. Beorn began to falter and decided to get personal. “Once I am finished with you peasant, I will take your ***** and make her mine!” 

Infuriated, Kendrik replied with a frenzy of blows that staggered Beorn. He struck Kendrik with a low blow before Kendrik dropping him with a particularly savage blow to the helm. At last, an injustice was partially redressed.

Kendrik now switched his focus to finding another knight to duel. Looking about he saw the unconscious bodies of many knights with only another 6 left standing. Only one was without an opponent, that being Sir Airun. The two moved in toward each other, Sir Airun saying, “Last time it was you who taught me a lesson, let me return the favour.” 

Kendrik replied “It would be an honour to fight you again my friend” and the two fought, both knights feeling sore and sorry from the earlier battles started to swing wildly, only hitting occasionally. At one point Sir Kendrik dropped his sword, and the honourable Sir Airun stepped back to allow Kendrik to retrieve his weapon. Breathing hard Kendrik swung at Airun wildly, missing him. Airun then hit Kendrik with two solid blows which staggered our hero, and with his last ounce of strength, Kendrik hit Airun on the breastplate before dropping unconscious at the knight’s feet. There where now 4 knights left standing; Sir Airun, Sir Brand, Sir Xavier and Sir Tristam. Sir Brand and Sir Airun fought taking solid blows from each other until Sir Airun dropped. At almost the same time Sir Xavier was spent and fell unconscious. Sirs Brand and Tristam were both very weary as they fought to be Grand Melee champion until Sir Tristam was dropped and Sir Brand stood proudly as the victor. Clerics and marshals moved in to help remove the unconscious knights.

Kendrik returned to his pavilion to recover, feeling very sore. His friends, Callin and Arton, were chatting to him, proud of their friends efforts when Harper Stanor announced that the Lady Elanor wished to speak to Sir Kendrik. Br Arton suggested to Callin that they had best give Kendrik and Lady Elanor some privacy although Callin voiced his concern at leaving the Lady alone with Sir Kendrik. Kendrik told them that he would have Stanor stay to protect Elanor’s honour. As the cleric and rogue left, Sir Kendrik told Stanor to invite Elanor in. Stanor brought the lady into the pavilion, at which point Elanor dismissed the harper. Kendrik began to protest before he was interrupted by the lady placing a finger gently upon his lips. Elanor quietly told the knight that she had come to congratulate him for winning the tourney. “I promised a kiss to the victor of the tourney,” Elanor breathed, “And I am here to deliver that prize.” Reaching up, she pressed her lips to Sir Kendrik’s in a passionate kiss. Kendrik grabbed her in his arms, crushing her to his chest and held her tight. 

“I cannot bear this wait any longer, the time has come for you to act, My Lord.” Elanor sighed.

“My Lady,” Kendrik replied, “I cannot wait to be able to call you my wife.”

The two lovers continued to embrace until Kendrik, ever mindful of his Lady’s honour, suggested that she part and that they meet at the feast. They again kissed and Elanor left, walking back to the keep smiling feeling as though she was walking on clouds. Sir Kendrik then stuck his head out of his pavilion with a smile a mile wide on his face, watching her departing figure.

Callin and Cain individually tracked down Warwick the Bookmaker and collected their winnings. As the two rogues counted their gold they chatted about their good luck, agreeing that they would have hunted Warwick down if he had done a runner with their gold.

End Session

What you think everyone?
Comments would be much appreciated on the whole tourney storyline.
How about the two lovebirds?


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 16, 2002)

Originally sent by Conaill

Welcome to the EN boards, Sir K!
For those of you who don't know... Sir Kendrik has been posting his story of "Courtly Love goes wrong" over on the WotC boards for the past couple of months. I urged him to start posting here, because the WotC boards were getting to be seriously unreliable.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 16, 2002)

Originally sent by Andor of the Blade

I greatly enjoyed the whole story.There are piles of interesting hooks involving the different characters with all kinds of possibilities.
Everyone seems to play their character very well. It sounds like a great game to be in. 

The tournament sounded like a lot of fun and a good change of pace from the adventuring (Sir Kendrik always seems to get in trouble while adventuring - in the tournament he did just the opposite.)

I look forward to reading future installments (in which Sir Kendrik will undoubtably find some way to disappoint his lady or her father). 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 16, 2002)

Well after a 2 week break in roleplaying (boy do I hate going cold turkey!) we had the latest session in our little game. Well as usual it was a pretty full on session, our DM just keeps coming up with great challenges and plot twists.
Well here are the latest adventures of the Legendary Sir Kendrik and his equally legendary chums.

Joshuaday 3rd Greening 1353

The scene opened with everyone who is anyone in Greater Borderlund gathered in the great hall of Clyster Keep for a celebratory feast to make the end of the tourney. At the high table was Baron Aldred, his daughter Lady Sharra along side her, Lady Elanor and the Baron’s sons Sirs Almerac and Artor. Also at the high table were Baron Montombre’s son, the surly Sir Bron, Sir Trendel’s lady, Lady Allena, Sir Brand the winner of the grand melee, the winner of the archery, Callin Toper and the winner of the joust and sword and shield, Sir Kendrik. Most of other knights and ladies were seated in front of the Baron in rows of tables. The rest of our heroes were sitting together on one of the lower tables. Harpers were playing their instruments and adding to the relaxed atmosphere of the great hall. A seemingly endless array of food and drink was brought out for the guests to enjoy with each serving platter presented to the Baron for his approval. There was deer, pork, chicken, lamb and even goat for the hungry guests.

The new and old tourney champions, Sir Kendrik and his mentor and friend Sir Brand were seated next to each other. The two knights were doing their best to hide the pain from their bruised and battered bodies, as it had only been 2 hours since the grand melee. Kendrik commented on what a great day it had been to which Sir Brand agreed adding that it would be day that would be long remembered by all. Little did Brand know how prophetic his statement was going to be. He slapped his young friend on the back and Sir Kendrik smiled through gritted teeth. They continued to eat their meals and chatted with their ladies, Lady Elanor, who looked beautiful with the gift that her beau had given to her and Lady Sharra, the Baron’s daughter and the love of Sir Brand’s life. Kendrik occasionally patted one of the Baron’s Penlysh Hounds throwing it bones as he finished. During his meal Sir Kendrik was keeping a wary eye on Sir Beorn but not wary enough as the treacherous knight disappeared for a while during the feast. When Kendrik noticed Sir Beorn’s absence he was concerned but couldn’t do anything about it. 

There were gasps and applause as the final dish was brought out to the Baron. It was a magnificent dessert made out of sugar and almond paste in the shape of two knights jousting at the moment their lances stuck the other knight. Each knight was painted in the livery and colours of the jousting finalists, Sir Kendrik and Sir Tristam. Many moans of pleasure came from the diners as they ate the tasty dessert. At this point the Baron pushed his plate away from him signifying the end of feasting part of the evening. Tables were moved and a big space was made in the middle of the great hall to allowing dancing. 

As the tables cleared Ladies Elanor and Sharra hopped up as one, their beloved knights rose to their feet also, and the Ladies grabbed their hands and led them to the dance floor. The two couples took up their places in the dancing circle with Sir Kendrik while holding Lady Elanor’s hand and bowed, dropping to one knee in front of her. Lady Elanor just smiled and giggled at her lumbering beau who must have appeared quite comical. Callin grabbed one of the chambermaids, Igraine to dance with and joined the others. The harpers picked up the pace of the music and the dancing commenced. The dancers weaved in and out and the men picked up their partners at times high in the air. Sir Kendrik feeling better as the night wore on was still a bit stiff in his movements while Callin was receiving many fine comments from the ladies he danced with. At around this time Br Arton noticed that Sir Beorn had returned to the great hall and appeared to nod to someone that Br Arton couldn’t locate.

About 20 minutes into the dancing when Sir Kendrik and Lady Elanor had been re-united and dancing an intricate number, that involved holding both hands, alternating between facing each other and being back to back, with bows and lifts at the chorus. 

Sir Kendrik asked Lady Elanor, “My Lady it has been remiss of me not to had asked this before but what is your favourite dance?” 

To which she replied, “Well My Lord, that would be Arionrod’s Ride.”

Kendrik then said, “An excellent choice My Lady, it is a song I enjoy and have danced to on many occasions”

They continued dancing till they swapped to the next partner. Sir Kendrik continued to dance with a couple of other ladies before excusing himself and heading for where the harpers were playing. He spoke to Harper Pwyll and requested that the next dance would be his beloved’s favourite and after arranging that, he returned to the dancing with a smile on his face. Sir Kendrik arranged himself so that he would be paired up with Lady Elanor for the majority of the dance. After a short break, the harpers began playing the opening strains of ‘Arionrod’s Ride’ which certainly pleased Lady Elanor. This song/dance is an epic that describes the ride of Queen Arionrod who after the death of High King Vallendar, slain by his evil half brother, rode through the Misty Isles searching for knights loyal to the dead King in an effort to try and rebuild the Great Kingdom. 

All of a sudden Sir Bron hopped up from his seat at the high table and made sure he would be paired up with Lady Sharra. The dance was moving along nicely with Sir Kendrik and Lady Elanor dancing as if they were one, oblivious to those around them whenever they met. During the dance Sir Bron spoke to Lady Sharra and was being very forward, much to Lady Sharra’s disgust. Eventually Bron went too far and Lady Sharra stormed off out of the Great Hall toward the living quarters. Callin saw what happened and followed Lady Sharra, keeping from sight by hiding in shadows.

Lady Elanor spied this altercation and excused herself from Sir Kendrik and chased after Lady Sharra. Sir Kendrik found this strange and broke away from the dance and followed Elanor out the great hall. He wondered why she would run away from her favourite song as he walked briskly, keeping his distance at first. Surely Elanor had something that was concerning her and he wanted to help her. As she started to climb the staircase towards the sleeping quarters Sir Kendrik called out to her and she stopped and walked back to Kendrik. Sir Kendrik asked her what was the matter and she told him that Lady Sharra had been upset and she was going to see what she could do to help her. Kendrik then offered to walk her back to the woman’s solar, as there were no guards stationed in the keep this evening. He feared she might come to harm but Elanor told Kendrik that it would be improper to escort her without a chaperone and told him to return to the great hall. Sir Kendrik was not happy to leave her alone but he agreed to do as she wished and returned to the feast. Little did Sir Kendrik know that his best friend Callin was discreetly keeping watch outside the Women’s Solar.

Sir Kendrik quickly walked over to where his companions were chatting and informed them that something was amiss. Kendrik hinted without saying it that the others should go do what he couldn’t, make sure his beloved was safe. Unfortunately none of his friends picked up the hint. Sir Kendrik then headed over to Sir Brand who was talking to Sir Airun and Sir Declan. Kendrik interrupted and Sir Brand told Kendrik to grab an ale and join them in their discussion. Any other time he would have as the three knights present had bonded well with Sir Kendrik, however Sir Kendrik knew that he had to tell his mentor of what was happening with Sir Brand’s lady. Sir Kendrik told Sir Brand that Lady Sharra had left the feast and retired to the women’s solar apparently upset. Sir Brand obviously put two and two together and headed straight for the high table were Sir Bron had now returned to, Sir Kendrik striding behind Sir Brand in support. Sir Brand was about to confront the cunning Sir Bron when a scream came from upstairs.

Everyone turned around and looked up to where the scream had come from. It was Lady Elanor, shaking, holding on tightly to the railing on the gallery. She then exclaimed “Lady Sharra has been kidnapped” as soon as she said that she collapsed backwards. Baron Aldred demanded Sir Kendrik find out what exactly was happening. Even before the Baron had laid down his orders Sir Kendrik already had instantly sprinted towards the stairs that lead to the part of the gallery that Lady Elanor was, Br Arton followed. Sir Kendrik feared that his beloved had been attacked and rushed to her aid. When he got there he dropped to his knees and cradled Elanor, she realised that it was Sir Kendrik and clutched close to his chest sobbing uncontrollably. Kendrik held her tenderly and brushed her hair and tried to console her. Kendrik asked Elanor did she see who kidnapped Lady Sharra. Elanor told Kendrik and Br Arton that it was a foul looking dwarf. Immediately Sir Kendrik asked if the dwarf had tattoos to which Lady Elanor said it did. Sir Kendrik instantly suspected that it was Deckard who had kidnapped Lady Sharra but how could he have escaped?

Lady Elanor was completely distraught at what had happened and started to blame herself claiming that she had failed in her duties to Lady Elanor. Sir Kendrik tried to ease her pain and promised to Elanor that he and his friends would make sure they would bring Lady Sharra back safely to the Baron. She slowly started to settle but wouldn’t let go of Kendrik burying her face into his chest. Kendrik tried to get her to raise her head so he could look into her eyes to re-assure her more but she resisted clinging even tighter so Kendrik decided to not fight it and just held her.

Meanwhile up at the solar Callin, Jon and Cain had stumbled across the mess that the Kidnapper had left behind. There were signs of a huge struggle with cushions scattered everywhere and furniture tipped over. Callin noticed that the heavy drapes near the window had been torn. Callin and Jon looked out the window and they noticed a small trail of blood leading down the wall. On closer inspection they found a broken nail. Clearly the dwarf had used the torn drape to scale down the wall. The three heroes left the solar and headed down to the inner bailey to look for tracks.

At the gallery Sir Kendrik continued comforting his beloved as Br Arton asked some questions of Lady Elanor that she answered. Sir Kendrik, mindful of what the Baron had said, told Lady Elanor that he needed to leave her with Br Arton for one moment. Sir Kendrik then stood up, leaned over the balcony to yell that Lady Elanor needed some help and to be made safe. (I stuffed up here I meant to say she was in need of assistance). Instantly the ladies in the great hall started to run up to the gallery to lend assistance. As soon as Sir Kendrik had finished speaking he returned to comforting Lady Elanor. The ladies finally arrived led by the county gossip Lady Cassandra. Lady Cassandra firmly told Sir Kendrik that his services were no longer required so Kendrik quietly told Elanor that he promised to return soon with Lady Sharra, the whole time Lady Elanor never showing her face.

Back down in the Great Hall Sir Brand had confronted Sir Bron, demanding where Bron had taken Lady Sharra. A scuffle broke out and Sir Bron brazenly demanded Baron Aldred reprimand his charge. Aldred bellowed to everyone to be quiet and told Sir Brand to leave the great hall. The Baron then told the guards and the guests that no one was to leave the keep or it’s grounds till he said so.

Outside, in the inner bailey, Jon and the two rogues were tracking the steps of the Dwarf, it was hard going as the bailey was pretty churned up. Of Course Jon is an excellent tracker and skilfully followed the tracks to the wall of the keep. They had worked out that the Dwarf had climbed over the wall so the two rogues did the same. When they got to the top of the wall they found the body of a guard that had been patrolling the battlements.

Sir Kendrik headed down to talk to Baron Aldred and informed the Baron of what Lady Elanor had told him, that Deckard the Dwarf had kidnapped Lady Sharra and that he had taken her out the solar window. The Baron was now quite worked up and told Kendrik to go and find out exactly what happened and then return to him. Sir Kendrik did as he was told and set about finding the rest of his party. He knew that Callin and Co had headed for the women’s solar so Kendrik decided to start there.

Lady Elanor had been taken to the chapel by the ladies and was doted over however she was still shielding her face from view. Br Arton arrived at the chapel and spoke to Lady Cassandra who had the unpleasant news that Lady Elanor had blacked out during the kidnapping, thus bringing her dowry into jeopardy. She told Br Arton that an examination would be needed. Br Arton then turned to leave the chapel and nearly bumped into Sir Brand who was heading in. The paladin and the cleric chatted, Sir Brand was still livid at what had happened in the Great Hall and Br Arton told Sir brand that he might have played right into Sir Bron’s hands by reacting as he had. Sir Brand was at first reluctant to hear about his actions causing more grief, then thanked Br Arton for his candour and appreciated the fact that it had calmed him down.

Sir Kendrik had made it to the solar and found that the others had left. He looked around the solar himself and the sight of this place of peace ransacked filled him with conviction to capture the dwarf. He then noticed the torn drapes and walked over to the window. Kendrik could see his friend Callin who was still on the battlements and left the solar to meet his friends. Sir Kendrik finally caught up with the others and told Br Arton, who had met up with the others a few moments before Sir Kendrik arrived. Kendrik said that he was going to go to the cells to see if it was definitely Deckard and to look for clues, Br Arton and Callin joined him. The air around the keep prison cell was dank and musty as the heroes walked through the corridor leading to the cell. The cell was in keeping with the fairness of Baron Aldred, it was comfortably appointed with a neat straw pellet, rushes on the floor, two clean bowls apparently for food and water and a small brazier. The scene that greeted Sir Kendrik and Co disturbed them, in the cell was the contorted body of the guard that was on duty and was clearly dead. Br Arton examined the body and a stab wound to the chest was found, it had discoloured blood hinting at poison as the stab wound wouldn’t have killed the unfortunate guard. Sir Kendrik moved the body over and it revealed a clue. The guard in his death throws had tried to spell something in his own blood but only got 3 letters out, those being B-E-O. Kendrik turned to the others and mentioned that he must have been trying to spell out the person who killed him, also asking Br Arton that the talk with dead ritual may back that up.

Now having the evidence he needed to relay to the Baron, Kendrik rushed to the Great Hall. Sir Kendrik approached the Baron who was sitting at the high table and told him he had news and wished to speak to the Baron in private. The Baron was still livid and told Sir Kendrik to sit beside him and relay the news quietly; the Baron said he didn’t want to take his eyes off certain individuals. Kendrik in a quiet voice then told the Baron that he had inspected various areas and he confirmed it was Deckard, and that he had disturbing news about the guard and the message he left. He told the Baron that his companions had tracked the trail Deckard had left. The Baron stopped Sir Kendrik, stood up and announced to all the knights present to ride out of the keep and scour the barony for his dwarf and bring back Lady Sharra. 
Baron Aldred then sat back next to Kendrik and told him,

“Quickly get your gear and companions together, follow those tracks and return my daughter. Use the chaos that the knights will create to leave without being detected”

Sir Kendrik replied “Yes My Lord, I promise you that we will return your daughter safely to you!”

Baron Aldred then said “Sir Bron, Sir Beorn come with me I have to speak to the both of you”

Sir Kendrik strode out of the Great Hall got suited up. Everyone met up with Jon, Wynn Tyr and Cain who had been looking for the tracks. Sir Kendrik told his friends that the Baron had told us to follow the tracks and return his daughter. He then told them to get their gear and meet back that this same spot. Unfortunately Baron Aldred sending out the knights certainly caused the chaos he hoped but there was an unfortunate byproduct of that, they had made many more new tracks that would make Jon’s job all that more difficult over the tourney fields.

Now the difficult task of making out the dwarf tracks began. The tracks seemed to lead to the pavilions on the tourney field. Callin suspecting that the dwarf had taken Lady Sharra to Sir Bron’s pavilion headed over there, Sir Kendrik and Br Arton rushed ahead with Callin to help. Callin and Kendrik could hear a moaning coming from the tent and Callin spied in from under the flap to see who it was. It was a young squire in Sir Bron’s colours and he appeared to have been struck from behind. Sir Kendrik just strode in and Callin decided to take the lead and convinced the confused squire that the heroes were actually Sir Bron’s friends and wanted to know about the Dwarf. He confessed all he knew which wasn’t much and the heroes had found out that Deckard had stolen one of Bron’s riding horses. Sir Kendrik was none too pleased at the deceptive behaviour his best friend was using to get the information. Sir Kendrik was rightly worried that the action they were taking would be considered condones by Kendrik. Sir Kendrik took Callin aside at the end to never ever use those methods in his presence again and Callin promised not to.

Wynn Tyr and Jon had to collect their gear so the others waited at Sir Kendrik’s pavilion. Kendrik prepared his trusty warhorse Valiant, giving him a sweet snack and fitting his saddle to him. Sir Kendrik then went into his pavilion and collected his great axe, a weapon he hadn’t used in quite sometime, feeling he needed to be prepared for anything. He also collected the food that was in the pavilion thinking it would make a good breakfast for his party. Once Jon and Wynn Tyr appeared the party assumed a tracking order, Jon and Wynn Tyr on foot tracking, Sir Kendrik and Br Arton side by side with Callin and Cain taking up the rear. The weather was fine but for a biting wind that chilled the travellers, the moon was but a slender crescent and only shed limited light.

Lonnaday 4th Greening 1353

Our heroes travelled slowly but made good progress following the tracks of the horse that Deckard had stolen. They had been travelling for a few hours before they came across a copse of trees with thin skeletal like branches that seemed to be trying to grab the heroes as they rode by. The lights made by the moon playing tricks on the heroes making them think they were being followed. Jon stopped in the middle of the copse when the tracks appeared to become muddled as if the horse had been startled and had stomped around in the one spot. The party rested here while Jon and Wynn Tyr tried to pick up the trail again. Little did they know that 4 huge cats had followed them with tentacles on their backs. These strange cats attacked the nearest hero doing considerable damage to them. The heroes fought back but were concerned that only a few of their attacks were connecting including Br Arton’s strong clerical spells and Kendrik’s spirited charges with his lance. Eventually after slaying one of the beasts the cats realised that the heroes were starting to win so they fled into the darkness.

The protagonists dusted themselves off and Br Arton healed those who needed it. Sir Kendrik decided that they needed to keep moving regardless of their tiredness. He asked Br Arton if he could cast the spell that gave the party the endurance to travel without tiring. Br Arton said he had to pray for that Spell and it would take an hour. Sir Kendrik then told Jon to thoroughly search the area for the horse tracks while Br Arton prayed, the rest of the party rested whichever way they could.

After an hour only one track was found the horse trail, now galloping, and the heroes followed it. After over an hour of tracking the heroes found the now riderless horse grazing. Wynn Tyr tried to approach it but he spooked it and it galloped away. An inspection of the area proved fruitless, clearly Deckard had gotten off the horse in the copse and made it ride off alone. Sir Kendrik was feeling very frustrated and ordered the party to head back to the copse. Another wasted hour heading back past and the party returned to the copse where they were ambushed. Sir Kendrik told Jon to widen the search and after some time another well disguised set of tracks were found heading due south. The tracks started off as just one large human track to be joined by small human feet, clearly Deckard was now forcing Lady Sharra to walk now. Sir Kendrik had decided that they should rest as they had made a mistake through their tiredness and he didn’t want to make another, Lady Sharra’s safety depended on Sir Kendrik’s wise actions. It was suggested by Jon not to rest at the copse as the cats may return. Sir Kendrik said that the party would travel for half and hour and then rest. When the half-hour had past dawn was well and truly past. The heroes had been tracking all night. Camp was set up and the party got some well-earned rest.

After 8 hours the party was all awake now and Sir Kendrik fetched out of his backpack the food he had brought and the party ate it. It was now approaching dusk and the now refreshed party started to the hunt for the dwarf and Lady Sharra. The party continued till they reached a large river. The tracks lead up to the bank and an inspection of that area showed the tell tale signs of barge scuffmarks. Callin using his bullseye lantern searched the other side for the boat and found it hidden in the rushes. Sir Kendrik being the strongest swimmer of the group decided to be the one to swim and get the barge. Jon shot a silk rope over to the other bank to guide Kendrik, Wynn Tyr casts levitate, and Br Arton bull Strength to make sure he succeeds. Callin let Kendrik his ring of climbing as well and Sir Kendrik stripped off his clothing tied a rope around his waist and started inching his large hairy body along the rope above the cold water. He carefully worked his way across and made it to the other bank. Sir Kendrik a bit embarrassed in his birthday suit started to rig up the barge, firstly tying the rope to a tree and then feeding the rope through the eyes on the barge. Once it was rigged up he brought the barge back to his companions. It was big enough for 4 adults or 2 adults and a horse, so they did several trips to get everyone across. Sir Kendrik got re dressed and travelled over the river with Callin and Valiant.

Jon started to search the other side of the river for Deckard and Lady Sharra’s tracks. To his dismay he found that there wasn’t just 2 sets of tracks, there were tracks for a dozen humans. It was now clear that this kidnapping was well thought out. Who was working with Deckard and why?

End Session

What you think everyone. This was one of the best session I have ever played in. The tension our DM built was palpable, it was so cool.

What do you think is install for our heroes?

What did you think of Sir Kendrik’s actions?


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 16, 2002)

Originally posted by Artoomis

Pretty cool - but who, really, was kidnapped?
Could it be that Lady Elanor has been kidnapped and that Lady Sharra is taking her place and is involved in this nefarious scheme.

Lady Elanor's face has not been seen since the kidnapping -perhaps I'm just paranoid, but that seems very suspicious.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 16, 2002)

Originally posted by Conaill

Tsk, tsk, tsk... I told you you guys should have interrogated Deckard sooner. Don't tell me you let a sorceror (wizard? psion?) sit in a cell guarded by a mundane for several weeks. Wonder why he didn't get out any sooner.
Hey! Did Kendrik not tell the Baron about the B-E-O (Beorn?) message? it seems like one of the first priorities should be the "talk with dead" ritual to figure out if Beorn was indeed involved. Leaving the Baron alone with Bron and Beorn doesn't seem like a smart move.

Which direction are these latest sets of tracks leading anyway? It sounds like you're quite a ways from the Baron's castle by now...

By the way, did Callin notice anything amiss before Lady Elanor stormed out?


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 16, 2002)

Artoomis,

I don’t think there is anything amiss with Lady Elanor hiding her face, she showed it to the Ladies and she was hiding the black eye she received when Deckard knocked her unconscious. She just didn't want her beau to see here in that state. The pcs know these two ladies very well now, Kendrik more than anyone else wouldn’t suspect anything. I think the guilty parties have already identified themselves.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 16, 2002)

Conaill,

We just bring em in, it is up to the Baron to trial them  

Kendrik did inform about B-E-O, the Baron when he sat next to him. After he dismissed Kendrik he called Bron and Beorn to his chambers for a “chat”. Pelor helpl em!

I agree that a talk with dead ritual would be good to pin Beorn but saving Lady Sharra was a more pressing issue.

I think it was the right thing to leave the Baron with Bron and Beorn as he would have had Sir Brand, his personal bodyguard to protect him. I think Kendrik would have been asking for trouble if he went against his Barons orders and didn’t go after Deckard. The Baron would have taken it as a slight with Kendrik inferring that the Baron can’t look after himself and he should hide behind Kendrik.

As far as the direction Deckard drew the party to the north of Clyster and has swung to the east and now heading south. We are about to enter Lady Elanor’s father, Baron Althor’s lands. They lie to the south east of Aldred’s lands and I suspect that Deckard is heading to Montombre, who lives to the south of Aldred and Althor.

Callin followed Lady Sharra when she stormed out, but used his hide in shadows skill to not be noticed by Elanor.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 16, 2002)

Hello everybody and here is the latest thrilling adventure of the Axbridge crew.
Where we left off lat week Sir Kendrik and his chums were in hot pursuit of the Dwarf Deckard who had kidnapped Lady Sharra from the women’s solar. 24 hours had now pasted and through the skilled tracking abilities of Jon McAlpin the ranger the heroes were making good headway in their quest. They had just crossed the Gallory River and Jon had made the disturbing discovery that a dozen other individuals now supported the dwarf. Here is what happened this week;

Joshuaday 4th Greening 1353

After finding the trail again the heroes continued their chase and after several hours tracking they had made it to a small body of water. On investigation of the tracks, Jon and Wynn Tyr realised that there had been a lot of movement, indicating that the captors had probably camped here. Callin and Sir Kendrik were looking over the lake looking for any sign of the captors or Lady Sharra, Callin looked down into the water and saw the torn yellow over tunic that Sharra had been wearing at the feast. Sir Kendrik saw the tunic and it fired him up more to continue on. On further investigation Jon by himself followed the track to where they left the water’ edge. He reported this back to the party and it was then discovered that Lady Sharra’s tracks were near the water but only one footprint, this made Sir Kendrik suggest that maybe she tried to escape by swimming. The party then discussed what to do next and they decided that the captors probably caught her and continued on.

Lonnaday 5th Greening 1353

During the first watch Cain and Kendrik were sweeping 180 degrees each and stationed about 50 feet apart. All of a sudden a cloaked figure stepped out of the darkness towards Cain. The shadowy figure spoke to Cain and asked if he could share the light of the camp. Cain told the stranger that he would have to check if it was OK first. The stranger asked Cain wasn't he his own master. Cain replied to him by saying that he was just a servant and nodded to where Sir Kendrik was standing saying that Kendrik was his lord. The stranger then started to question Cain on whether he resented being ordered around all his life. He then called Cain by his name, which startled him and the stranger then offered him a proposition. He asked Cain if he wished to be able to do whatever he wanted, to be able the bend the minds of others to do his bidding. Cain was reluctant to listen to this offer, he told the stranger he wasn't interested. The shadowy stranger replied that if Cain changed his mind just call for him and he would appear. Cain asked the stranger for his name, the stranger told him not to worry about that, as he would come if he were called. 

Cain thought for a moment and called the stranger back and agreed to give it a try. The stranger then gave Cain a black cat that rubbed up against him and left.

Sir Kendrik was watching his half of the countryside when all this was happening, and in his regular 15-minute check to see on Cain he had noticed that he had fallen asleep. Sir Kendrik walked up to Cain to wake him only to find a black cat lying on his lap. As Kendrik approached, the cat started to hiss. Kendrik ignored the cat and tried to rouse Cain and the cat took a swipe at him, just missing his hand. Kendrik finally woke Cain and told him to keep watch and what was with the cat on his lap. Cain couldn't answer. The night passed without any further incident.

The next morning as the party was preparing to continue the chase attention was drawn to the cat that had somehow become Cain's companion. Cain could explain how and when he got a little too loose lipped about the cat he was telepathically yelled at by the cat saying "No, say nothing more". The cat then started pawing at Cain's side. Cain felt some discomfort on his side, he went where he could find some privacy to check it out and to his dismay he had grown another nipple overnight. The cat continued to beg to be fed and Cain relented, feeling very awkward afterwards. As the cat fed, it informed Cain that it’s name was Sulphur, and with that filled Cains mind with a number of spells.

The heroes continued their pursuit of the captors, following what appeared to be the most recent tracks. This trail led them over the Hourla Hills and eventually into a gorge or pass where the heroes made an alarming discovery. They had stumbled across the bodies of 4 dwarfs, scattered about the floor of the ravine. Callin and Sir Kendrik rode up to one of the bodies and inspected it. It had been singed and was stone cold dead. This was unusual, as dwarves in Misty Isles are immune to fire. When the body was rolled over, it was also discovered to be a duegar, and not a hill dwarf as was first suspected. Sir Kendrik prepared himself to fight whatever had done this to the dwarfs. Arton and Cain were making an inspection of the other bodies checking one and Jon and Wynn Tyr checking another about 60 feet away. The bodies where hideously deformed, either mauled or crushed flat. 

The heroes continued checking the bodies for clues when a Behir burst out from behind cover the of some rocky outcroppings. With arcs of electricity running up its horns and down it's back, opened it’s mouth and breathed a lightning blast at Jon and Wynn Tyr. Seeking safety to cast his spells, Wynn Tyr stepped back out of attack range, unfortunately into the path of Kendrik, preparing a mounted charge on Valiant, making the manoeuvre impossible. Kendrik moved to line himself up to attack from a more advantageous position. Jon stayed and was ready to attack when he Behir grabbed Jon with in it's mouth and began to wrap it’s serpentine body around the ranger. In a horrifying sight, the Behir tilted its head back, opened up it's gullet and swallowed the unfortunate ranger whole. Callin moved quickly to engage the creature in combat, unaware that he was no blocking Kendrik’s charge. Shocked at what he had just seen, Kendrik's yelled at Callin to move and then charged through, driving his lance deep into the beast. Br Arton then hit it with a clerical spell that made the beast retreat up the hill to it's stinking lair. Kendrik instantly chased after it and waited for his companions to join him outside the lair where Kendrik could hear the lizard hiss threateningly at him.

Standing at the entrance, Kendrik's plan was to draw it out thus taking it's advantage away. When the others had joined him, Callin decided not to wait and went into the lair but the creature continued to threaten and display, obvious that it would not be drawn out. Br Arton lost his temper and fired called forth a flame strike spell on the Behir. Injured and insane with pain, the beast rushed forward and unleashed another electricity blast, this time targeted hitting Br Arton. Callin, seizing his opportunity, tumbled behind the Behir, Sir Kendrik seeing Callin’s manoeuvre, stepped forward to take advantage of the flanked beast. Callin struck the Behir a mortal blow, utilising his skills in placing telling blows. Kendrik then coup de graced the downed reptile, driving Razor's Edge deep into the behir's skull. As soon as that was done Callin slit the Behir from throat to gut, hoping that it was not too late to save Jon.

Alas, it was too late. As soon as the cut was finished, a pile of steaming bones tumbled from the behir’s exposed innards, all that was left of the brave ranger. The acid and the constricting muscles of the beasts' innards had done their worst. Callin instantly threw up and Sir Kendrik dropped to his knees, head bowed and shaking.

"There isn't anything we can do for Jon is there?" Sir Kendrik asked Br Arton

"No Kendrik there isn't" Br Arton replied, looking away

After the heroes had gathered their thoughts and calmed themselves down, the terrible task of burying young Jon McAlpin began. Sir Kendrik checked the area for a shady tree to use as a burial site and started digging with his large shield. Callin searched the lair and found a huge pile of treasure. Wynn Tyr carefully picked out Jon's bones, weapons and backpack from the remains of the behir's stomach. 

When the grave was finished the party gathered around and Br Arton said some words for Jon before he was buried. Kendrik stood by the grave for some time waiting for his friends to leave him alone. When they had, Kendrik dropped to on knee and placed his hand on the cairn that had been built as a tombstone. With tears in his eyes, the distraught knight told Jon that his death would not be in vain, and vowed to Jon that he would succeed in saving Lady Sharra. Kendrik then prayed for his departed friend and returned to the others.

Deciding not to move on any further that day, the party set up camp where the grave was and they rested. During the evening the party discussed how they could continue, as their guide was now dead and none of them could track effectively. Sir Kendrik suggested going back to a town near the river and getting a guide or ranger form there, but that would have put them too far behind. Br Arton said that he had a way but it would have to wait till morning.

Watches were set again, and during Sir Kendrik's watch he heard commotion in the valley below them. He couldn't understand what was being said. but he recognised the voice of the leader as Deckard. Sir Kendrik, knowing that fighting dwarfs at night wouldn't be a good idea, dowsed his fire and ducked down and listened for a bit. It sounded like the dwarves searched through the valley before they set up camp and lit a fire. In the now lit valley, Kendrik saw Deckard approach the flames and throw something on them. All of a sudden the flames rose up brilliantly and when they subsided, an abstract shape in the smoke. Kendrik woke Callin and Br Arton and the three heroes spied on what was happening.

A conversation had obviously taken place between Deckard that the shape in the smoke, for it once more flared outwards. “LOST HER?” The figure screeched. The figure reached out and grabbed Deckard by the throat, lifting him off the ground and drawing him close. 

“Find her Deckard, or your life will be forfeit.” The figure ordered before flinging Deckard to the ground. “Find her and return her to me!”

The fire flared again and then returned to normal. Deckard yelled to the other dwarves and they left. The heroes realising that Deckard had lost Lady Sharra had no option but to wait a couple hours so that Arton could get the spell he wanted. Arton told Sir Kendrik that the spell would require Br Arton to swear to do a favour for a task he would ask of one of Pelor’s celestials. Sir Kendrik told his friend that he would gladly help him in whatever quest Br Arton was given.

Freeday 6th Greening 1353

Morning broke and Br Arton prayed, as did Sir Kendrik while Wynn Tyr studied his books. The party ate quickly and they prepared to leave. Br Arton dropped to his knees and looked and bowed his head. He started to pray for celestial assistance. All of a sudden a brilliant shaft of white light came down from heaven and a celestial appeared before them. Resembling a dwarf, the celestial had streaming blond hair and a braided beard. Heavily muscled, it wore only a toga, leaving the majority of it’s chest bare. Sir Kendrik dropped to his knees head bowed with his sword in front of him as the celestial spoke, it’s wings beating gently.

“What is it you ask of me?”

Br Arton told the celestial that the party needed to track the Lady Sharra as she was being pursued. Br Arton told the celestial that the heroes wanted to beat the dwarfs to Lady Sharra. The celestial said he would help but he would need to ask a favour of Br Arton, adding that it wouldn't bring him into danger. Br Arton said he accepted that and the celestial ordered the party to mount their horses, and the party did. 

Just before the party left, Sir Kendrik turned back and called to Jon's grave "We do this for you my friend!"

The celestial then started to beat it's wings and rose above the ground. He then took off and swooped over the countryside blazing a trail that the heroes found hard to keep up with. After some hours the heroes had reached where Deckard and the other dwarfs were. The celestial stopped and asked what they wanted to do now. Callin wished to attack the dwarves, but the others wanted to skirt the dwarves and beat them to Lady Sharra. The celestial then told them "So be it" and started to blaze the trail again.

After several more hours of hard riding the heroes had reached an old Legion Empire road. Much better quality than the muddy road that the party normally travelled on. They travelled along the road to a point where they saw an old fortress. The celestial stopped and told the party that up in the fortress is where they would find the Lady Sharra. The celestial then said that he would now ask for them for the task they must complete

"Your task is thus, seek not the justice you wish to serve, but the justice
that should be given"

After saying that he gave his blessing and good wishes and departed.

The party then followed the obvious trail Lady Sharra had left. The party then came across a pair of overgrown ditches, that would have been difficult for the horses to traverse. Sir Kendrik suggested to skirt the ditches and they rode around them. Passing ruined buildings left and right the heroes headed straight for the fortress, which was set on the edge of a cliff. They rode under an arch and the heroes were presented with three buildings. The one in the middle being the biggest and best preserved, the others were smaller and in disrepair. Sir Kendrik tried to think which one Lady Sharra would have gone into and he thought she would have assumed that a Knight lived in the big house and would go there.

"Lady Sharra, it is Sir Kendrik, we are here to save you. If you are here please make yourself known by appearing at a window" Called out Kendrik in a calm, friendly voice.

The heroes waited but no sign or word came.

Sir Kendrik decided that the party should split up and search the place for Lady Sharra

End Session

What you think everyone?

It was a tough session to play. It is always terrible when a PC dies, rangers are an endangered species in our campaign as two have bitten the dust now.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 16, 2002)

Well here we are again all wondering what has happened to out intrepid heroes since we last met up with them. Well wait now longer!
6 Greening 1353

The 5 remaining heroes were now outside the two intact buildings in the ruined compound. Sir Kendrik thought that it would be a good idea to send the rogues in to look around hopefully finding Lady Sharra, but mainly to look for somewhere to stable the horses. Sir Kendrik had learnt from his previous bad decision to leave the horses in the open and wasn’t going to make the same mistake twice.

Callin, wearing the Helm of Clear Vision, and Cain entered the building that resembled a fortress, as Sir Kendrik thought that this dwelling would be the most likely to house a stable. The two rogues entered through the archway at the front of the fortress that led them down a long, dark passageway for about 25 feet. Due to the failing light this passageway appeared to be made of solid stone. Once through the passageway Callin and Cain proceeded into the large courtyard stealthily and taking advantage of what shadows there were. All they could see in this area was a weed and vine choked courtyard. Directly opposite the passageway was a small set of stairs that led to a doorway. This doorway used to be closed by 2 heavy doors however one now lay on the stairs and the other was hanging fully open on one hinge.

Callin decided that this fortress did not appear suitable for stabling, so he and Cain reported back to the others. Sir Kendrik then ordered them to check the other main building that resembled manor house. The two rogues again departed to the building indicated. Like the first, it had an arched entranceway and a long passageway that led into a courtyard. The layout in the manor house was quite different. Around the inside walls was what appeared to be a cloister or maybe even stables where the wood had rotted away over time. In the middle of the courtyard was what appeared to be a well or pool that was empty and overground with weeds. A brief inspection by Callin showed that there was a short pipe sticking out from the centre of the structure. Callin surmised that this building would make a good place to stable the horse and reported back the Sir Kendrik.

The party ushered their horses into the ancient building and set about hitching them to whatever they could. The little light that was left coming from the setting sun faded quickly, leaving the heroes in darkness. Sir Kendrik and the others activated their lamps. Suddenly everyone but Wynn Tyr heard the gently patter of pebbles striking the ground behind them. They turned and Callin, Cain and Br Arton saw the glimpse of a small, pale hand slide from view behind the large entrance archway. The three observant heroes gave chase with Sir Kendrik and Wynn Tyr following close behind. The party burst out of the manor house and turned left, Callin taking a hunch that that was the way that the figure had gone. The party followed him and they reached an overgrown road between the fortress and the manor. Callin looked down the road with his Helm of Clear Vision and couldn’t see the owner of the hand. A brief investigation of the area revealed a small, bloodied footprint heading down the path, away from the characters. Callin, Cain and Br Arton followed the road between the manor and the fortress, opening the hoods of their glow-lanterns, shedding enough light to see by. Sir Kendrik and Wynn Tyr investigated the footprint and Sir Kendrik asked if it might have been Lady Sharra and if she was badly hurt. Wynn Tyr agreed that it might be Lady Sharra’s foot but he reassured Kendrik by saying that there wasn’t too much blood. Wynn Tyr surmised that the unfortunate Lady Sharra, unused to the harsh treatment she had suffered, being forced run such long distances, and then her hysterical flight of freedom had damaged the soles of her feet, and the blood that they had found was just that from a re-opened wound.

Sir Kendrik looked up from the footprint and noticed that Cain had disappeared without alerting Kendrik to his intentions. Sir Kendrik, opening his own glow-lantern, walked down the path and looked for Cain. Sir Kendrik finally caught up with the rogue around the back of the manor. Sir Kendrik asked Cain if he had found anything before telling him not to ever walk off without alerting the knight. They then worked their way around the manor and returned to Wynn Tyr who was still looking at the bloody footprint. Sir Kendrik then torn a small square from his tabard and placed it next to the footprint, making it easier for the party to locate it later. 

In the clearing behind the buildings Callin and Br Arton had split up looking for signs of the fair lady. The clearing was broken up by the occasional clump of bramble bushes. Callin had headed for one located to the right and Br Arton had headed for one to the left. The constant sound of night insects stopped around the bushes Br Arton had walked to. Br Arton listened for any sound of Lady Sharra. The young brother heard what he thought was muffled breathing, and decided to pray hoping that if Lady Sharra were indeed hiding in the bushes she would be settled by the gentle sound of prayer. Sir Kendrik hearing this started to walk over to Br Arton and joined in the prayer. Cain started heading toward Callin while Wynn Tyr just stood back at the end of the path. The prayer had now progressed to a full on mass with Br Arton certain that Lady Sharra would answer back at the appropriate moments. Sir Kendrik stood a few steps behind Br Arton following the mass. Wynn Tyr had decided to bring out his harp and was gently strumming it. Br Arton now feared that the sounds would begin to startle the young Lady and turned, telling Sir Kendrik to tell Wynn Tyr to stop playing.

As Sir Kendrik approached the wizard waving at him to stop a huge ugly troll, 9 ft tall, covered in slimy worts, with longer fingers and a hideous face, appeared from the darkness right behind Wynn Tyr. Before Sir Kendrik could call out to Wynn Tyr to run, the beast struck with one claw and then the other, grabbing the hapless wizard, rending him in twain, and finally tossing him several feet away. An ashen-faced Sir Kendrik ran in to attack the troll. Just as Sir Kendrik had run in front of the foul looking beast another appeared beside it, this one appearing to be female. The two trolls attacked the young knight, both connecting with one of their claws each. Both blows hurt Kendrik but he held his ground, yelling at the top of his voice that Wynn Tyr had been attacked. Sir Kendrik then landed 2 solid blows to the male troll that only fuelled the anger in the beast. 

Callin and Cain had heard the commotion coming from Sir Kendrik and started to head over to help their friend. Before they could move too far another male troll appeared from the darkness but a few strides to Br Arton. Br Arton was still praying, trying to coax Lady Sharra out and was unaware of the impending attack. Cain tried to attack third troll but it lashed out at him and knocked the light from his side. Callin yelled out to Br Arton “Arton watch out it’s Johnny!” referring to the legendary troll Johnny Moss Skin the man would couldn’t be killed, that the heroes had slain in a previous adventure. Br Arton had now become aware of the fracas that was going on behind him and let go a searing light right into the back of the troll that made its skin boil and scab over letting off a noxious odour.

The Trolls attacked again with the female moving behind Sir Kendrik and flanking him. To the amazement of the young knight the trolls pressed home their advantage but only connected once. Sir Kendrik on the other hand, fighting honourably, landed two strong blows on the male troll. 

Callin ran towards the battle Sir Kendrik was involved in tumbling in and behind the trollop driving his short sword up between its wort covered legs. The second male troll enraged by the searing light attack from Br Arton turned his attention to the young cleric connecting with 2 heavy blows that staggered Arton back a few steps. The larger male again unleashed it’s fury on Sir Kendrik but it seemed that its rage was lessening its ability to hit the brave knight as yet again the troll missed it’s target. The female reached down and grabbed Callin with one hand and then the other and in one movement she rended the unfortunate rogue. She even tried to take a bite out of Callin’s neck and face, however he dodged out of the way from the feted stench of her mouth before she could sink her rotten teeth in. 

Br Arton, now under attack from the second male troll whacked it with his trusty mace. The troll was now giving its full attention to the cleric, giving Cain the chance to sneak behind it to precisely place a mortal blow. Br Arton, remembering that trolls cannot heal from fire damage set the fallen troll on fire, pouring and igniting lamp oil on it. 

Whilst held in the air by the trollop Callin drove his sword into her throat and she dropped him. The remaining troll took another attack at Sir Kendrik but again Sir Kendrik’s training helped him either duck or allow the blows to but glance his shield. Now it was Sir Kendrik’s chance to finish off what was now appearing to be a tired and desperate opponent. 

Sir Kendrik raised his long sword as high and he could and swung down onto the trolls head, crushing its skull as it stuck for a moment in the bone of it’s skull before Kendrik handed another, this time a telling blow, that dropped the troll at Sir Kendrik’s feet. Immediately Sir Kendrik ran over to see if he could help the fallen wizard. Callin removed his oil from his backpack and dowsed the trollop in oil and set her on fire. 

Brother Arton returned to the bush to see if he could coax out Lady Sharra and Cain joined Sir Kendrik. To the amazement of the party the larger troll rose up and started to move toward Sir Kendrik and Wynn Tyr. Sir Kendrik was more concerned about saving his friends life and continued to move towards the wizard, while Callin moved in and sliced at the rousing troll with his shortsord, and then doused it too with oil and set it alight before it could arise once more. Kendrik knelt at the wizard’s head and tried his best to stop the blood loss. Alas it was too little too late as Wynn Tyr was beyond Sir Kendrik’s minor abilities. In the space of two days two good men had died way too soon.

Kneeling at the dead body of someone he cared for, Sir Kendrik was wondering if he was indeed cursed. Br Arton arrived and Sir Kendrik asked if it was indeed to late for Wynn Tyr, Br Arton nodded. Callin headed over to the bushes where Lady Sharra was thought to be, there was no sound coming from the bush so Callin started to climb in. Working his way through the sharp brambles he found the impression in the undergrowth that indicated that something had hiden in the bushes. He found a small piece of bloodied and torn white cloth and he saw blood in some of the brambles. He burst out of the other side of the bush, whistled for his horse. Once mounted, Callin rode in the direction he thought Lady Sharra may have gone. The others saw this and followed his lead calling for their horses and riding off after him.

The rogue followed that direction for a short while till he realised that he should have caught up with the lady by now. He stopped and turned around dejectedly and rode back, the others now caught up with him and they worked their way along the path when Callin saw a trail of small footprints. He followed them to one of the ditches that surround the fortress compound. The others inched closer as Callin sneaked into the ditch after hearing the breathing of Lady Sharra. Her grabbed her and tried to settle her. She of course was delirious from lack of sleep and food and the long distance she had travelled. Br Arton then cast a spell that instantly settled the frightened girl. With the help of the others, Callin helped Lady Sharra out of the ditch, placing his cloak over her to keep her warm. Sir Kendrik offered her some water from his water skin to the tired, aggrieved lady.

“Even after the trials I have been through, Sir Kendrik, I have not fallen so low as to drink without the accouchements of civilization!” Stated Lady Sharra

Sir Kendrik, upset that he was only trying to help Lady Sharra, was saved by Callin who reminded him of the gem-incrusted chalice that the party had recovered from the Behir. Sir Kendrik retrieved it and filled it with water for Lady Sharra to drink, which she drank as quickly but as ladylike as possible. She motioned to Sir Kendrik to fill the chalice once more, which he did. Br Arton then told Lady Sharra that we would take her back to the deserted manor house to rest the night and then head home to Clyster the next day. As they rode back to the manor Br Arton told Sir Kendrik that he should remove the troll bodies from the clearing. He agreed and headed for the clearing with Cain and Callin. Callin started digging the grave for Wynn Tyr and Sir Kendrik moved the now smouldering corpses into the brambles and out of sight. The three heroes then buried Wynn Tyr and returned to the manor house. While they were away Br Arton had spoken to Lady Sharra who was still fearful of being left alone. Br Arton said that he would be in sight of her at all times. He set up a bed for the Lady to sleep on and she fell asleep as soon as she rested her head down.

Sir Kendrik and the others returned and the knight and the cleric spoke quietly to each other about what to do next. They both felt that it was their duty to guard the Lady all night but Callin overhearing this told them that they would do the Lady no good if they tried to stay awake all night and risk sleeping at their post. Sir Kendrik and Br Arton agreed that it would be foolish and Sir Kendrik planned the night’s watch. The night passed without further incident.

7th Greening 1353

The next morning the party awoke well rested. Br Arton summoned up a breakfast fit for a noble. Lady Sharra thanked him and the party set off for Clyster along the old Legion road. The party was interested to note that about what seemed at every mile travelled there was a stone cairn at the side of the road, this was something they had never come across before. After some hours travel the party arrived at a small fishing village on a river. In the distance the party could see the welcoming sight of the walls of Clyster keep. A ferry was spied, the toll paid, and the heroes and Lady Sharra crossed the river. Once across the river Callin rode ahead to Clyster Keep to give the Baron the good news that Sir Kendrik was returning with Lady Sharra.

The party was met by guards, who escorted them into the keep. Lady Sharra was quickly whisked away. Sir Kendrik and Br Arton rode into the bailey and dismounted, their horses led away to the stables. Br Arton pulled Sir Kendrik to one side and told him about the troubling news that he had been told to him by Lady Cassandra. He informed Sir Kendrik that Deckard had knocked Lady Elanor unconscious and now she had to be checked to see that Deckard had not sullied her. Sir Kendrik was now sieving with anger and told Br Arton that Pelor help Deckard when he catches up with him. Br Arton told Sir Kendrik that this was the kind of reaction he had feared and that was why he kept the information from the young knight. Br Arton then asked if Sir Kendrik would like him to accompany him to report to the Baron. Sir Kendrik said yes and they headed for the great hall. 

Once they arrived in the hall, they saw that Baron Aldred was indeed in there with Sir Brand and some others. Sir Kendrik and Br Arton waited at the main entrance to the great hall to be announced. Once this occurred the two heroes strode in and Sir Kendrik knelt and bowed his head in front of his Lord. Sir Kendrik informed the Baron on what had happened, stating that he and his party would head out to capture Deckard so he could be brought to trial. The Baron thanked Sir Kendrik and Br Arton for rescuing his daughter and returning her home safe. He told them they would be duly rewarded for their troubles. Sir Kendrik then asked Baron Aldred about the well being of Lady Elanor. The Baron scowled, and replied that he was not pleased at Sir Kendrik’s apparent thoughtlessness, having to tell him that he had more important things on his mind than Sir Kendrik’s concern for the well being of Lady Elanor. Kendrik then asked if he could see Lady Elanor, but the Baron decline, informing the young knight that Lady Elanor would be busy attending Lady Sharra to see Kendrik. Sir Kendrik understood and begged his leave from the Baron.

Once out of the great hall, Sir Kendrik stopped a page and told him to send word to the Lady Elanor that he would like to see her as soon as it would be suitable. Time passed and the evening feast was held in the great hall. Someone that the heroes had not been seen for some time was seated next to the Baron. It was the powerful wizard, Ulric. Ladies Sharra and Elanor were nowhere to be seen. The meal went well and at the end of it the Baron stood and made an announcement. He thanked Sir Kendrik and Br Arton for their efforts in returning safely his only daughter. He wished to reward them but he couldn’t think of something suitable. At this point Ulric burst into a fit of uncontrolled laughter, which puzzled those assembled. He motioned to the Baron and whispered in his ear. The Baron then announced that the reward to Sir Kendrik would be all of the lands surrounding his home village of Axbridge for the term of his natural life. Br Arton was then told that the Baron was awarding to the church the area called Hobbs Dell and Br Arton would oversee any work that the church saw fit to do with the land. Sir Kendrik thanked his Lord for his generosity. 

Later that night as Cain was sleeping in his pellet he was rudely awoken by the pain of claws being stuck into his chest. It was his nasty familiar, the cat called Sulphur and it threatened him. He scowled at him;

“Don’t think you can get away from me so easily”

“Get Dressed, I have some people you have to meet!”

Cain did as he was told and they left the keep and rode off into the night. 

8th Greening 1353

Early the next day the Baron summoned Callin to his private quarters. When Callin arrived Baron Aldred told him that he again had a dangerous mission for Callin to undertake. He told the rogue that he was to again infiltrate Baron Montombre’s castle and find out what he was up to. The Baron told him that like last time if he was captured the Baron would deny any knowledge of Callin’s actions. Callin suggested to the Baron that he would be in need of some help in creating and obtaining disguises to use to enter the castle for Sir Bron knew what he looked like. Baron Aldred agreed and told Callin of someone he could visit in Clyster to equip him with his needs.

End of Session

What you think everyone?
Any Suggestions?

This will be the last update on our game for 2001 as we have now started a short break for the Christmas season. We shall be starting up again in mid January and no doubt I will be more than likely keeping you abreast of all the action, romance and intrigue that is our game.

I would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, see you all in 2002!


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 16, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello everyone again and here is the next exciting instalment in the life and times of Sir Kendrik. This session was a quick thread tying one and introduced a new player character.
When we left our heroes Sir Kendrik and Br Arton had been rewarded for the safe return of Lady Sharra. Sir Kendrik had vowed to his Baron, Aldred, that he would head off to capture Deckard, the dwarf responsible for the kidnapping of Sharra. Callin had been yet again set off to spy on Baron Montombre and had left immediately. During the night Cain had been called away by his sly familiar, Sulphur to go meet some new “friends”.

8 Greening 1353

The session started the next morning. Sir Kendrik as usual got up early for his daily rituals. He bathed and prayed to Pelor for the guidance, wisdom and strength to fulfil his role as a good and just knight. After that he went to the morning church service. Kendrik was keen to meet up with his friends and adventuring companions and headed for the kitchens for breakfast. He waited for Callin and Cain to arrive so they could discuss the tracking down of Deckard. Breakfast came and went and no sign of any of his friends so Sir Kendrik went to the keep chamberlain. If anyone knew where keep residents were it would be the chamberlain. Sir Kendrik asked of the whereabouts of Cain, Callin and Br Arton, unfortunately the chamberlain could only say that he hadn’t seen any of them that morning. Sir Kendrik thanked the chamberlain for his time and continued on his way. 

Early that morning a newcomer to Clyster rode into town, pack horse in tow. It was a tall man, and looking at him, he was clearly not from these parts. As he rode towards the town, he could see in inspiring sight of Clyster Keep, perched on a hill above the city like a silent guardian. Riding on through the gates, he passed by the aging Church of St Gawaine and reached the town square and pulled up at the main inn in town. First he stabled the horses and then walked into the inn. He moved up to the bar and spoke to the stocky barkeep. The stranger opened his mouth and with a strong Airelysh brogue asked for a room for a few nights. The two discussed terms and accommodations were made for a week. The young Airelyshman dropped his belongings in his room and headed out for a spot of sightseeing. 

Meanwhile, Sir Kendrik looked for one of the young pages and handed the boy a rolled up parchment and told him to deliver it to Lady Elanor. All morning Sir Kendrik was being stopped by fellow knights, all very pleased to see him, asking him of his health. Sir Kendrik was a bit taken aback by this attention and was puzzled by it.

Knowing that he would have to get supplies for his quest, Kendrik headed off to the market to pick up what the party needed. After picking these supplies up he headed out to one of the hamlets to visit one of the Baron’s horse studs to purchase up a suitable packhorse. With these mundane errands out of the way he returned to the keep, keeping an eye out for his friends. Sir Kendrik was beginning to realise that the others may have been busy on personal matters. Unfortunately, Sir Kendrik could not wait for them to return before heading on his quest. He thought that his best bet would be to head to the main inn in Clyster, the Randy Unicorn, that evening to rustle up a posse to head out the next day. Kendrik realised that he would have to fill in time somehow so he headed to the training ground for some practise with Sir Brand. This practise lasted a few hours before Kendrik headed back to the barracks to sharpen his weapons.

Eventually the evening came and the inn was starting to fill with locals and travellers, all in search of an ale or two to slack their thirst. Sir Kendrik entered the inn and scanned the room, in the vain hope of seeing Cain or Callin. Not seeing either rogue he walked in. Before he could take more than a few steps, the friendly bar wench, Belle, stopped him in his tracks, greeting him and asking where he would like to sit. Sir Kendrik told her that he would like to sit near the bar and she led him to his table. As they walked through the crowd yet again he was stopped and greeted by everyone assembled, some even calling him “our champion”. Belle cleared a group of people at a table, Sir Kendrik offering a free round of drinks for their trouble and an ale for himself. The drinks arrived and he tried to pay for the drinks. 

Belle raised her hand and said, “The Champion of the Joust pays for naught at the Randy Unicorn”

Sir Kendrik again offered to pay for at least the others drinks but again Belle said Kendrik wouldn’t be paying for anything. Sir Kendrik, knowing he was getting nowhere agreed and enjoyed his drink. Soon after a huge spread of roasted lamb and vegetables, fruits and cheeses were placed in front of Sir Kendrik, much more than he could eat. He ate what he could, during the meal a harper struck up a tune, a song about his exploits rescuing Lady Sharra. The bard claiming that the party killed several dragons, dispatched an army of trolls, and defeated a foul horde of dwarfs. All this praise and attention was embarrassing the young knight, but he just smiled and went redder and redder in the face.

He then decided that now was the time to do what he came there for. Sir Kendrik stood and used his chair to climb up on the sturdy table, cleared his throat loudly and waiting for the crowd to quieten down. He then spoke in a confident baritone voice.

“Good Evening good people of Clyster. I am here on a search for stouthearted men with a taste for adventure. As you are all aware, that foul cur Deckard, kidnapped our fair Lady Sharra. With the grace of Pelor my companions and I returned her safe to her father, kind Baron Aldred. Unfortunately, the beast Deckard, is still at large and which one of you wish to join me in returning him to the Baron to face justice. Which ones of you feel that you are up to the job, step forward and make yourself known.”

First one young man then another stepped forward stating “Aye, My Lord, I wish to join you”
Then an older man, in his mid thirties stepped up and joined them. “Excellent,” stated Sir Kendrik. “It is good to see such fine men willing to see justice be served. Join me at my table and we can discuss our next move.”

Kendrik stepped down and shook their hands and asked their names. The youngest of the trio was called Gerath, the next was called Laren, both of these young men in their mid twenties stated that they were members of the city guard. The oldest member of the trio was called Themas and was a tracker. Sir Kendrik asked the men if they had eaten yet. They had not, so Kendrik told them to have their fill of the food on his table, as it was much more than he could handle. They thanked the knight for his kindness and they ate. The four men then discussed what lay ahead for them and generally got to get to know each other.

After a while, the young Airelyshman who had ridden into town that morning started to ask questions of those around him about Sir Kendrik. All of those he asked spoke in glowing terms of the brave young knight. Thinking that joining this posse would be a grand adventure the young man stepped up to Kendrik’s table and asked if he could join Sir Kendrik in his quest. Sir Kendrik was pleased that another wished to join him and told the new comer to sit down next to him. Sir Kendrik asked the man of his name and he replied, “My name is Marban”
Sir Kendrik welcomed him to the group and they chatted away for a while. At about 10th bell, Sir Kendrik excused himself, and told the others to meet him outside the inn at first light.

9 Greening 1353

The next day Sir Kendrik got his gear together and was about to ride out of the keep to meet his companions when he heard a voice that made his heart sing with joy. It was Lady Elanor, calling out to him. Sir Kendrik stopped immediately and hopped down from his steed, Valiant. Lady Elanor ran up to him and they talked. Lady Elanor wanted to give Sir Kendrik something to help him on his difficult quest. He accepted the gift gladly and told her how much he missed her fair face, a face he feared he would never see again. She too, was pleased to see him again and and spoke quietly of their love. Lady Elanor, then still in quiet tones, uttered that if Sir Kendrik had indeed not returned, she would have quickly join him at the side of their creator, for she would not be able to live without him. Sir Kendrik told her about the fact that he would be separated from her soon when he goes to Axbridge. She mentioned that fate was conspiring against them but what fate bent to undo, man can set right. Sir Kendrik said that being the Baron’s representative in Axbridge would finally prove his worth and the two lovers would finally be able to plan their lives together. He dropped to one knee and kissed her slender hand claiming that his deeds would be in her name. He hopped up and mounted his horse riding out of the keep with his heart singing. Kendrik looked down at the gift. It was two vials of blue liquid, which he knew were potions of healing.

The party assembled on time and rode out retracing the route the heroes took when returning with Lady Sharra. Sir Kendrik knew that Deckard was tracking Lady Sharra and would have arrived at the ruined Legion fort. They crossed the river by ferry and followed the trail to the legion road. They arrived at the fort in the late afternoon and headed for the site of the battle with the trolls. Kendrik filled the others in on what went on before stopping. Dismounting, he walking over to a cairn and mound in the field. It was Wynn Tyr’s grave and Kendrik knelt and paid his respects for a short while. Once finished he placed his hand on the cairn and then returned to the job at hand.

Sir Kendrik broke the party into two groups, Kendrik, Marban and Laren checking the field and bushes while Themas and Gerath checked out the fortress. Marban checked the tracks around the field and found them hard to distinguish. While he was doing that, Sir Kendrik searched for signs of fires and the like. Seeing nothing, Sir Kendrik noticed that the bodies of the trolls were not giving off a foul odour. He went to where he had dragged them and was shocked to find that they had turned to stone where they lay. 

Sir Kendrik decided to investigate the manor house and they went inside the walls to the courtyard. The party startled a flock of crows which flew up and perched themselves on the roof and walls of the manor. This revealed the bodies of four giant duergar warriors. They had been killed in a battle and had slashing wounds one their bodies, wounds that would have been given by a weapon such as an axe. Near them was a bonfire that had exploded and left scorch marks. Beside it was a pouch which contained a sparkling powder, or dust. Kendrik pocketed the pouch for further investigation back in Clyster. Kendrik surmised that maybe Deckard had fought the other dwarfs. Marban had found a single human sized trail leading out of the courtyard. Kendrik told Marban to investigate if it led further than the outside of the manor. Sir Kendrik had worked out that if it were Deckard’s prints it would go further away from the buildings as the previous party had ridden out. Marben did as he was asked, and indeed the trail did lead further out. 

The other party had now joined them and Sir Kendrik told Gerath and Laren to light a fire and get a meal together while the rest of the party investigate the rest of the manor house for more clues. 

End Session

What you think everyone?
Any suggestions from the clues so far?

Unfortunately this mini session has had to stretch over two weeks. The conclusion will be posted as soon as it happens.


----------



## MancerBear (Jan 19, 2002)

Great story telling, Kendrik.  Remind me to issue XP for this side project of yours, eh?


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks MancerBear but I think of this as a labour of love so XP will not be necessary


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 24, 2002)

I have just posted in the first post of this thread the first of my profiles on PCs in the campaign.  Not surprisingly it is Sir Kendrik.

Tell me what you think of it please of it.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 26, 2002)

Any comments on the profile???????


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jan 27, 2002)

*Stats?!*

Sir Kendrik,
	I have been around these boards since the Eric Noah days, however, I have only just made it to your Story Hour...good job!  I was wondering if we could see the stats for the main characters, eh?

Djordje


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Jan 27, 2002)

OK I will get the others stats soon but here is Sir Kendrik's

*Sir Kendrik Larsen:* Male human Ftr 6/Kni 3; CR 9; Medium Humanoid; HD 6d10+12 + 3d10+6; hp 105; Init +5 (Dex, Improved Initiative); Spd 20 ft.; AC 22 (+1 Dex, +9 full plate, +2 large shield); Atk +15/9 melee (1d8+5 longsword, crit 17-20/x2), +13/+8 melee (1d8+3 heavy lance, crit x3), +12/+7 melee (1d12+4 greataxe, crit x3), +12/+7 ranged (1d8 light crossbow crit 19-20/x2); SV Fort +10, Ref +4, Will +7, Str 16, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 12.
_Skills:_ Craft (blacksmith) +1, Craft (weaponsmith) +1, Craft (armoursmith) +1, Diplomacy +3, Handle Animal +7, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (royalty & nobility) +4, Profession (soldier) +3, Ride +10, Spot +4,Climb +5, Handle Animal +4, Intuit Direction +6, Move Silently +5, Spot +4.
_Feats:_ Dodge, Improved Initiative, Leadership, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Rideby Attack, Spirited Charge, Toughness, Weapon Focus (lance), Weapon Focus (longsword).
_Alignment:_ LG.
_Possessions:_ Fullplate +1, "Razor's Edge" keen longsword +2, torque of leadership +4, masterwork large steel shield, "Valiant" heavy warhorse.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Feb 3, 2002)

Welcome everyone to the latest in the quest for Deckard by gallant Sir Kendrik and a posse he had mustered.

When we left the party the last time they were investigating the manor house at the ruined Legion fortress.  While the two city guards, Gerath and Laren were making camp, Sir Kendrik, Marban and Themis the tracker went off to see if the manor house held any threats.  The manor house was in very bad repair with most of the wooden upper storey rotted away and collapsed.  Strewn on the dilapidated floor were vines and dried leaves.  After a search of the house no clues, threats or items were found so the three heroes returned to the makeshift camp.  Sir Kendrik decided that the manor house proper would provide a warmer and drier place to camp so the party moved their things into the manor house.

During the night, while Gerath was on watch, the young guard crept over to Sir Kendrik and informed him that he had heard noises.  Waking the others Sir Kendrik, only clothed in his quilted under suit, brandishing his shield and longsword moved towards to the courtyard, where the horses were restless, stamping their feet.  Moving carefully making sure he kept his eyes to the darkness in case of an attack, Sir Kendrik walked to his warhorse Valiant, patting him on the neck trying to settle him.  Marban’s dog was staring into the darkness, hackles raised and it’s ears pinned back with a deep growl emanating from it’s throat.  

Sir Kendrik got his armour on and the party headed slowly and warily out of the manor, and after and search of the area nothing was found.   Marban’s dog had settled by this time and Kendrik, surmising that the danger had passed, instructed the party to return to the camp and bring the horses in from the courtyard.  The night passed without further incident.

Joshuaday 10 Greening 1353

It was heavy going the next day as the party followed the dwarf’s faint tracks.  The hilly terrain conspired against the heroes, causing Marban on occasion to lose the tracks and time was lost as he and Themas searched for them again.  It appeared that Deckard had to backtrack many times as the terrain had many dead ends and blind bluffs.  The party travelled but 4 or 5 miles that day, and all indications pointed to Deckard had travelling at least 10 miles a day.  During the night, two large wolves, black, nasty and with red eyes attacked the camp.  Fortunately, the creatures where dispatched without loss and the rest of the night past without further incident.

Lonnaday 11 Greening – Freeday 12 Greening 1353

The next two days were again hard going, as the rough Hourla Hills again worked against the heroes.  On the second night, Sir Kendrik and Marban discussed the lack of progress they were making.  Marban informed Sir Kendrik that it appeared that Deckard was pretty well travelling in a southwestly direction.  At the rate the party was going they would never catch the dwarf before he made it to safety in Baron Montombre’s lands.  The two heroes came to the decision that they would force march in a straight route to the southwest hoping that they would make up the time lost that had been lost.

Solday 13 Greening – Lunaday 14 Greening 1353
The next two days proved to be good travelling but Marban’s heavy horse was starting to fatigue badly.  The party were confident that they had done the right thing as they had come across one of Deckard’s camps as they travelled.  The party had reached what appeared to be the end of the Hourla Hills, with the plains of Baron Althor’s lands now in view.  In the distance the party saw what appeared to be an abbey.  Sir Kendrik ordered the party to head for the abbey as they would be able to tell if they were in Baron Montombre’s lands or not.  Sir Kendrik had decided that he would not pursue Deckard into Montombre’s land lest he and his party cause a diplomatic incident that Baron Aldred would not be pleased with.

After an hour’s travel the party arrived at the abbey gates.  The abbot met Sir Kendrik at the gates and Kendrik asked in whose lands they were in.  The abbot told him that the party was in Baron Althor’s lands.  Althor is Lady Elanor’s father and a good friend to Baron Aldred.  To Sir Kendrik’s dismay the abbot continued saying that they were also very near the border of Baron Montombre’s lands.  The party was running low on horse feed so they restocked at the abbey and also shared a meal with the brothers.  

Whilst eating, Sir Kendrik told the others that the pursuit was over as it was clear that Deckard was now in Montombre’s lands.  Kendrik was downhearted that the elements had conspired against him and his party in their quest.  Young Gerath asked Sir Kendrik why he would not continue after Deckard.  Sir Kendrik relayed to his men his fear that as a knight of Baron Aldred, Sir Kendrik and his men could be charged with spying on Montombre if they were caught in his lands.  Gerath and Marban convinced the young knight that they should risk that and go after him anyway as, Deckard was on the run and it would be doubtful that he would be heading back to the man he had failed.  Sir Kendrik agreed and the party would ride back to the hills and follow the tracks again.  This time Sir Kendrik would only break off the pursuit only if Montombre’s men stopped Sir Kendrik.

The party returned to the point where they had turned off to go to the abbey.  The party then continued their ride to the southwest.  The heroes were able to travel for another two hours before darkness settled over the land.  The party found a clearing in which to set up camp.  Again they had reached the edge of the hills as the clearing gave a clear view of the valley below and the road running through it.  

The party enjoyed their rest and set watch with Sir Kendrik sitting first watch. Just as his watch had come to an end and he was handing the watch over to Marban, the forest creatures that had made a constant chorus of calls and howls suddenly fell silent.  This in itself put the two heroes on edge but what followed defied description.  Almost immediately the party’s horses and Marban’s dog began to panic, even brave Valiant was showing signs of fear.  The racket that the animals were making woke the rest of the party.  They woke in time to hear the sound of heavy but muffled footsteps crashing through the undergrowth coming directly towards the party.  All of a sudden the footsteps burst out of the forest and charged through the camp.  The heroes expected to see some hill giant or other fearsome foe, but nothing made itself known.  All they felt was a strong gust of wind as the footsteps rushed past.  The heroes looked at each other dumbfounded not believing their eyes.  

Marban, visibly shaken spoke to Sir Kendrik and asked, “What was that?” 
Sir Kendrik, instantly replied, “Don’t ask me!”

Sir Kendrik went over to the horses and did his best to settle them down.  A few minutes later an ear piercing, blood-curdling screech was heard from the direction of the valley road. Kendrik surprisingly had a thought.  He turned to Marban and asked what direction did the intruder head.  Marban told Kendrik that it was heading southwest.  Sir Kendrik thinking quickly said that maybe it was after Deckard also.  Marban also thought it was more than coincidental and they decided that the next morning they would follow the fresh tracks to see if they were heading after Deckard.  Slowly, as their nerves settled the party went back to the task of getting some sleep.

Marday 15 Greening 1353

At day break the party awoke and quickly headed off down the hill.  They tracked down to the road and found that the invisible creature had paced the side of the road as if it was looking for something.  The tracks of the creature then headed westerly over the road and into the moors.  With closer investigation the trackers found that Deckard’s tracks led the same way.  Sir Kendrik hoped that the party could catch up to Deckard before this new menace got to him first.

After a day following the tracks through the moors, the party came across another dirt road.  After a short discussion, Sir Kendrick decided to set camp at a suitable place and continue the hunt on the morrow.  Surrounding the road were dangerous bogs that had trapped many a careless traveller. As Marban and Themas were checking to see if the tracks led over the road or continued along it, Sir Kendrik and the two soldiers heard the call of someone lost in the bog.  They called out asking for help, and that they had lost the road. Looking into the fog that was beginning to rise, sir Kendrik spied a torch, or lantern light, moving some distance in to the moor.  Sir Kendrik called to them to walk towards his light.  The travellers claimed that they didn’t see the light, so Sir Kendrik again called out to them.  This was frustrating Sir Kendrik no end, so much so he started to head towards the lost traveller, Gareth and Laren in tow.  The traveller started to move toward the light for a little bit and Sir Kendrik moved faster towards them but eventually the traveller turned away again.  Sir Kendrik had been suspicious that it may have been a bog light and this was confirmed when it started it’s story again.  After following the light for a short while further, Sir Kendrik stopped the group just before they stumbled into a mud trap.  Once more the traveller called out that it couldn’t see Sir Kendrik’s light, and the knight answered that they could go no further as they’re way was blocked by a mud pit.  The light wavered for a moment and then disappeared.  Sir Kendrik told the others that the bearer of the light was beyond help now and they reluctantly turned back towards the camp.  Fortunately, they had not travelled so far that Marban’s lantern could not be seen and they returned back to the road safely.  The rest of the night past without further incident.

Pelorday 16 Greening 1353

At dawn, as the party was rising for the morn, a young peasant approached, leading a cart full of produce pulled by an oxen, presumably to market.  Sir Kendrik, not yet dressed in his armour or tabard just nodded and greeted the peasant while Marban called out to the young man and struck up a conversation.  They chatted about where they were exactly and the peasant informed Marban that the party was near a thorp named Bogdale.  Whilst the conversation ensued, Sir Kendrik used this time to make sure he look decent by putting on his tabard.  He joined in the conversation just as the peasant was working himself into a state of anxiety over what had occurred the night before in Bogdale.  He ranted about a 12-foot tall demon with glowing red eyes that had walked into the thorp the previous night.  He feared that it was the Dark One, Shiatan himself.  Sir Kendrik hoping to settle the poor man’s nerves but only served to fuel his fears further.  Sir Kendrik said that it was not the Dark One but more likely one of his minions.  Sir Kendrik really had no idea what it was, but he wanted to stomp on any hysteria that might have developed in the area.  Unfortunately, regardless of the young knight’s good intentions, discovered that he was only fanning the flames of a deep-seated fear and superstition.  He asked if the peasant had seen a dwarf come through the thorp.  The free man replied that indeed a dwarf had and that the thorp had given him shelter two nights ago.  The freeman described a dwarf in the rags of a begger and Sir Kendrik said that the creature was after him.  Much to Sir Kendrik’s frustration the freeman panicked further by fearing that the creature would punish the thorp for helping this dwarf.  He asked how bad must this Dwarf be if a minion of the Dark One was after him.  Sir Kendrik, realising his fellow was not going to hear sense, told him to go on his way.

Heading through to Bogdale the heroes got confirmation of Deckard’s appearance in the thorp but succeeded in discovering little else, so they rode on down the road.  After several miles the roadside become wooded and the tracks deviated from the road into the woods.  The heroes naturally followed the tracks and after several more hours set up camp deep in the woods as the light about them began to fail.

Little did the heroes know that they were heading into the fearful Jewelspider Wood, full of dangerous creatures and dark as pitch, even in the day light hours.

End Session
What do you think everyone, looks like the tide may be turning the heroes way.  
What do you think this invisible creature is?
Should Sir Kendrik take diplomacy lessons?

The conclusion to the Hunt for Deckard should be posted for you all very soon.  We played it last night and it was a real blast to play.  Expect some real surprises!


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Feb 8, 2002)

Well here we are again wondering if Sir Kendrik and his men will catch the evil dwarf Deckard.  Well wonder no longer as here is the recap of the final showdown.  Who will survive?  Who will not?  Read on and find out……………….


Joshuaday 17 Greening 1353

The heroes had set up camp in the dangerous Jewelspider Wood.  The air was dank with the smell of dead undergrowth, unable to fully rot due to the conditions and stagnant, algae filled water.  The heroes rested as best as they could in what passed for a clearing.  As the party got ready to continue tracking after Deckard, Marban spied what he thought was someone watching in the bushes.  He quietly told Sir Kendrik this, and instantly Sir Kendrik yelled out to the figure, “Who goes there?”

After a short pause a dishevelled, pudgy, timid and apparently unarmed young man made himself visible, walking out of the undergrowth.  Sir Kendrik asked the very nervous acting fellow who he was and what was he doing in the woods all alone.  The young peasant told the young knight that his name was Narsis and that he was very scared after seeing a demon in his village the night before.  Needing to deliver a message, he had to travel alone, but thought to perhaps follow the brave knight and garner some protection from what could be stalking the foul Jewelspider Woods.  Sir Kendrik told him that he could travel with the party and they would protect him while he did.  Narsis didn’t hesitate in joining the heroes on their travels.  He rode a flea bitten old nag that looked fit only to be put down and he jumped at every sound that came from the woods.

The party made it’s way following the clear tracks that the creature had left in its haste.  It seemed that it was crashing through the undergrowth as it went blazing the clearest of trails.  They were making steady progress as they travelled until not long before nightfall out of the trees came a flock of bats.  The creatures swarmed towards the heroes until they came close enough for Sir Kendrik to recognize them not as bats, but stirges; rat sized flying beasts with a long, pointy, blood-sucking proboscis. There were seven of the foul beasts, flapping and squeaking as they attacked the party.  First to be attacked was Themas, as the stirge landed on the tracker’s back and plunged its proboscis into him.  Next to be targeted was Marban who was able to strike the creature down in mid air.  The Stirge that attacked Sir Kendrik was able to find a gap between the young knight’s helm and his armour, driving deeply into his exposed neck.

Narsis timidly drew a short sword and sliced his opponent in two.  Laren was able to duck as the stirge flew by but Gerath was not as nimble.  The surprise of the attack did not stop the heroes from attempting to dispatch this pesky menace.  Sir Kendrik in his angry at being attacked, and with one of his huge hands grabbed the beast and proceeded to crush it.  Marban was able to kill the one that had attacked Themas while Laren and Gerath dispatched their opponents quickly.

When the threat was over the effects of the blood draining was starting to affect Sir Kendrik, Themas and Gerath.  Themas was affected worst of all looking quite pale and weak but Kendrik and Gerath were both feeling off colour.  The party continued on their quest and about an hour or so travel made camp for the night.  Sir Kendrik re-jigged the watches to give Themas a chance to rest and recover from the stirge’s affects.  Sir Kendrik issued a watch to the peasant Narsis, but retracted his command at the suggestion of Gerath, who said that it would be best for the watch to be served by those more suited to the talks.  Although the night was noisy with the unusual sounds of the Jewelspider, there were no further incidents.

Lonnaday 18 Greening 1353

At day break the party headed off as soon as they had broken their fast.  Themas was feeling a little better and Sir Kendrik and Gerath were feeling almost as good as new with the nights rest.  The day’s travel was uneventful as they worked their way through the dank, stinking forest.  All along the way Narsis continued to whine about how scared he was, this was seriously starting to get on the nerves of Sir Kendrik, who was almost now regretting his hospitality.

That whining made the going tougher than it really was.  As the day lengthened into dusk, the party stopped at a clearing in the forest next to a very small stream. During Gerath’s watch the sleeping party was roused by the call to arms by the young soldier.  He was being attacked by a monstrous spider, at least 2 feet long and moving in for the kill.  Another was moving towards Sir Kendrik’s warhorse, Valiant, with a third crawling in the direction of Marban and his dog.  The spider after Gerath rose up, fangs exposed and struck the hapless soldier.  Valiant made short work of the spider attacking it with solid crushing foot stomps.  Sir Kendrik and Marban dispatched the spider near them and Laren rushed over from his bed to help his friend Gerath kill the spider, but Gerath had been bitten and the spider’s foul venom was coursing through the soldier’s body.  Ill, but not mortally so, Gareth agreed to continue with his watch.

Sir Kendrik ordered the party to move the dead spider carcasses to the undergrowth, hoping to remove the chance of carrion eaters coming in for a feed while they slept.  The party were just about drifting off to sleep again, with only Gerath who was still on watch and the timid Narsis, who couldn’t sleep, remained awake.  Out of the undergrowth a rustling noise accompanied the bursting forth of a monstrous centipede that was working it’s way towards Marban.  Again, Gerath called out, waking all but Marban!  The giant vermin was only able to move a few feet before a volley of three telling arrow shots hit the beast.  The first making it rear up in pain, one hitting it in the underbelly and the last pinning its head to the forest floor, rendering it threat no longer.  Sir Kendrik, as soon and the beast collapsed turned in the direction of Narsis and Themas and yelled, “Who did that?????”

Themas confirmed who it was by walking up to Narsis and patting him on the shoulder and congratulating him on his accurate shooting.  Sir Kendrik made sure the beast was dead before grilling the young peasant, asking him whom he really was.  Naris affirmed that he was only a young peasant lad, taught the art of the bow by his father, and that the flurry of shots was nothing buy a lucky strike.  Suspicious, but not prepared to take matters further at this time, Sir Kendrik decided that it would be best if Marban and himself take the last watch.  To top off an already ugly night, a sudden heavy rain began to fall steadily not stopping until dawn.

Freeday 19 Greening 1353

The party woke to the sight of a soggy campsite.  The stream had swollen from 2 inches wide to 3 inches wide and the campfire had been long extinguished by the rain.  The party headed carefully after the tracks as the rain had made them less easy to follow.  In the mid afternoon Narsis informed Sir Kendrik that he thought he recognised where they where and that there was an abandoned Pell tower but 2 to 3 miles ahead of them.  He also informed Sir Kendrik that the Pell tower was located in Baron Montombre’s lands.  Narsis then proceeded to tell Sir Kendrik how he and his father were tied up and beaten by the Montombre’s men and left to rot in the Pell tower.

After realising the Pell tower was in to direction that Deckard was heading, the party decided to force march to the Pell tower and finally arrived there just as dusk fell.  

Kendrik told Themas and Gerath to look after the horses as they were wounded and were in no state to fight Deckard, let alone a possible demon.  The remaining heroes then headed into the pell tower with Sir Kendrik leading the way.  Narsis whined about having to go face a demon and was visibly shaking.  Sir Kendrik and the party moved into the tower and after Sir Kendrik scanned the room with his light and noticed that the top floor had rotted away but a set of stairs led down to a basement.  Kendrik moved carefully over to the top of the stairs, wary that the floor could collapse at any moment.  When he got to the top of the stairs he noticed the basement was lit up.  The others were talking and Kendrik motioned to be quiet and follow him down the stairs and when they caught up to him that was exactly what they did.

As quietly as possible Sir Kendrik worked his way to the bottom of the winding stairs where he was greeted by the sight of Deckard, surrounded by 3 fires in the adjacent corner to the stairs.
Without warning, Deckard let loose a crossbow bolt in Sir Kendrik’s direction.

 “Fight me like a dwarf, you coward, foul Demon!” Yelled Deckard.

“I am no demon but you will face me dwarf, and justice!” Replied Kendrik, stepping into view.

Sir Kendrik rushed in, kicking away one of the fires before striking the dwarf with his trusty longsword.  Narsis quickly followed the young knight into the room as he tripped down the stairs, but luckily managed to regain his feet at the bottom.  Laren and Marban followed and strategically placed themselves in the room.  Deckard, full of rage, tore off his rags, revealing that he had no armour, just a pair of trews and boots, and his tattoos were faintly glowing blue.  Grimacing in hate, Deckard struck at Sir Kendrik.  

Sir Kendrik attacked the dwarf again with lusty blows that had no visible effect on the dwarf.  Narsis moved in to attack the dwarf, striking with his shortsword.  Marban also moved in and attacked the dwarf, but once again the blows appeared to have no effect.

During the combat, Narsis noticed out of the corner of his eye, an eerie figure manifesting out of the shadows behind him.  The creature screamed and launched itself through the combatants towards Deckard, grabbing him in it’s claw and melted back into the shadows cast by Sir Kendrik and Marban, taking Deckard with it. 

The party frantically looked for where Deckard had gone.  Thinking that the demon had taken him and hidden in shadow the party made sure the light shone where Deckard was last seen.  It didn’t seem to work.  They then proceeded to kick out the other fires Deckard had lit.  All of a sudden, Deckard finally reappeared screaming, “Face me coward!” his body torn and bleeding from a number of deep claw marks.

Once more the shadow creature reappeared and Narsis attempted to attack it.  Enraged by the affront, the creature turned on Narsis dragged him into the shadows. Sickened by the sudden sense of motion, Narsis found himself in a dark, colourless place with a howling wind jostling him about.  All around him he could see his companions struggling with Deckard, but they seemed insubstantial, unreal, and the wind seemed to be blowing them, whipping at them and causing their images to bleed, like sand cast aside by a breeze.  The beast, the only other solid object in that weird realm made itself seen.  A tall, gaunt figure, it’s skin an oily, shining black.  It’s arms hung to below it’s knees and the it’s clawed hands were enormous.  A huge distended belly looked out of place on it’s emaciated frame and its large mouth was full of sharp, fetid teeth.  It’s eyes glowed with a malevolence the likes of nothing ever before seen.  Narsis struck at the demon, drawing blood.  The demon struck back, but before Narsis could return the blow, the creature became insubstantial once more.

Deckard, now enraged charged Sir Kendrik and connected solidly with his dwarven war axe and knocking the knight down.  Marban now attacked Deckard but was targeted by the demon, who suddenly appeared behind the barbarian, and dragged him also moving into the realm of shadow.

Kendrik got to his feet and charged Deckard, his longsword biting deep.  

“If you promise to come with me to face justice, we will help you defeat this demon”, Kendrik declared.

In the Shadow Realm, both Narsis and Marban were now attacking the demon, even in the unnatural surrounds they flanked it dealing it serious damage.  

“Surrender! NEVER!”, Yelled Deckard, striking Kendrik again and knocking him down.  “I will deal with you like I will deal with what that B**** Queen Magda has sent against me!”  Deckard slapped the tattoo with on his shoulder with his hand, causing the tattoo to glow and his skin once more to take on the hardness of stone.

Deckard then charged the knight again knocking him off his feet with the blow.  Laren, seeing his lord prone on the basement floor attempted to trip the dwarf with his guisarme, but was unsuccessful.  

Meanwhile in the eerie Shadow Realm, Narsis moved behind the demon and plunged his shortsword deep into it’s vitals.  Howling in pain, the creature fell to it’s knees as Narsis buried his blade deep into the base of it’s skull.  The demon dropped at the peasant’s feet as Marban, in a blind rage bashed the now unmoving creature with his shield.

“If that is your answer so be it.  Mark my words dwarf.  I WILL bring you to back to face justice”, replied Sir Kendrik, again rising to his feet.

Sir Kendrik and Deckard proceeded to swap blows, moving around each other in a slow dance of death.  Although Deckard was striking telling blows through Kendrik’s armour, nothing seemed to affect the dwarf.  Suddenly, after many blows, Kendrik’s sword bit deep into the dwarf’s shoulder, and the magical tattoos ceased to glow.

This only served to anger the dwarf even more, and he launched a savage attack at the knight, knocking him backwards and pinning him down on the floor.  Laren fearing that the dwarf would attempt drive a fatal blow into Sir Kendrik again used his guisarme to trip the dwarf, giving Kendrik time to regain his footing.  At that moment Marban re-appeared still lashing at the air where the demon lay.

Sir Kendrik regained his footing and struck Deckard once more, the dwarf appeared to be on his last legs.  Suddenly Narsis appeared and moved in helping to surround the dwarf.  When this happened Deckard bellowed looking directly at Sir Kendrik 

“Trust you human to not have the honour to fight me single-handed!”, Deckard bellowed, glaring directly at Kendrik.

 “My honour is beyond reproach cur.” Sir Kendrik returned.  Turning to his men he stated “Step back so I may face him alone.”

Both Laren and Narsis withdrew their weapons, but Marban ignored Sir Kendrik’s order and felled the dwarf with a final blow.

“Tie him up tight!” Ordered Sir Kendrik, sheathing his sword.

Marban told Sir Kendrik that he had manacles and Sir Kendrik nodded 

“Use them” the knight said.

Once this was done Sir Kendrik pulled a pouch with two vials containing blue liquid, the very vials Lady Elanor had given him as he left Clyster.  Kneeling down beside the unconscious dwarf, he slowly trickled them into Deckard’s mouth.  The first stopped the bleeding and the second brought the Dwarf around.  The heroes then returned to Gerath and Themas, dragging Deckard between them.

Sir Kendrik ordered that the party would stay there for the night and head home in the morning, and the party set up camp.  

 “My lord I must away and deliver my message.” Narsis told Kendrik

Sir Kendrik thanked the young peasant for his assistance and wished him safe passage.  Narsis mounted his horse and slowly rode off.  After a few steps, he turned to look back at Sir Kendrik, a cheeky grin on his face.

“My lord please give my regards to Br Arton when you get back to Clyster.”  With that, the peasant kicked his horse into a gallop and disappeared amongst the trees.

Kendrik just stood there, slack-jawed and confused.

Solday 20 Greening 1353

After a day’s travel to the northeast the heroes arrived at Baron Aldred’s winter keep, Heron Castle.  The party rested there that night, and Sir Kendrik sending word to the Baron via messenger pigeon that Deckard had been captured.

Marday 22 Greening 1353

The day broke on a lovely mid spring day as the party neared their destination.  The heroes finally arrived at the city gates in the mid afternoon.  Much to Sir Kendrik’s surprise it seemed the whole town had come out to triumphantly welcome his party.  Gerath and Themas led the procession with Sir Kendrik in the middle with his pennon flying on the end of his lance.  Marban rode behind with a dirty and dishevelled Deckard being led behind Sir Kendrik’s packhorse.  Laren brought up the tail of the group.  As the heroes made the way through the streets of the crowds cheered wildly with some of the more uncouth members of the town raining rotten fruit and vegetables on the prisoner.  Deckard appeared to be unmoved by the indignity.

The party finally reached the gates of the keep and into the bailey they travelled.  The party was ushered to the great hall where the Baron awaited them, Deckard now dragged behind them by keep guards.  Once in the great hall, the dwarf was pushed to his knees in front of the Baron.  To the left of the baron sat the Lady Sharra, her hands clasped nervously in her lap.  Standing behind her was her constant companion, Lady Elanor.  To the right of the Baron, decked in his full armour, stood the Baron’s Champion, Sir Brand.

Baron Aldred then turned to his daughter, Lady Sharra, and asked if that was the man who kidnapped her.  Lady Sharra timidly looked at Deckard and quickly nodded her head, turning away once she did.  The baron then motioned for the keep guards to drag the prisoner away to the dungeons.  

Baron turned to look at Sir Kendrik, who was down on one knee, his head bowed.  

“Arise Sir Kendrik,” began the Baron.  “Once again I find myself showering you with gifts for yet another good deed done by you.  How is it this time that I can reward you for your services?”

The young knight rose to his feet.  Looking upon the face of his beloved Elanor, he took a deep breath before speaking.

“My Lord, I am pleased to serve you whichever way I can.  If I am be so bold as to ask, may I again court the fair Lady Elanor?”  Kendrik paused for a moment and gathered his thoughts before continuing.  “I also wish to ask that once I have proven myself to be a worthy vassal for my Lord, I would like to return for my Lady Elanor’s hand in marriage”

The Baron looked at Sir Kendrik or a moment, his eyes slightly hooded.

“It seems, Sir Kendrik, that the courtship of Lady Elanor continued regardless of my wishes.  Perhaps something else would be in order?”

Sir Kendrik was taken aback by the Baron’s statement.  Looking in the direction of Lady Elanor he noticed that she was motioning towards the Baron, as if to say ‘Go on ASK HIM!’  Drawing in a calming breath, the young knight once more addressed his lord.

“My lord, if it pleases you, I would like to ask for Lady Elanor’s hand in marriage”

“I believe that to be a suitable reward for your services Sir Kendrik.  I will draft a letter to Baron Althor outlining my recommendation concerning your proposal.”  That having been said, the Baron rose to his feet and held out his arm for his daughter, who daintily placed her hand on his before being led out of the great hall.  Sir Brand and Lady Elanor following close behind.  Lady Elanor turned to her possible fiancé and gave a demure smile and lowered her eyes shyly.  Sir Kendrik however had a smile a mile wide.

“I think a bit of a celebration is in order.”  Declared Sir Kendrik, turning to his companions.

“Yeah, lets get drunk!” agreed Marban.

Pelorday 23 Greening 1353

The following day Sir Kendrik felt surprisingly well considering the amount of cider and ale he had imbibed.  Sir Kendrik rose in time for morning services, after which he spent a bit of time with his lady, pleased that things were back on track for them.

During lunch Sir Kendrik ate with his mentor Sir Brand.  Sir Kendrik asked Sir Brand what had happened to the treacherous Sir Beorn.  Sir Brand filled the young knight in on what had happened.  Baron Aldred had to unfortunately release Sir Bron due to lack of evidence and his noble birth; however, he had more than enough to try Sir Beorn for his crimes.  The Baron had him brought to the Great Hall and the Baron then proceeded to strip Beorn of his knighthood, and all the privileges of that position.  He also had his goods and possessions forfeited and he was banished from Borderlund, on pain of death.  This news pleased young Sir Kendrik no end, he finally felt that justice had been served and all the trauma of being killed and resurrected worthwhile.  

Later that afternoon, Sir Kendrik met with Marban and the others in Sir Kendrik’s party to discuss their further plans.

“What next My Lord?” Asked Laren

“Nest we return to Axbridge.  Get your affairs in order, we leave by the end of the week.”

“Aye My Lord.” Replied the soldiers and all but Marban departed.

Sir Kendrik and Marban headed to the monastery with the intention of meeting with Br Arton.  On the way Sir Kendrik asked Marban if he would be joining his party to Axbridge.  Marban told Sir Kendrik that he would let him know in a day or two.

At the monastery Sir Kendrik and Marban were ushered to the cloister where Br Arton was busy reading and contemplating.  Sir Kendrik interrupted the brother’s reading and told him it was good to see him again.  After exchanging pleasantries Sir Kendrik told Br Arton that he and his party had encountered a demon.  Br Arton fearing that they needed some privacy ushered the pair of adventurers into a secluded part of the complex.  Sir Kendrik then recounted what had happened on the adventure highlighting to Br Arton the details of the demon that had tracked down Deckard and mentioned the name of Queen Magda.  Br Arton arched an eyebrow at the mention of name.  

Sir Kendrik went on to chat with his good friend, lamenting that he would have to return home and leave his friends behind.  Br Arton reassured the young knight that their friendship would survive the distance and that they would no doubt adventure again.  Br Arton then imparted a bit of advice to his good friend.  He informed Sir Kendrik that his ladylove would need time to adjust to living in Axbridge, far from all she was used to.  He suggested that Sir Kendrik make sure that Lady Elanor felt comfortable in her new home.   Sir Kendrik gladly thanked Br Arton taking in the words of wisdom.

On that note, Sir Kendrik and Marban departed and Br Arton decided that it may be time to visit with the imprisoned dwarf, Deckard.

Br Arton was led into the prison cell and was confronted with the sight of Deckard, head bowed and arms shackled to the wall.  The guards warned Br Arton that Deckard had not spoken a word since he was imprisoned, refusing to eat or drink.  Br Arton asked to be alone with Deckard and the guard said that they would come as soon if Br Arton called for their aid.  Br Arton began by offering the dwarf some food and water, but Deckard remained unresponsive.  Sighing, Br Arton continued on to question of the dwarf, who still remained silent and sullen until the Brother asked Deckard specifically about Queen Magda.  Deckard finally broke his silence by asking Br Arton what exactly did he want to know.  Deckard declared that it appeared as if the queen had abandoned him, and he no longer owed her fealty.  He then went on to confirm that Queen Magda is “The Magda”, an Old Ways goddess.

Deckard was more than willing to tell the young deacon all that he knew about Queen Magda’s plans.  He told Br Arton that it is the Queen’s sole desire to rid the Misty Isles of the church of Pelor and return the lands to the Old Ways.  She intends to replace the ailing King of the Misty Isles with a True King, who would be able to bring the Old Ways to its rightful place in the hearts of the people, banishing the Church of Pelor back to where it came from.  With some coaxing from Br Arton, Deckard went on to say that Queen Magda had planned, and Sir Bron enacted, to kidnap the Lady Sharra to secure Bron’s claim to the throne as the True King.  This information was now starting to piece things together for Br Arton.  With the previous knowledge that Sir Bron a descendant of Morgrid, the evil half-brother of the ancient High King Vallandar and Lady Sharra being a descendant of Vallandar’s widow, Queen Arionrod, this threat to the very existence of the Church of Pelor in the Misty Isles was very real.  

Brother Arton asked if Deckard wished to confess, however the dwarf refused, saying that he had nothing that he was ashamed of.  His only regret that he would now not be reborn through the Cauldron of Life.  Nodding in understanding Br Arton left.   

After leaving the keep, Br Arton headed straight to Asgenar Abbey to talk to the archdeacon, Br Marchael.  Br Arton was led to the cloister where Br Marchael was contemplating the garden.  Br Arton told the archdeacon that he had some very grave news regarding the Old Ways that he wished to talk about.  Br Marchael told Br Arton that the cloister was not the place to discuss this and quickly led Br Arton to his private chambers, calling two Heironial Guards to guard the door, which Br Marchael then proceeded to bar from the inside.

Br Marchael then asked Br Arton what exactly what was it that was troubling him.  Br Arton retold what Deckard and Sir Kendrik had told him earlier.  Br Marchael had a look of concern on his face.  Br Marchael then explained who Queen Magda was mythologically and how she was defeated by High King Vallandar’s wizard Mathar, who founded the Wizard’s Council.  

“Of Course he did!” exclaimed Br Arton “Because the religion needed to be taken into hiding”

Concerned, Br Marchael then explained some secret lore to his trusted follower.  Br Marchael informed Br Arton about the hidden history of the Celestial War.  

“During the Sundering”, Br Marchael explained “When the Dark One was banished from Celestia, along with his evil followers, into the depths of the Abyss, there was a group of Celestials that refused to side with neither Pelor nor the Dark One.  This displeased Pelor, who stripped them of their divinity and cast them from His Holy Light.  Not evil enough to be trapped in the Abyss, nor good enough to return to Celestia, they found themselves caught in the mortal world.”  Br Marchael continued saying “These Forsaken preyed on the fears of the primitive folk that dotted the Urth, their remaining powers making them seem like gods those simple people.  The Forsaken soon realised that the worship gave them a semblance of the divinity and power that they once had.  The more worshippers they possessed, the more powerful they became” 

Suddenly it all dawned on Br Arton, there really is only one god, the rest are all but parasites, preying on their followers fear and doubt.  

“Pelor Forgive me!” he thought to himself, feeling ashamed for ever doubting his faith and the teachings of his church.

Br Marchael then told Br Arton that Bishop Felanor should be informed, and no doubt the bishop would want to take this knowledge to Archbishop Goroman in the throne city of Covanant.  Br Marchael proceeded to formulate their next course of action, telling Br Arton to prepare to leave for Covanant before weeks end.  Br Arton thanked the archdeacon for his time and went to prepare with a feeling of dread for the future.  

End Session!

What you think everyone?
What did you like about the adventure?
Where do you see it going?

I have some news also.  There will be a break of six months in the game (not real life) for all the research and other character pursuits can take place before the Story will continue next week.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Feb 10, 2002)

Well Everyone.  It has been nice posting my story here but I feel the effort involved (on average 3000-4000 words) each week hasn't been matched by any real level of interest by the readers of this board so I will cease posting this story hour.

To those of you who actually responded to my requests for comments and impressions I thank you. Good luck to you all and happy gaming!

Cheers and farewell
Sir Kendrik


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Feb 10, 2002)

*Please Cont...*

I am just now started reading the story becuase of RL, I would encourage you to continue.  You have a great Story Hour here...please don't let this drop.  Those who do read, are very loyal...

Djrodje


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Feb 13, 2002)

djrdjmsqrd,

Sorry mate but I have to believe that the lack of interest shown my statement that I am stopping posting proves that the readers aren't very loyal at all.  I know that I have a great story hour going here but I really like hearing what people think of it.  Constructive feedback is all I ask for.  It makes it all worth while.

I truly appreciate your request to continue but the deafening silence since has made my mind up.

You never know I might start again some other time but I doubt it.

See you later 
Sir Kendrik


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Mar 12, 2004)

*I'm Back*

After a suggestion from a friend on another BB I am going to continue the story here.

I have been writing constantly since I stopped writing here so if people are interested I would like to know if you want me to do one of two things.

1, continue the story from the last post here?

 or

2, take it up from where I am now?


----------

